# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Inspirational Moment

## victor

Wadah OOT
Sapa aja deh kalo ada cerita2 bagus atau joke, silahkan ...
terutama yang inspirational deh

----------


## dickytob

> Wadah OOT
> Sapa aja deh kalo ada cerita2 bagus atau joke, silahkan ...
> terutama yang inspirational deh


kasih contoh om

----------


## victor

Very nice for our morning bread...

*"Ketika anda jatuh, Tuhan akan membangkitkan
anda."*

Bu Sally segera bangun ketika
melihat dokter bedah keluar dari kamar operasi.
Dia bertanya dengan penuh harapan: Bagaimana anakku?
Apakah dia dapat disembuhkan? Kapan saya boleh menemuinya?

Dokter bedah menjawab, "Saya sudah berusaha
sebaik mungkin, tapi sayangnya anak ibu tidak
tertolong"

Bu Sally bertanya dengan hati remuk, "Mengapa anakku
yang tidak berdosa bisa terkena kanker? "  
Apa Tuhan sudah tidak peduli lagi? Di mana Engkau Tuhan
ketika anak laki-lakiku membutuhkanMu ?  


Dokter bedah bertanya, "Apa Ibu ingin bersama dengan
anak ibu selama beberapa waktu? Perawat akan keluar untuk
beberapa menit sebelum jenazahnya dibawa ke universitas.
"
Bu Sally meminta perawat tinggal bersamanya saat dia akan
mengucapkan selamat jalan kepada anak lelakinya.  

Dengan penuh kasih dia mengusap rambut anaknya yang hitam
itu. "Apa ibu ingin menyimpan sedikit rambutnya sebagai
kenangan?" perawat itu bertanya.
Bu Sally mengangguk... Perawat memotong sedikit rambut dan
menaruhnya di dalam kantung plastik untuk disimpan.

Ibu Sally berkata, Jimmy anakku ingin mendonorkan
tubuhnya untuk diteliti di Universitas.
Dia mengatakan mungkin dengan cara ini dia dapat
menolong orang lain yang memerlukan.
"Awalnya saya tidak membolehkan tapi Jimmy
menjawab, 'Ma, saya kan sudah tidak membutuhkan tubuh
ini setelah mati nanti. Mungkin tubuhku dapat membantu anak
lain untuk bisa hidup lebih lama dengan ibunya... "


Bu Sally terus bercerita, "Anakku itu memiliki
hati emas. Jimmy selalu memikirkan orang lain. Selalu ingin
membantu orang lain selama dia bisa melakukannya.. "


Bu Sally meninggalkan rumah sakit setelah menghabiskan
waktunya selama enam bulan di sana untuk merawat Jimmy
Dia membawa kantung yang berisi barang-barang anaknya.
Perjalanan pulang sungguh sulit baginya. Lebih sulit lagi
ketika dia memasuki rumah yang terasa kosong. Barang-barang
Jimmy ditaruhnya bersama kantung plastik yang berisi
segenggam rambut itu di dalam kamar anak lelakinya. Dia
meletakkan mobil mainan dan barang-barang milik pribadi
Jimmy, anaknya, di tempat Jimmy biasa menyimpan
barang-barang itu.


Kemudian dibaringkan dirinya di tempat tidur. Dengan
membenamkan wajahnya pada bantal, dia menangis hingga
tertidur.
Di sekitar tengah malam, bu Sally terjaga. Di samping
bantalnya terdapat sehelai surat yang terlipat.

Surat itu berbunyi: "Mama tercinta, Saya tahu
mama akan kehilangan saya; tetapi saya akan selalu
mengingatmu ma dan tidak akan berhenti mencintaimu walaupun
saya sudah tidak bisa mengatakan 'Aku sayang mama'.

Saya selalu mencintaimu bahkan semakin hari akan semakin
sayang padamu ma. Sampai suatu saat kita akan  bertemu
lagi.
Sebelum saat itu tiba, jika mama mau mengadopsi anak lelaki
agar tidak kesepian, bagiku tidak apa-apa ma. Dia boleh
tidur di kamarku dan bermain dengan mainanku.

Tetapi jika mama memungut anak perempuan, mungkin dia tidak
melakukan hal-hal yang dilakukan oleh kami, anak lelaki.
Mama harus membelikannya boneka dan barang-barang yang
diperlukan oleh anak perempuan. Jangan sedih karena
memikirkan aku ma. Tempat aku berada sekarang begitu indah.
Kakek dan nenek sudah menemuiku begitu aku sampai di   sana
dan mereka menunjukkan tempat-tempat yang indah.

Tapi perlu waktu lama untuk melihat segalanya disana...
Malaikat itu sangat pendiam dan tampak dingin. Tapi saya
senang melihatnya terbang. Dan apa mama tahu apa yang
kulihat? Yesus tidak terlihat  seperti gambar-gambar yang
dilukis manusia. Tapi, ketika aku melihat-Nya, aku yakin Dia
adalah Yesus......  

Yesus sendiri mengajakku menemui Allah Bapa! Tebak ma apa
yang terjadi? Aku boleh duduk di pangkuan Bapa dan berbicara
dengan-Nya seolah-olah aku ini orang yang sangat  penting.
Aku menceritakan kepada Bapa bahwa aku ingin menulis
surat kepada mama untuk mengucapkan selamat tinggal dan
kata-kataku yang lain.   Namun aku sadar bahwa hal ini
pasti tidak diperbolehkan Nya. Tapi mama tahu, Allah sendiri
memberikan sehelai kertas dan pensil-Nya untuk menulis surat
ini kepada mama tersayang. Saya pikir malaikat Gabriel akan
mengirimkan surat ini kepadamu ma.

Allah mengatakan akan menjawab pertanyaan mama ketika mama
bertanya 'Di mana Allah pada saat aku
membutuhkan-Nya?'
Allah mengatakan Dia berada bersama diriku seperti halnya
ketika putera-Nya Yesus disalib. Dia ada di sana ma, dan dia
selalu berada bersama semua anak.

Ngomong-ngomong, tidak ada orang yang dapat membaca apa
yang aku tulis selain mama sendiri. Bagi orang lain,
surat    ini hanya merupakan sehelai kertas kosong. Luar
biasa kan   ma?
Sekarang saya harus mengembalikan pensil Bapa yang aku
pinjam.
Bapa memerlukan pensil ini untuk menuliskan nama-nama dalam
Buku Kehidupan..
Malam ini aku akan makan bersama dengan Yesus dalam
perjamuan-Nya.. Aku yakin makanannya akan lezat sekali..
Oh, aku hampir lupa memberitahukanmu ma. Aku sudah tidak
kesakitan lagi. Penyakit kanker itu sudah hilang.. Aku senang
karena aku tidak tahan merasakan sakit itu dan Bapa juga
tidak tahan melihat aku kesakitan. Itulah sebabnya mengapa
Dia mengirim Malaikat Pembebas untuk menjemputku Malaikat
itu mengatakan bahwa diriku merupakan kiriman istimewa!
Bagaimana ma?

Salam kasih dari Allah Bapa, Yesus & aku.

~Tuhan memberkati anda ~

----------


## victor

*NICE STORY... hari ini adalah hr yg indah

    Seorang anak laki2 tunanetra duduk di tangga sebuah bangunan dengan sebuah topi terletak di dekat kakinya.
Ia mengangkat sebuah papan yang bertuliskan: 'Saya buta, tolong saya.' Hanya ada beberapa keping uang di dalam topi itu.

     Seorang pria berjalan melewati tempat anak ini. Ia mengambil beberapa keping uang dari sakunya dan menjatuhkannya ke dalam topi itu. Lalu ia mengambil papan, membaliknya dan menulis beberapa kata. Pria ini menaruh papan itu kembali sehingga orang yang lalu lalang dapat melihat apa yang ia baru tulis. Segera sesudahnya, topi itu pun terisi penuh. Semakin banyak orang memberi uang ke anak tuna netra ini. Sore itu pria yang telah mengubah kata-kata di papan tersebut datang untuk melihat perkembangan yang terjadi. Anak ini mengenali langkah kakinya dan bertanya, 'Apakah bapak yang telah mengubah tulisan di papanku tadi pagi? Apa yang bapak tulis?'

    Pria itu berkata, 'Saya hanya menuliskan sebuah kebenaran. Saya menyampaikan apa yang kamu telah tulis dengan cara yang berbeda.' Apa yang ia telah tulis adalah: 'Hari ini adalah hari yang indah dan saya tidak bisa melihatnya.'
    Bukankah tulisan yang pertama dengan yang kedua sebenarnya sama saja?

    Tentu arti kedua tulisan itu sama, yaitu bahwa anak itu buta. Tetapi, tulisan yang pertama hanya mengatakan bahwa anak itu buta. Sedangkan, tulisan yang kedua mengatakan kepada orang-orang bahwa mereka sangatlah beruntung bahwa mereka dapat melihat. Apakah kita perlu terkejut melihat tulisan yang kedua lebih efektif?


Moral dari cerita ini: Bersyukurlah untuk segala yang kau miliki. Jadilah kreatif. Jadilah innovatif. Berpikirlah dari sudut pandang yang berbeda dan positif.

    Ajaklah orang-orang lain menuju hal-hal yang baik dengan hikmat. Jalani hidup ini tanpa dalih dan mengasihi tanpa rasa sesal. Ketika hidup memberi engkau 100 alasan untuk menangis, tunjukkan pada hidup bahwa engkau memiliki 1000 alasan untuk tersenyum.  

    Hadapi masa lalumu tanpa sesal.

    Tangani saat sekarang dengan percaya diri.

    Bersiaplah untuk masa depan tanpa rasa takut.

    Peganglah iman dan tanggalkan ketakutan.


    Orang bijak berkata, 'Hidup harus menjadi sebuah proses perbaikan yang terus berlanjut, membuang kejahatan dan mengembangkan kebaikan... Jika engkau ingin menjalani hidup tanpa rasa takut, engkau harus memiliki hati nurani yang baik sebagai tiketnya.    


    Hal yang terindah adalah melihat seseorang tersenyum..

    Tapi yang terlebih indah adalah mengetahui bahwa engkau adalah alasan di belakangnya! !!*

----------


## victor

*MAAFKAN dan LUPAKAN ...

Ini sebuah kisah tentang dua orang sahabat karib yang sedang berjalan melintasi
gurun pasir. 
Di tengah perjalanan, mereka bertengkar, dan salah seorang menampar temannya. 
Orang yang kena tampar, merasa sakit hati, tapi dengan tanpa berkata-kata, dia menulis di atas pasir; 

HARI INI, SAHABAT TERBAIK KU MENAMPAR PIPIKU.*

Mereka terus berjalan, sampai menemukan sebuah oasis,
di mana mereka  memutuskan untuk mandi.
Orang yang pipinya kena tampar dan terluka  hatinya, 
mencoba berenang namun nyaris tenggelam, 
dan berhasil  diselamatkan oleh sahabatnya.
Ketika dia mulai siuman dan rasa takutnya sudah hilang, 
dia menulis  di sebuah batu; 

*HARI INI, SAHABAT TERBAIK KU MENYELAMATKAN NYAWAKU.* 

Orang yang menolong dan menampar sahabatnya, bertanya,
*"Kenapa  setelah saya melukai hatimu, kau menulisnya di atas pasir, dan  sekarang kamu menulis
di batu?"* 
Temannya sambil tersenyum menjawab, 

*"Ketika seorang sahabat melukai  kita, kita harus menulisnya di atas pasir agar angin
maaf datang berhembus dan menghapus tulisan tersebut. 
Dan bila sesuatu yang luar biasa terjadi, 
kita harus memahatnya di atas batu hati kita,
agar  tidak bisa hilang tertiup angin."* 

Dalam hidup ini sering timbul beda pendapat dan konflik dengan  suami / isteri, kekasih, adik / kakak,
kolega, dll,karena sudut pandang yang berbeda. 
Oleh karenanya cobalah untuk saling memaafkan dan lupakan masalah lalu. 
Manfaat positif dari continuous relationship  mungkin sekali jauh lebih besar ketimbang
kekecewaan masa lalu.

Nobody's perfect. 
Belajarlah menulis di atas pasir.

----------


## victor

*UANG

Konon, uang seribu dan seratus ribu memiliki asal-usul yang sama tapi

mengalami nasib yang berbeda. Keduanya sama-sama dicetak di PERURI dengan bahan
dan alat-alat yang oke. Pertama kali keluar dari PERURI, uang seribu dan
seratus ribu sama-sama bagus, berkilau, bersih, harum dan menarik.

Namun tiga bulan setelah keluar dari PERURI, uang seribu dan seratus
ribu bertemu kembali di dompet seseorang dalam kondisi yang berbeda.

Uang seratus ribu berkata pada uang seribu :

"Ya, ampuunnnn. darimana saja kamu, kawan? Baru
tiga bulan kita berpisah, koq kamu udah lusuh banget? Kumal, kotor, lecet
dan.. bau!

Padahal waktu kita sama-sama keluar dari PERURI, kita sama-sama keren kan . Ada apa denganmu?"

Uang seribu menatap uang seratus ribu yang masih keren dengan perasaan
nelangsa.

Sambil mengenang perjalanannya, uang seribu berkata :

"Ya, beginilah nasibku, kawan. Sejak kita keluar dari PERURI, hanya tiga
hari saya berada di dompet yang bersih dan bagus

Hari berikutnya saya sudah pindah ke dompet tukang sayur yang kumal.
Dari dompet tukang sayur, saya beralih ke kantong plastik tukang ayam.

Plastiknya basah, penuh dengan darah dan taik ayam. Besoknya lagi, aku
dilempar ke plastik seorang pengamen, dari pengamen sebentar aku nyaman di laci
tukang warteg. Dari laci tukang warteg saya berpindah ke kantong tukang nasi
uduk, dari sana
saya hijrah ke kemben Inang-inang.

Begitulah perjalananku dari hari ke hari. Itu makanya saya bau, kumal,
lusuh, karena sering dilipat-lipat, digulung-gulung,
diremas-remas.

Uang seratus ribu mendengarkan dengan prihatin.:

"Wah, sedih sekali perjalananmu, kawan! Berbeda sekali dengan
pengalamanku. Kalau aku ya, sejak kita keluar dari PERURI itu, aku disimpan di
dompet kulit yang bagus dan harum. Setelah itu aku pindah ke dompet seorang
wanita cantik. Hmmm dompetnya harum sekali. Setelah dari sana , aku lalu
berpindah-pindah, kadang-kadang aku ada di hotel berbintang 5, masuk ke
restoran mewah, ke showroom mobil mewah, di tempat arisan Ibu-ibu pejabat, dan
di tas selebritis. Pokoknya aku selalu berada di tempat yang bagus. Jarang deh
aku di tempat yang kamu ceritakan itu. Dan aku jarang lho ketemu
sama teman-temanmu."

Uang seribu terdiam sejenak. Dia menarik nafas lega, katanya :

"Ya. Nasib kita memang berbeda. Kamu selalu berada di tempat yang nyaman.
Tapi ada satu hal yang selalu membuat saya senang dan bangga daripada
kamu!"

"Apa itu?" uang seratus ribu penasaran.

"Aku sering bertemu teman-temanku di kotak-kotak amal di mesjid atau di
tempat-tempat ibadah lain. Hampir setiap minggu aku mampir di tempat-tempat
itu. Jarang banget tuh aku melihat kamu disana.."*

----------


## Koi Lovers

thank's for the story om...
sangat amat bermanfaat...mengajarkan kita ttg kehidupan dan berbagi dan macam2 hal lainnya
sangat inspiratif dan mendidik
keep up the good story om   ::  

you're the man!   ::

----------


## victor

*Beda nya Istri dan Pacar

Difference between "Wife" and "Girlfriend"

Some people say :
Wife is a HARIMAU ............ ....
Girlfriend is HARI HARI MAU 

And some say: 
Wife is like TV, Girlfriend is like Handphone (HP)

At home watch TV, Go out bring HP.

No money, sell TV. Got money change HP..

Sometimes enjoy TV 
but 
most of the time play with HP.

TV free for life 
but 
HP, if you don't pay, the services will be terminated.

TV is big, bulky and most of the time old 
but 
HP, is cute, slim, curvy and very portable at any time. 

Operational cost for TV is often acceptable 
but 
for HP is high and often demanding. 

Most Important, 
TV got remote 
but 
HP doesn't have.

Last but not least....... 

TV do not have virus but HP have VIRUS....
Once get it, HABIS LAH. 

So better choose TV lah!*

----------


## Koi Lovers

7%

suatu ketika seorang manusia diberi kesempatan u/ berkomunikasi dengan Tuhannya dan berkata
"Tuhan ijinkan saya melihat bagaimana neraka dan surga itu"

kemudian Tuhan membimbing manusia itu menuju kedua buah pintu untuk melihat kedalam

di pintu pertama ditengah ruangan terdapat meja bundar yang sangat besar
dan ditengah meja terdapat semangkuk sup yang aromanya pun membuat air liur si manusia menetes
meja tersebut dikelilingi oleh orang-orang yang kurus yang tampak sangat kelaparan
orang-orang itu masing-masing memegang sendok yang terikat pada tangan mereka
sendok tersebut cukup panjang untuk menjangkau sup enak yang ada ditengah meja tadi
tapi karna sendoknya terlalu panjang,mereka tidak bisa mencapai mulutnya sendiri.

si manusia tadi merinding melihat penderitaan didalam ruangan itu.
Tuhan berkata "kamu sudah melihat Neraka"

lalu mereka menuju ke pintu kedua,yang ternyata berisi meja beserta sup yang sama dengan ruangan sebelumnya
disekitar meja itu juga terdapat orang-orang yang sama persis dengan ruangan sebelumnya.
perbedaannya,didalam ruangan itu orang-orangnya berbadan gemuk dan sehat serta berisi.
mereka sangat bergembira dan bersuka cita disekitar meja tersebut.

melihat keadaan ini si manusia bingung,
dia bertanya "kenapa diruangan yang kondisinya sama ini mereka terlihat lebih bergembira?"

Tuhan kemudian menjelaskan,
"sangat sederhana,yang dibutuhkan hanyalah satu sifat baik"
"perhatikan bahwa,orang-orang ini dengan iklas menyuapi orang lain yang dapat dicapainya dengan sendok yang panjang,
sedangkan diruangan sebelumnya,orang-orang yang serakah hanyalah memikirkan kebutuhan dirinya sendiri"

semoga bermanfaat,
dan have a nice day

----------


## victor

::  sipppppp daily bread ato sarapan pagi

----------


## victor

9 nasehat utk pernikahan

*1.Jangan pernah terlintas di benak anda utk bercerai.*
Perceraian bukanlah pilihan terbaik utk menyelesaikan masalah.
*2.Jangan membandingkan pasangan anda dgn org lain.*
Masing2 org berbeda n diciptakan dgn keunikan sendiri. 
Ini artinya pernikahan anda pun unik n kebahagiaan didlm pernikahan anda dtg dgn cara yg unik pula. 
Biarkan Allah bekerja melalui pernikahan anda sehingga anda dpt menikmati pernikahan yg bahagia.
*3.Ampunilah pasangan anda.*
Anda maupun pasangan anda tdk ada yg sempurna,
maka berilah pengampunan ketika ia melakukan kesalahan.
Kita semua adalah org berdosa namun sdh diampuni oleh Allah.
Jgn biarkan tumbuh kebencian serta kepahitan terhdp pasangan anda.
*4.Berhenti mengkritik pasangan.*
Kasih tdk mengenal kritik yg menjatuhkan,
kasih jg tdk berusaha mencari kekurangan pas.
ini artinya,ketika engkau mengkritik pasanganmu,engkau
tdk pny hati yg mengasihi.Ganti kritikan dgn pujian n engkau
akan melihat respon yg berbeda dari pasanganmu'
*5.Kembangkan komunikasi dgn pasangan.*
Tdk sedikit rmh tangga yg hancur krn tdk ada komunikasi satu dgn yg
lain.Belajarlah mendengarkan pasangan sebagaimana anda jg ingin
didengarkan.
Berilah tanggapan positif atas apa yg ia
bicarakan,tawarkan
pertolongan n beri saran.
*6.Jgn cari diluar rmh atau didlm diri org lain apa yg tdk anda dpt kan di dlm pernikahan.*
Misalnya: jika istri anda tdk bisa jd pendengar yg baik, jgn mencari wanita lain utk bisa
menjadi teman bicara spt yg anda inginkan.ini merupakan celah
bagi masuknya org ketiga di dlm pernikahan anda !!!
*7.Percaya pd pasangan anda,meskipun ia pernah melakukan kesalahan.*
Kepercayaan merupakan salah satu fondasi bagi
sebuah pernikahan.tanpa kepercayaan pernikahan tdk akan 
bisa bertahan.
*8.Lakukan setiap hari sesuatu yg bisa menyenangkan pasangan anda n membuatnya bahagia.*
sekalipun sesuatu yg sederhana
namun berkesan di hatinya. 
*9.Mengucap syukurlah kpd Tuhan utk hal2 yg baik yg dimiliki oleh pasangan anda.*
Coba tuliskan kelebihan2 nya selama ini dan anda akan melihat bagaimana hal2 positif dlm diri
pasangan anda akan menutupi kelemahan2 nya.

----------


## victor

*SURAT CINTA MBAK SUM.*

*Sum, bermaksud memutuskan hubungan dengan kekasihnya seorang bule dari
Amerika bernama Robbie akan tetapi dia tak sanggup untuk bertemu muka
dengan kekasihnya.
Sum menulis surat dengan berbekal
pengetahuan bahasa Inggris & kamus tebal.

Hi Robbie, with this letter I want to give know you
[hai Robbie, bersama surat ini saya ingin memberitahu kamu]

I WANT TO CUT CONNECTION US [SAYA INGIN MEMUTUSKAN HUBUNGAN KITA]

I have think this very cook cook (saya telah memikirkan hal ini masak masak)

I know my love only clap half hand (saya tahu cinta saya hanya bertepuk
sebelah tangan)

Correctly, I have see you go with a woman entertainment at town with my
eyes and head myself (sebenarnya, saya telah melihat kamu pergi bersama
seorang wanita penghibur dI kota dengan Mata kepala saya sendiri)

You always ask apology back back times (kamu selalu minta maaf berulang
ulang kali)

You eyes drop tears crocodile (matamu mencucurkan airmata buaya)

You correct correct a man crocodile land (kamu benar-benar seorang lelaki
buaya darat)

My Friend speak you play fire (teman saya bilang kamu bermain api)

Now I know you correct correct play fire (sekarang saya tahu kamu benar
benar bermain api)

So, I break connection and pull body from love triangle this (jadi, saya
putuskan hubungan Dan menarik diri dari cinta segitiga ini)

I know result I pick this very correct, because you love she very big from
me (saya tahu keputusan yang saya ambil ini benar, karena kamu mencintai
dia lebih besar dari saya)

But I still will not go far far from here (namun saya tetap tidak akan
pergi jauh-jauh dari sini)

I don't want you play play with my liver (saya tidak ingin kamu main-main
dengan hati saya)

I have been crying night night until no more eye water thinking about Your
body (saya menangis bermalam-malam sampai tidak Ada lagi airmata
Memikirkan dirimu)

I don't want to sick my liver for two times (saya tidak mau sakit hati
untuk kedua kalinya)

Safe walk, Robbie (selamat jalan, Robbie)

Girl friend of your liver (kekasih hatimu)

Note: This river I forgive you, next river I kill you ! (kali ini aku
maafkan kamu, kali lain kubunuh kau !)*

----------


## rvidella

wuah hp dan tv yah .....

ada versi lainnya nih hehehehehe

----------


## victor

> wuah hp dan tv yah .....
> 
> ada versi lainnya nih hehehehehe


test om:

suka hp ato tv om?

mau beli sate atau kambing nya om?

----------


## rvidella

soalnya baru baca di bb versi beda dikit ama punya om vic

----------


## victor

> soalnya baru baca di bb versi beda dikit ama punya om vic


wah kerennnnn pkai BB  :P  :P  :P

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> wuah hp dan tv yah .....
> 
> ada versi lainnya nih hehehehehe
> 
> 
> test om:
> 
> ...



aku suka hp .... soalnya sekarang ada HP bisa jadi TV dan belum ada TV bisa jadi HP
Sama kayak kambing .... kambing bisa dijadikan sate .... sedangkan sate ... belom bisa dikambingkan

huahahahahahahahaha

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> ...


emang om dodo topppppp deh....
di rumah ada diluar ada
sipppp.....
ternyata ga cuma koi aja yg di koleksi
mantabbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
 :P

----------


## rvidella

hah?
koleksi apa? koleksi hp? ada 4 nih sekarang .... makanya kontak om victor terus supaya dapet voucher murahahahahahahahahauaaaaaaaaaaaah

----------


## William Pantoni

Very Refreshing....keep it coming...  ::

----------


## victor

> Very Refreshing....keep it coming...


thx 4 u're support
i appreciate it, thx om will

----------


## victor

*BURUNG

Ada seorang lelaki tua yang memiliki hobi memelihara banyak burung.
Pada suatu pagi, semua burung kesayangannya hilang.
Merasa aksi pencuri sudah keterlaluan, si lelaki tua membawa masalah
itu dalam pertemuan mingguan di kampungnya.

Lelaki tua: "Siapa di sini yang punya burung?"
Seluruh penduduk laki-laki segera berdiri.

Menyadari kesalahannya dalam bertanya, lelaki itu menambah:

"Bukan itu maksud saya. Maksud saya adalah siapa yang pernah lihat
burung?"
Seluruh penduduk wanita pun berdiri.

Menyadari pertanyaannya masih tidak tepat, dengan muka merah padam dia
menyambung, "Maaf, bukan itu maksud saya."

Sekali lagi dia bertanya.

"Maksud saya, siapa di antara kalian yang pernah lihat burung yang
bukan milik sendiri?"
Separuh penduduk wanita berdiri.

Muka lelaki tua itu makin merah. Ia makin gugup.

"Maaf sekali lagi, bukan ke arah itu pertanyaan saya. Maksud saya
adalah, siapa yang pernah lihat burung saya?"
Lalu Isteri lelaki itu pun pun berdiri dan dua orang wanita lain

Maka kali ini muka sang isteri merah padam.

Lelaki itu pun terpaksa melarikan diri

Menyesal dia bertanya..hua. ..ha..ha*

----------


## victor

*Touching Story


Suami saya
adalah seorang insinyur, saya mencintai sifatnya yang alami dan saya menyukai
perasaan yang hangat yang muncul ketika saya bersender di bahunya yang bidang.
Tiga tahun dalam masa kenalan dan bercumbu, sampai sekarang, dua tahun dalam
masa pernikahan, saya harus mengakui, bahwa saya mulai merasa lelah dengan semua
ini, alasan-alasan saya mencintainya pada waktu dulu, telah berubah menjadi
sesuatu yang melelahkan. 

Saya seorang
wanita yang sentimentil dan benar-2 sensitif dan berperasaan halus, saya
merindukan saat-saat romantis seperti seorang anak kecil yang menginginkan
permen. Dan suami saya bertolak belakang dari saya, rasa sensitifnya kurang, dan
ketidakmampuannya untuk menciptakan suasana yang romantis di dalam pernikahan
kami telah mematahkan harapan saya tentang
cinta.

Suatu hari,
akhirnya saya memutuskan untuk mengatakan keputusan saya kepadanya, yaitu saya
menginginkan perceraian. 

"Mengapa?", dia
bertanya dengan terkejut. 

"Saya lelah,
terlalu banyak alasan yang ada di dunia ini", jawab saya.


Dia terdiam dan
termenung sepanjang malam dengan rokok yang tidak putus-putusnya. Kekecewaan
saya semakin bertambah, seorang pria yang bahkan tidak dapat mengekspresikan
perasaannya, apalagi yang saya bisa harapkan darinya?


Dan akhirnya
dia bertanya, " Apa yang dapat saya lakukan untuk merubah pikiranmu?"


Seseorang
berkata, mengubah kepribadian orang lain sangatlah sulit dan itu benar, saya
pikir, saya mulai kehilangan kepercayaan bahwa saya bisa mengubah pribadinya.


Saya menatap
dalam-dalam matanya dan menjawab dengan pelan, " Saya punya pertanyaan untukmu,
jika kamu dapat menemukan jawabannya di dalam hati saya, saya akan merubah
pikiran saya. Seandainya katakanlah saya menyukai setangkai bunga yang ada di
tebing gunung dan kita berdua tahu jika kamu memanjat gunung itu, kamu akan
mati. Apakah kamu akan melakukannya untuk saya?"


Dia berkata, "
Saya akan memberikan jawabannya besok." 

Hati saya
langsung gundah mendengar responnya. Keesokan paginya, dia tidak ada dirumah,
dan saya melihat selembar kertas dengan coret-2an tangannya dibawah sebuah gelas
yang berisi susu hangat yang bertuliskan....


"Sayang, Saya
tidak akan mengambil bunga itu untukmu, tetapi ijinkan saya untuk menjelaskan
alasannya."

Kalimat pertama
ini menghancurkan hati saya. Saya melanjutkan untuk membacanya kembali.

"Kamu hanya
bisa mengetik di komputer dan selalu mengacaukan program di PC-nya dan akhirnya
menangis di depan monitor, saya harus memberikan jari-2 saya supaya saya bisa
menolong untuk memperbaiki programnya".

"Kamu selalu
lupa membawa kunci rumah ketika kamu keluar rumah, dan saya harus memberikan
kaki saya supaya bisa masuk mendobrak rumah, membukakan pintu
untukmu."

"Kamu suka
jalan-2 ke luar kota tetapi selalu nyasar di tempat-tempat baru yang kamu
kunjungi, saya harus memberikan mata saya untuk mengarahkanmu."


"Kamu selalu
pegal-2 pada waktu "teman baikmu" datang setiap bulannya, saya harus memberikan
tangan saya untuk memijat kakimu yang pegal."


"Kamu senang
diam didalam rumah, dan saya kuatir kamu akan jadi "aneh". Saya harus memberikan
mulut saya untuk menceritakan lelucon-2 dan cerita-2 untuk menyembuhkan
kebosananmu."

"Kamu selalu
menatap komputermu dan itu tidak baik untuk kesehatan matamu, saya harus menjaga
mata saya sehingga ketika nanti kita tua, saya masih dapat menolong
mengguntingkan kukumu dan mencabuti ubanmu."


"Saya akan
memegang tanganmu, menelusuri pantai, menikmati sinar matahari dan pasir yang
indah, menceritakan warna-2 bunga kepadamu yang bersinar seperti wajah cantikmu"


Juga sayangku,
saya begitu yakin ada banyak orang yang mencintaimu lebih dari saya mencintaimu.
Saya tidak akan mengambil bunga itu lalu mati"


Air mata saya
jatuh ke atas tulisannya dan membuat tintanya menjadi kabur dan saya membaca
kembali. 

Dan sekarang
sayangku, Kamu telah selasai membaca jawaban saya, jika kamu puas dengan semua
jawaban ini, tolong bukakan pintu rumah kita, saya sekarang sedang berdiri
disana dengan susu segar dan roti
kesukaanmu"

Saya segera
membuka pintu dan melihat wajahnya yang penasaran sambil tangannya memegang susu
dan roti. Oh, saya percaya, tidak ada orang yang pernah mencintai saya seperti
yang dia lakukan dan mengetahui saya harus melupakan "bunga" itu
sendiri.

Itulah hidup,
atau boleh dikatakan, cinta, ketika seseorang dikelilingi dengan cinta, kemudian
perasaan itu mulai berangsur-angsur hilang dan ketika kita mengabaikan cinta
sejati yang berada diantara kedamaian dan kesepian.


Cinta
menunjukkan berbagai macam bentuknya, bahkan dalam bentuk yang sangat kecil dan
dangkal, atau bahkan tidak punya bentuk, bisa juga dalam bentuk yang tidak ingin
kita ketahui. Bunga, saat-saat yang romantis hanyalah bentuk awal dari
hubungan.
*

----------


## teddy wiwono

> *BURUNG
> 
> Ada seorang lelaki tua yang memiliki hobi memelihara banyak burung.
> Pada suatu pagi, semua burung kesayangannya hilang.
> Merasa aksi pencuri sudah keterlaluan, si lelaki tua membawa masalah
> itu dalam pertemuan mingguan di kampungnya.
> 
> Lelaki tua: "Siapa di sini yang punya burung?"
> Seluruh penduduk laki-laki segera berdiri.
> ...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ngakak asli om victor

----------


## victor

WHAT ARE YOUR LIMITS ???

BAGAIMANA DENGAN ANDA ???

----------


## victor

Ikan dan Wanita

Jika Wanita diumpamakan Ikan, *kategori ikan apakah yang jadi favorite anda?*

*IKAN SALMON*
Bentuknya OK, indah, dagingnya pink muda dan enak dimakan.
Tapi sayangnya mahal, soalnya masih import. Sesuai? ada nilai, ada kualitas?.
INI WANITA KARIR.....
*
IKAN ARWANA*
Kalo yang ini senangnya bolak balik di aquarium memperlihatkan kesombongan dan keangkuhan karena tau tubuhnya indah, langkahnya lemah gemulai dan memancing mata nakal melihatnya di manapun dia bergaya.....
So pasti harganya mahal kalau ingin memilikinya....
INI PERAGAWATI , CELEBRITY PAPAN ATAS........
*
IKAN MAS KOKI*
Nah, ini jenis ikan lumayan mahal, indah bentuknya, warnanya, dan lenggak- lenggoknya.
Sayangnya hanya bisa dilihat, dikagumi, tak bisa dimakan, karena termasuk kategori ikan hiasan.....
INI BINI ORANG.......
*
IKAN SAPU-SAPU*
Jenis ini murah dan selalu nempel di kaca aquarium.
Kalo udah nempel, susah banget lepasnya.... ribeeeet...
INI CEWEK SMU, ANAK KULIAHAN.......
*
IKAN LELE*
Kalo yang ini harganya murah, bisa dimakan kapan saja..
Banyak dijual di pinggir jalan, ada patilnya dan harus hati-hati
INI CEWEK PANGGILAN........

*IKAN TERI*
Bentuk dan rasanya begitu- begituuu... saja.
Selalu enak dimakan kalau lagi tidak ada sayur atau tidak ada lauk yang lainnya.... INI ISTRI SENDIRI....

*SYUKURLAH,
KITA SEMUA SUKA NYA IKAN KOI?
SOOOOOOOO IKAN KOI MASUK KATEGORI YANG MANA YACHHHHHH?????????*

----------


## victor

*ARTI NAMA NEGARA/KOTA DI DUNIA

H.O.L.L.A.N. D*
Hope Our Love Lasts And Never Dies
*
I.T.A.L.Y.*
I Trust And Love You
*
L.I.B.Y.A.*
Love Is Beautiful; You Also
*
F.R.A.N.C.E.*
Friendships Remain And Never Can End

*C.H.I.N.A.*
Come Here..... I Need Affection

*B.U.R.M.A.*
Between Us, Remember Me Always
*
N.E.P.A.L.*
Never Ever Part As Lovers
*
I.N.D.I.A.*
I Nearly Died In Adoration
*
K.E.N.Y.A*
Keep Everything Nice, Yet Arousing

*C.A.N.A.D.A*.
Cute And Naughty Action that Developed into Attraction
*
K.O.R.E.A.*
Keep Optimistic Regardless of Every Adversity
*
E.G.Y.P.T.*
Everything's Great, You Pretty Thing !

*M.A.N.I.L.A.*
May All Nights Inspire Love Always
*
P.E.R.U.*
Phorget (Forget) Everyone... Remember Us
*
T.H.A.I.L.A. N.D.*
Totally Happy, Always In Love And Never Dull

*J.A.K.A.R.T. A*
Jambret Ada, Koruptor Ada, Rampok Tentu Ada

----------


## victor

*Apakah Anda Sadar?

Kita lahir dengan dua mata di depan wajah kita, 
karena kita tidak boleh selalu melihat ke belakang.

Tapi pandanglah semua itu kedepan, 
pandanglah masa depan kita.
Kita dilahirkan dengan 2 buah telinga di kanan dan di kiri, 
supaya kita bisa mendengarkan semuanya dari dua sisi.

Untuk bisa mengumpulkan pujian dan kritik
dan menyeleksi mana yang benar dan mana yang salah.

Kita lahir dengan otak didalam tengkorak kepala kita.
Sehingga tidak peduli semiskin apapun kita, kita tetap kaya.
Karena tidak akan ada satu orang pun yang bisa mencuri otak kita, pikiran kita dan ide kita.
Dan apa yang anda pikiran dalam otak anda jauh lebih berharga dari pada
emas dan perhiasan.

Kita lahir dengan 2 mata, 2 telinga tapi kita hanya diberi 1 buah mulut.
Karena mulut adalah senjata yang sangat tajam, 
mulut bisa menyakiti, bisa membunuh, bisa menggoda, dan banyak hal lainnya
yang tidak menyenangkan.
Sehingga ingatlah bicara sesedikit mungkin tapi lihat
dan dengarlah sebanyak-banyaknya.

Kita lahir hanya dengan 1 hati jauh didalam tulang iga kita.
Mengingatkan kita pada penghargaan dan pemberian cinta
diharapkan berasal dari hati kita yang paling dalam.
Belajar untuk mencintai dan menikmati betapa 
kita dicintai tapi jangan pernah mengharapkan orang
lain untuk mencintai kita seperti kita mencintai dia.

Berilah cinta
tanpa meminta balasan dan kita akan
menemukan cinta yang jauh lebih indah.

(Author unknown)
*

----------


## victor

ada yg baca kagak yach??? koq ga ada comment.

----------


## victor

Cerita menarik untuk para orangtua & calon orang tua ..

Tahun 2005 yang lalu saya harus mondar-mandir ke SD Budi Mulia Bogor. Anak sulung kami yang bernama Dika, duduk di kelas 4 di SD itu. Waktu itu saya memang harus berurusan dengan wali kelas dan kepala sekolah. Pasalnya menurut observasi wali kelas dan kepala sekolah, Dika yang duduk di kelas unggulan, tempat penggemblengan anak-anak berprestasi itu, waktu itu justru tercatat sebagai anak yang bermasalah. Saat saya tanyakan apa masalah Dika, guru dan kepala sekolah justru menanyakan apa yang terjadi di rumah sehingga anak tersebut selalu murung dan menghabiskan sebagian besar waktu belajar di kelas hanya untuk melamun. Prestasinya kian lama kian merosot.

Dengan lemah lembut saya tanyakan kepada Dika: "Apa yang kamu inginkan ?" Dika hanya menggeleng.
"Kamu ingin ibu bersikap seperti apa ?" tanya saya. "Biasa-biasa saja" jawab Dika singkat.
Beberapakali saya berdiskusi dengan wali kelas dan kepala sekolah untuk mencari pemecahannya, namun sudah sekian lama tak ada kemajuan. Akhirnya kamipun sepakat untuk meminta bantuan seorang psikolog.

Suatu pagi, atas seijin kepala sekolah, Dika meninggalkan sekolah untuk menjalani test IQ. Tanpa persiapan apapun, Dika menyelesaikan soal demi soal dalam hitungan menit. Beberapa saat kemudian, Psikolog yang tampil bersahaja namun penuh keramahan itu segera memberitahukan hasil testnya.

Angka kecerdasan rata-rata anak saya mencapai 147 (Sangat Cerdas) dimana skor untuk aspek-aspek kemampuan pemahaman ruang, abstraksi, bahasa, ilmu pasti, penalaran, ketelitian dan kecepatan berkisar pada angka 140 - 160.
Namun ada satu kejanggalan, yaitu skor untuk kemampuan verbalnya tidak lebih dari 115 (Rata-Rata Cerdas).
Perbedaan yang mencolok pada 2 tingkat kecerdasan yang berbeda itulah yang menurut psikolog, perlu dilakukan pendalaman lebih lanjut. Oleh sebab itu psikolog itu dengan santun menyarankan saya untuk mengantar Dika kembali ke tempat itu seminggu lagi. Menurutnya Dika perlu menjalani test kepribadian.

Suatu sore, saya menyempatkan diri mengantar Dika kembali mengikuti serangkaian test kepribadian. Melalui interview dan test tertulis yang dilakukan, setidaknya Psikolog itu telah menarik benang merah yang menurutnya menjadi salah satu atau beberapa faktor penghambat kemampuan verbal Dika. Setidaknya saya bisa membaca jeritan hati kecil Dika. Jawaban yang jujur dari hati Dika yang paling dalam itu membuat saya berkaca diri, melihat wajah seorang ibu yang masih jauh dari ideal.

Ketika Psikolog itu menuliskan pertanyaan "Aku ingin ibuku ..."
Dika pun menjawab : "membiarkan aku bermain sesuka hatiku, sebentar saja"
Dengan beberapa pertanyaan pendalaman, terungkap bahwa selama ini saya kurang memberi kesempatan kepada Dika untuk bermain bebas. Waktu itu saya berpikir bahwa banyak ragam permainan-permainan edukatif sehingga saya merasa perlu menjadwalkan kapan waktunya menggambar, kapan waktunya bermain puzzle, kapan waktunya bermain basket, kapan waktunya membaca buku cerita, kapan waktunya main game di komputer dan sebagainya. Waktu itu saya berpikir bahwa demi kebaikan dan demi masa depannya, Dika perlu menikmati permainan-permainan secara merata di sela-sela waktu luangnya yang memang tinggal sedikit karena sebagian besar telah dihabiskan untuk sekolah dan mengikuti berbagai kursus di luar sekolah. Saya selalu pusing memikirkan jadwal kegiatan Dika yang begitu rumit. Tetapi ternyata permintaan Dika hanya sederhana: diberi kebebasan bermain sesuka hatinya, menikmati masa kanak-kanaknya.

Ketika Psikolog menyodorkan kertas bertuliskan "Aku ingin Ayahku ..."
Dika pun menjawab dengan kalimat yang berantakan namun kira-kira artinya "Aku ingin ayahku melakukan apa saja seperti dia menuntutku untuk melakukan sesuatu".
Melalui beberapa pertanyaan pendalaman, terungkap bahwa Dika tidak mau diajari atau disuruh, apalagi diperintah untuk melakukan ini dan itu. Ia hanya ingin melihat ayahnya melakukan apa saja setiap hari, seperti apa yang diperintahkan kepada Dika. Dika ingin ayahnya bangun pagi-pagi kemudian membereskan tempat tidurnya sendiri, makan dan minum tanpa harus dilayani orang lain, menonton TV secukupnya, merapikan sendiri koran yang habis dibacanya dan tidur tepat waktu. Sederhana memang, tetapi hal-hal seperti itu justru sulit dilakukan oleh kebanyakan orang tua.

Ketika Psikolog mengajukan pertanyaan "Aku ingin ibuku tidak "
Maka Dika menjawab "Menganggapku seperti dirinya" .
Dalam banyak hal saya merasa bahwa pengalaman hidup saya yang suka bekerja keras, disiplin, hemat, gigih untuk mencapai sesuatu yang saya inginkan itu merupakan sikap yang paling baik dan bijaksana. Hampir-hampir saya ingin menjadikan Dika persis seperti diri saya. Saya dan banyak orang tua lainnya seringkali ingin menjadikan anak sebagai foto copy diri kita atau bahkan beranggapan bahwa anak adalah orang dewasa dalam bentuk sachet kecil.

Ketika Psikolog memberikan pertanyaan "Aku ingin ayahku tidak ..."
Dika pun menjawab "Tidak menyalahkan aku di depan orang lain. Tidak mengatakan bahwa kesalahan-kesalahan kecil yang aku buat adalah dosa"
Tanpa disadari, orang tua sering menuntut anak untuk selalu bersikap dan bertindak benar, hingga hampir-hampir tak memberi tempat kepadanya untuk berbuat kesalahan. Bila orang tua menganggap bahwa setiap kesalahan adalah dosa yang harus diganjar dengan hukuman, maka anakpun akan memilih untuk berbohong dan tidak mau mengakui kesalahan yang telah dibuatnya dengan jujur. Kesulitan baru akan muncul karena orang tua tidak tahu kesalahan apa yang telah dibuat anak, sehingga tidak tahu tindakan apa yang harus kami lakukan untuk mencegah atau menghentikannya.

Saya menjadi sadar bahwa ada kalanya anak-anak perlu diberi kesempatan untuk berbuat salah, kemudian ia pun bisa belajar dari kesalahannya. Konsekuensi dari sikap dan tindakannya yang salah adakalanya bisa menjadi pelajaran berharga supaya di waktu-waktu mendatang tidak membuat kesalahan yang serupa.

Ketika Psikolog itu menuliskan "Aku ingin ibuku berbicara tentang ..."
Dika pun menjawab "Berbicara tentang hal-hal yang penting saja".
Saya cukup kaget karena waktu itu saya justru menggunakan kesempatan yang sangat sempit, sekembalinya dari kantor untuk membahas hal-hal yang menurut saya penting, seperti menanyakan pelajaran dan PR yang diberikan gurunya. Namun ternyata hal-hal yang menurut saya penting, bukanlah sesuatu yang penting untuk anak saya. Dengan jawaban Dika yang polos dan jujur itu saya diingatkan bahwa
kecerdasan tidak lebih penting dari pada hikmat dan pengenalan akan Tuhan. Pengajaran tentang kasih tidak kalah pentingnya dengan ilmu pengetahuan.

Atas pertanyaan "Aku ingin ayahku berbicara tentang ..."
Dika pun menuliskan "Aku ingin ayahku berbicara tentang kesalahan-kesalahan nya.
Aku ingin ayahku tidak selalu merasa benar, paling hebat dan tidak pernah berbuat salah. Aku ingin ayahku mengakui kesalahannya dan meminta maaf kepadaku".
Memang dalam banyak hal, orang tua berbuat benar, tetapi sebagai manusia orang tua tak luput dari kesalahan. Keinginan Dika sebenarnya sederhana, yaitu ingin orang tuanya sportif, mau mengakui kesalahannya dan kalau perlu meminta maaf atas kesalahannya, seperti apa yang diajarkan orang tua kepadanya.

Ketika Psikolog menyodorkan tulisan "Aku ingin ibuku setiap hari ..."
Dika berpikir sejenak, kemudian mencoretkan penanya dengan lancar "Aku ingin ibuku mencium dan memelukku erat-erat seperti ia mencium dan memeluk adikku".
Memang adakalanya saya berpikir bahwa Dika yang hampir setinggi saya sudah tidak pantas lagi dipeluk-peluk, apalagi dicium-cium. Ternyata saya salah, pelukan hangat dan ciuman sayang seorang ibu tetap dibutuhkan supaya hari-harinya terasa lebih indah. Waktu itu saya tidak menyadari bahwa perlakukan orang tua yang tidak sama kepada anak-anaknya seringkali oleh anak-anak diterjemahkan
sebagai tindakan yang tidak adil atau pilih kasih.

Secarik kertas yang berisi pertanyaan "Aku ingin ayahku setiap hari ..."
Dika menuliskan sebuah kata tepat di atas titik-titik dengan satu kata "tersenyum".
Sederhana memang, tetapi seringkali seorang ayah merasa perlu menahan senyumannya demi mempertahankan wibawanya. Padahal kenyataannya senyuman tulus seorang ayah sedikitpun tidak akan melunturkan wibawanya, tetapi justru bisa menambah simpati dan energi bagi anak-anak dalam melakukan segala sesuatu seperti yang ia lihat dari ayahnya setiap hari.

Ketika Psikolog memberikan kertas yang bertuliskan "Aku ingin ibuku memanggilku ..."
Dika pun menuliskan "Aku ingin ibuku memanggilku dengan nama yang bagus"
Saya tersentak sekali! Memang sebelum ia lahir kami telah memilih nama yang paling bagus dan penuh arti, yaitu Judika Ekaristi Kurniawan. Namun sayang, tanpa sadar, saya selalu memanggilnya dengan sebutan Nang. Nang dalam Bahasa Jawa diambil dari kata "Lanang" yang berarti laki-laki.

Ketika Psikolog menyodorkan tulisan yang berbunyi "Aku ingin ayahku memanggilku ..."
Dika hanya menuliskan 2 kata saja, yaitu "Nama Asli".
Selama ini suami saya memang memanggil Dika dengan sebutan "Paijo" karena sehari-hari Dika berbicara dalam Bahasa Indonesia atau Bahasa Sunda dengan logat Jawa medok. "Persis Paijo, tukang sayur keliling" kata suami saya.

Atas jawaban-jawaban Dika yang polos dan jujur itu, saya menjadi malu karena selama ini saya bekerja di sebuah lembaga yang membela dan memperjuangkan hak-hak anak. Kepada banyak orang saya kampanyekan pentingnya penghormatan hak-hak anak sesuai dengan Konvensi Hak-Hak Anak Sedunia. Kepada khalayak ramai saya bagikan poster bertuliskan "To Respect Child Rights is an Obligation, not a Choice" sebuah seruan yang mengingatkan bahwa "Menghormati Hak Anak adalah Kewajiban, bukan Pilihan".

Tanpa saya sadari, saya telah melanggar hak anak saya karena telah memanggilnya dengan panggilan yang tidak hormat dan bermartabat.
Dalam diamnya anak, dalam senyum anak yang polos dan dalam tingkah polah anak yang membuat orang tua kadang-kadang bangga dan juga kadang-kadang jengkel, ternyata ada banyak Pesan Yang Tak Terucapkan. Seandainya semua ayah mengasihi anak-anaknya, maka tidak ada satupun anak yang kecewa atau marah kepada ayahnya. Anak-anak memang harus diajarkan untuk menghormati ayah dan ibunya, tetapi para orang tua tidak boleh membangkitkan amarah di dalam hati anak-anaknya. Para orang tua harus mendidik anaknya di dalam ajaran dan nasehat yang baik.

----------


## victor

NASIHAT YANG BAGUSSS, BANYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKKKKKKK
tpi, coba baca deh.............. pelan pelan
*Cerita menarik untuk para orangtua & calon orang tua ..*

----------


## victor

*25 Tips for a Healthy Heart*

----------


## victor

*Buku Harian Ayah

Ayah dan ibu telah menikah lebih dari 30 tahun, saya sama sekali tidak pernah melihat mereka bertengkar.

Di dalam hati saya, perkawinan ayah dan  ibu ini selalu menjadi teladan bagi saya, juga selalu berusaha keras agar diri saya bisa menjadi seorang pria yang baik, seorang suami yang baik seperti ayah saya.

Namun harapan tinggallah harapan, sementara penerapannya sangatlah sulit.

Tak lama setelah menikah, saya dan istri mulai sering bertengkar hanya akibat hal - hal kecil dalam rumah tangga.

Malam minggu pulang ke kampung halaman, saya tidak kuasa menahan diri hingga menuturkan segala keluhan tersebut pada ayah.

Tanpa mengeluarkan sepatah kata pun ayah mendengarkan segala keluhan saya, dan setelah beliau berdiri dan masuk ke dalam rumah.

Tak lama kemudian, ayah mengusung keluar  belasan buku catatan dan ditumpuknya begitu saja di hadapan saya.

Sebagian besar buku tersebut halamannya telah menguning, kelihatannya buku  buku tersebut telah disimpan selama puluhan tahun.

Ayah saya tidak banyak mengenyam pendidikan, apa bisa beliau menulis buku harian?

Dengan penuh rasa ingin tahu saya mengambil salah satu dari buku  buku itu.Tulisannya memang adalah tulisan tangan ayah, agak miring dan sangat aneh sekali, ada yang sangat jelas, ada juga yang semrawut, bahkan ada yang tulisannya sampai menembus beberapa halaman kertas.

Saya segera tertarik dengan hal tersebut, mulailah saya baca Dengan seksama halaman demi halaman isi buku itu.

Semuanya merupaka catatan hal  hal sepele, "Suhu udara mulai berubah menjadi dingin, ia sudah mulai merajut baju wol untuk saya."

"Anak - anak terlalu berisik, untung ada dia.

Sedikit demi sedikit tercatat, semua itu adalah catatan mengenai berbagai macam kebaikan dan cinta ibu kepada ayah, mengenai cinta ibu terhadap anak anak dan terhadap keluarga ini.

Dalam sekejap saya sudah membaca habis beberapa buku, arus hangat mengalir di dalam hati saya, mata saya berlinang air mata.

Saya mengangkat kepala, dengan penuh rasa haru saya berkata pada ayah "Ayah, saya sangat mengagumi ayah dan ibu.

Ayah menggelengkan kepalanyadan berkata, "Tidak perlu kagum, kamu juga bisa." Ayah berkata lagi, "Menjadi suami istri selama puluhan tahun lamanya, tidakmungkin sama sekali tidak terjadi pertengkaran dan benturan? Intinya adalah harus bisa belajar untuk saling pengertian dan toleran.

Setiap orang memiliki masa emosional, ibumu terkadang kalau sedang kesal,  juga suka mencari gara - gara, melampiaskan kemarahannya pada ayah, mengomel. Waktu itu saya bersembunyi di depan rumah, di dalam buku catatan saya tuliskan segala hal yang telah ibumu lakukan demi rumah tangga ini. Sering kali dalam hati saya penuh dengan amarah waktu menulis kertasnya sobek akibat tembus oleh pena. Tapi saya  masih saja terus menulis satu demi satu kebaikannya, saya renungkan bolak balik dan akhirnya emosinya juga tidak ada lagi, yang tinggal semuanya adalah kebaikan dari ibumu."

Dengan terpesona saya mendengarkannya. Lalu saya bertanya pada ayah, "Ayah, apakah ibuku pernah melihat catatan  catatan ini?" Ayah hanya tertawa dan berkata, "Ibumu juga memiliki buku catatan. Dalam buku catatannya itu semua isinya adalah tentang kebaikan diriku. Kadang kala dimalam hari,menjelang tidur, kami saling bertukar buku catatan, dan saling menertawakan pihak lain. ha. ha. ha."

Memandang wajah ayah yang dipenuhi senyuman dan setumpuk buku catatanyang berada di atas meja, tiba - tiba saya sadar akan rahasia dari suatu pernikahan :



Cinta itu sebenarnya sangat sederhana, ingat dan catat kebaikan dari orang lain. Lupakan segala kesalahan dari pihak lain.*

----------


## victor

*TAKE CARE ABOUT YOUR HEALTH*

Live Life Without Limits!

The top five cancer-causing foods are:

*1. Hot dogs*
Because they are high in nitrates, the Cancer Prevention Coalition advises that children eat no more than 12 hot dogs a month. If you can't live without hot dogs, buy those made without sodium nitrate.

*2. Processed meats and bacon*
Also high in the same sodium nitrates found in hot dogs, bacon, and other processed meats raise the risk of heart disease. The saturated fat in bacon also contributes to cancer.

*3. Doughnuts*
Doughnuts are cancer-causing double trouble. First, they are made with white flour, sugar, and hydrogenated oils, then fried at high temperatures. Doughnuts, says Adams , may be the worst food you can possibly eat to raise your risk of cancer.

*4. French fries*
Like doughnuts, French fries are made with hydrogenated oils and then fried at high temperatures. They also contain cancer- causing acryl amides which occur during the frying process. They should be called cancer fries, not French fries, said Adams .

*5. Chips, crackers, and cookies*
All are usually made with white flour and sugar. Even the ones whose labels claim to be free of trans-fats generally contain small amounts of trans-fats.


*BRAIN DAMAGING HABITS*

*1. No Breakfast*
People who do not take breakfast are going to have a lower blood sugar level.
This leads to an insufficient supply of nutrients to the brain causing brain degeneration.

*2. Overeating*
It causes hardening of the brain arteries, leading to a decrease in mental power.

*3. Smoking*
It causes multiple brain shrinkage and may lead to Alzheimer disease.
*
4. High Sugar consumption*
Too much sugar will interrupt the absorption of proteins and nutrients causing malnutrition and may interfere with brain development.

*5. Air Pollution*
The brain is the largest oxygen consumer in our body. Inhaling polluted air decreases the supply of oxygen to the brain, bringing about a decrease in brain efficiency.

*6. Sleep Deprivation*
Sleep allows our brain to rest. Long term deprivation from sleep will accelerate the death of brain cells.
*7. Head covered while sleeping*
Sleeping with the head covered increases the concentration of carbon dioxide and decrease concentration of oxygen that may lead to brain damaging effects.

*8. Working your brain during illness*
Working hard or studying with sickness may lead to a decrease in effectiveness of the brain as well as damage the brain.

*9. Lacking in stimulating thoughts*
Thinking is the best way to train our brain, lacking in brain stimulation thoughts may cause brain shrinkage.

*10. Talking Rarely*
Intellectual conversations will promote the efficiency of the brain



------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -------


*The main causes of liver damage are:*

*1. Sleeping too late and waking up too late are main cause.
2. Not urinating in the morning.
3. Too much eating.
4. Skipping breakfast.
5. Consuming too much medication.
6. Consuming too much preservatives, additives, food coloring, and artificial sweetener.
7. Consuming unhealthy cooking oil. As much as possible reduce cooking oil use when frying, which includes even the best cooking oils like olive oil. Do not consume fried foods when you are tired, except if the body is very fit.
8. Consuming raw (overly done) foods also add to the burden of liver.
Veggies should be eaten raw or cooked 3-5 parts. Fried veggies should be finished in one sitting, do not store.
*
We should prevent this without necessarily spending more. We just have to adopt a good daily lifestyle and eating habits. Maintaining good eating habits and time condition are very important for our bodies to absorb and get rid of unnecessary chemicals according to 'schedule.'

DO TAKE CARE ABOUT YOUR HEALTH...... ......... .
AND PASS THIS TO ALL WHOM YOU LOVE & CARE FOR. ............ ........

----------


## victor

*Pete Ternyata Obat Paling Dahysat!



Para Teman sekalian,-

Mulai sekarang kita makan pete dong..................???????????

Enaaaakkkkkk........juga koq pete.....!!!!!!!!

Semua juga boleh asal..........nggak sapikul makane........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ha..ha..ha..???????

         Selamat mencoba yah.................?????? Meskipun bauuuuuuu.........!!!!!!!

        Pete tu mengandung 3 macam gula alami yaitu sukrosa , fruktosa dan glukosa yang dikombinasikan dengan serat. Nah..kombinasi ini , ternyata bikin kita jadi sangat bertenaga! *wah buat maniak pete , bakal makin semangat ni ngeborong pete ,  tapi tunggu..sabar. .sabar baca dulu artikelnya mpe abis ya


        Riset membuktikan dua porsi pete aja..mampu memberikan tenaga yang cukup untuk melakukan aktivitas berat selama 90 menit.
        Makanya , tau ga sih kalo makanan ini tu kesukaannya para atlet top!
        Selain itu , pete juga banyak gunanya. Bisa juga ngebantu ngobatin beberapa penyakit. Check this out! (dari berbagai sumber).
        -
        Depresi-
        Menurut survei yang dilakukan oleh MIND diantara pasien penderita depresi , banyak orang merasa lebih baik setelah makan pete. Hal ini terjadi karena pete mengandung tryptophan , sejenis protein yang diubah tubuh menjadi serotonin. Inilah yang akan membuat relax , memperbaiki mood dan secara umum membuat seseorang lebih bahagia.

        -PMS (premenstrual syndrome)-
        Jika mengalami PMS saat ' tamu ' datang , kamu ga perlu minum pil ini ataupun itu , cukup atasi dengan makan pete. Vitamin B6 yang dikandung pete mengatur kadar gula darah , yang dapat membantu mood.

        -Anemia-
        Dengan kandungan zat besi yang tinggi , pete dapat menstimulasi produksi sel darah merah dan membantu apabila terjadi anemia.

        -Tekanan darah tinggi-
        Buah tropis unik ini sangat tinggi kalium , tetapi rendah garam , sehingga sangat sempurna untuk memerangi tekanan darah. Begitu tingginya , sehingga FDA Amerika mengizinkan perkebunan pete untuk melakukan klaim resmi mengenai kemampuan buah ini untuk menurunkan resiko tekanan darah dan stroke.

        -Kemampuan otak-
        200 siswa di Twickenham (Middlesex) tertolong dengan mudah melalui ujian pada tahun ini karena memakan pete pada saat sarapan , istirahat , dan makan siang. Riset telah membuktikan bahwa buah dengan kandungan kalium tinggi dapat membantu belajar dengan membantu siswa semakin waspada.

        -Sembelit-
        Karena kandungan serat yang tinggi , maka pete akan mempermudah menormalkan kembali aksi pencernaan , membantu mengatasi permasalahan ini tanpa harus kembali ke laksativ..

        -Obat mabuk-
        Salah satu cara paling cepat untuk menyembuhkan
        "penyakit" mabuk adalah milkshake pete , yang
        dimaniskan dengan madu. Pete akan membantu menenangkan
        perut dan dengan bantuan madu akan meningkatkan kadar
        gula darah yang jatuh , sedangkan susu akan menenangkan
        dan kembali memperbaiki kadar cairan dalam tubuh.

        -Kekenyangan-
        Pete memiliki efek antasid pada tubuh , sehingga bila
        dada anda terasa panas akibat kebanyakan makan ,
        cobalah makan pete untuk mengurangi sakitnya.

        -Mual di pagi hari-
        Makan pete diantara jam makan akan menolong
        mempertahankan kadar gula dan menghindari muntah.

        -Gigitan nyamuk-
        Sebelum anda meraih krim gigitan nyamuk , coba untuk
        menggosok daerah yang terkena gigitan dengan bagian
        dalam kulit pete. Banyak orang berhasil mengatasi rasa
        gatal dan bengkak dengan cara ini.

        -Untuk saraf-
        Pete mengandung vitamin V dalam jumlah besar , sehingga
        akan membantu menenangkan sistem saraf.

        -Kegemukan-
        Penelitian di Institute of Psychology Austria
        menemukan bahwa tekanan pada saat kerja menyebabkan
        orang sering meraih makanan yang menenangkan seperti
        coklat dan keripik. Dengan melihat kepada 5.000 pasien
        di rumah sakit , peneliti menemukan bahwa kebanyakan
        orang mejadi gemuk karena tekanan kerja yang tinggi.

        Laporan menyimpulkan bahwa , untuk menghindari nafsu
        memakan makanan karena panik , kita butuh mengendalikan
        kadar gula dalam darah dengan ngemil makanan tinggi
        karbohidrat setiap dua jam untuk mempertahankan kadarnya tetap.

        -Luka lambung-
        Pete digunakan sebagai makanan untuk merawat
        pencernaan karena texturnya yang lembut dan halus.
        Buah ini adalah satu-satunya buah mentah yang dapat
        dimakan tanpa menyebabkan stress dalam beberapa kasus
        yang parah. Buah ini juga mampu menetralkan asam
        lambung dan mengurangi iritasi dengan melapisi permukaan dalam lambung.

        -Mengatur suhu tubuh-
        Banyak budaya lain yang melihat pete sebagai buah
        ' dingin ' yang mampu menurunkan suhu tubuh dan emosi
        ibu yang menanti kelahiran anaknya. Di Belanda
        misalnya , ibu hamil akan makan pete untuk meyakinkan
        agar si bayi lahir dengan suhu tidak tinggi.

        Seasonal Affective Disorder (SAD) (penyakit emosional yang kacau)
        Pete dapat membantu penderitas SAD kerena mengandung
        pendorong mood alami , tryptophan.

        -Merokok-
        Pete dapat menolong orang yang ingin berhenti merokok.
        Vitamin B6 dan B12 yang dikandungnya , bersama dengan
        kalium dan magnesium , membantu tubuh cepat sembuh dari efek penghentian nikotin

        -Stress-
        Kalium adalah mineral penting , yang membantu untuk
        menormalkan detak jantung , mengirim oksigen ke otak
        dan mengatur keseimbangan cairan tubuh. Ketika kita
        stress , kecepatan metabolisme kita akan meningkat ,
        sehingga akan mengurangi kadar kalium dalam tubuh. Hal
        ini dapat diseimbangkan lagi dengan bantuan makan petai yang tinggi kalium.

        -Stroke-
        Menurut riset dalam "The New England Journal of
        Medicine , " makan pete sebagai bagian dari makanan
        sehari-hari akan menurunkan resiko kematian karena stroke sampai 40%.

        -Caplak-
        Mereka yang suka berpaling pada pengobatan alami akan
        berani bersumpah , jika kamu ingin mematikan caplak ,
        maka ambil sepotong pete , dan letakkan di caplak itu.
        Tetap pertahankan pete itu dengan menggunakan plester!

        Lalu setelah membaca semuanya , kamu pasti jadi percaya
        bahwa pete adalah obat alami untuk berbagai macam
        penyakit. Jika dibandingin ma apel , pete memiliki
        protein 4 kali lebih banyak , karbohidrat dua kali
        lebih banyak , tiga kali lipat fosfor , lima kali lipat
        Vitamin A dan zat besi , dan dua kali lipat jumlah vitamin dan mineral lainnya.

        Jadiâ¦mulai sekarang , jangan memandang sebelah mata ama buah satu ini
        Ternyata kaya nutrisi kan ? Selamat mencoba*

----------


## victor

*Survei kepuasan*
Berikut hasil survei terbaru yang
menganalisa tingkat kepuasan pria saat
tidur bersama wanita menurut majalah
Ahem! edisi Agustus 2006:

*1. Tidur dengan Wanita Cantik : Bangga ½ mati.
2. Tidur dengan PSK: Mahal ½ mati.
3. Tidur dengan Wanita Jelek : Stress ½ mati.
4. Tidur dengan Wanita Hyper : Capek ½ mati.
5. Tidur dengan Pacar : Nafsu ½ mati.
6. Tidur dengan Istri : mending pura-pura mati.
7. Tidur dengan isteri Orang : nafsu nggak mati-mati (yakin deh)
8. Tidur dengan isteri Tentara.: sudah pasti mati.*

Ayo yang cowok2 benerrrr ga tuchhhhhhhh???????

----------


## budidjo

Alkisah ada 3 orang saudara, sebut saja mereka Vira, Voni, dan Veni yang dinikahkan secara masal oleh orangtuanya. Setelah itu mereka pergi berbulan madu bersamaan. Kalau Vira pergi ke Pulau Batam, Voni pergi Ke Kepulauan Seribu dan Veni si bungsu pergi ke Bali.

Namanya orang Tua sayang sama anak, selama mereka berbulan madu kedua Orang Tua mereka minta dikirim kabar tentang segala yang terjadi selama mereka berbulan madu.

Tapi agar berita yang dikirim singkat dan tidak terlalu Vulgar, mereka menggunakan Kode/Sandi tentang moto-moto Iklan. Supaya praktis dan murah, berita dikirim lewat SMS.

3 hari setelah kepergian anak mereka berbulan madu, diterimalah sebuah SMS... yang rupanya dari VIRA di Pulau Batam. Isi beritanya cukup sederhana, "STANDARD CHARTERED". Setelah membaca berita tersebut mereka mencari Iklan Standard Chartered di koran dan terbacalah tulisan besar berbunyi, "BESAR, KUAT dan BERSAHABAT!".

Tersenyumlah kedua orang tua mereka membaca berita dari Vira. Hari ke 4 datang SMS kedua, yang rupanya berasal dari Voni di Kepulauan Seribu. Isi beritanya juga cukup singkat yaitu, "NESCAFE". Setelah membaca surat tersebut, dengan tergesa-gesa kedua orang tua mereka mencari koran dan membaca Iklan NESCAFE yang berbunyi, "NIKMATNYA SAMPAI TETES TERAKHIR".

Maka kedua orang tua mereka pun tersenyum bahagia sambil sedikit haha.. hihi.. Hari ke 5 ditunggu tidak ada berita/SMS yang datang. Hari ke 6 begitu pula tidak ada sebuah SMS pun. Hari ke 7 begitu pula tidak ada kabar dari anak bungsu mereka si Veni yang berbulan Madu...

Memasuki hari ke 8... akhirnya kedua orangtua mereka menerima SMS juga dari Veni yang berbulan madu di Bali dan isi beritanya cukup singkat, "CATHAY PASIFIC".

Segera kedua orang tua mereka mencari Iklan penerbangan Cathay Pasific yang ada dikoran, dan dijumpailah iklan penerbangan dengan tulisan besar, "7 KALI SEMINGGU, 3 KALI SEHARI, 5 JAM NON-STOP".
.....................

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Vic,
Mana lagi nih? Kok stop?

----------


## victor

> Om Vic,
> Mana lagi nih? Kok stop?


lanjuttttttt........ hehe....
saya pikir ga ada respond / baca makane stop, 
kalo ada yg baca, 
1 pun berharga
lajuttttt.... saya tambahin lagiii....

tpi maap sebelumnya
mohon tidak menonjol2kan ras/agama/suku/ dll
mohon di ambil positif nya saja
kalo adapun saya cuma ingin nilai2 positif yg terkandung dalam cerita saja.
thx

----------


## victor

*Asyik gak yach kalo 
acara2 kois
ada acara minum bir?
*
contoh:

----------


## victor

*Love and Marriage*

*Love is holding hands in the street.
Marriage is holding arguments in the street.







Love is dinner for 2 in your favorite restaurant.
Marriage is a take home packet.







Love is cuddling on a sofa.
Marriage is one of them sleeping on a sofa.







Love is talking about having children.
Marriage is talking about getting away from children.







Love is going to bed early.
Marriage is going to sleep early.







Love is a romantic drive.
Marriage is arrive on tops curvy tarmac .







Love is losing your appetite.
Marriage is losing your figure.







Love is sweet nothing in the ear.
Marriage is sweet nothing in the bank.







Tv has no place in love.
Marriage is a fight for remote control.







Love is 1 drink and 2 straws.
Marriage is "Don't you think you've had enough!".





 "Love is blind, Marriage is an eye opener!"**

*

----------


## victor

*MAIN CATUR YUKKKK..............................*

----------


## udin

> *Asyik gak yach kalo 
> acara2 kois
> ada acara minum bir?
> *
> contoh:


Takut ada efeknya om Vic... ntar habis minum BIR bawaanya pengen ngeBIRahi ...  ::

----------


## victor

*WHAT HAPPENING IN INDIA*
*LORRY IN TRAIN TRACK*

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*Train in Lorry Body*
*

Something fundamentally wrong.*

----------


## victor

* How u Can Write a painting..............*

----------


## victor

*KETIKA LAKI-LAKI BERBOHONG*

*Seorang penjual minyak goreng keliling seperti biasa menjajakan dagangannya
di tepian Sungai Citarum. "Nyak nyak minyaaaaaaaaaaaaak" ,teriaknya.

Di jalanan menurun tiba-tiba gerobaknya yang penuh dengan botol minyak
tergelincir ke Sungai Citarum. Plung ... lap ... tenggelam deh ceritanya...

Huuuuu ... huuuu .... menangislah dia .... "Harus kuberi makan apa istriku nanti ... huuu..."
Tiba-tiba ... seorang Malaikat yang baik hati muncul dan bertanya :
"Hai,BAJURI ... kenapa gerangankah sehingga engkau menangis begitu ?"

Ternyata ... namanya BAJURI ... tahu juga ya itu Malaikat ....
"Oh, Malaikat ... gerobak minyak goreng saya tergelincir ke sungai..."
"Baiklah ... aku akan ambilkan untukmu ..."

Tiba-tiba Malaikat itu menghilang dan muncul lagi dengan sebuah kereta
kencana dari emas, penuh dengan botol dari intan ...
"Inikah punyamu?" tanya Malaikat ...
"Bukan ... gerobakku tidak sebagus itu ... mana mungkin penghasilan
saya yang 6 juta sebulan bisa beli kereta kencana? Itu pun sudah
ditambah komisi penjualan yang cuma sedikit"

Malaikat itu pun menghilang lagi dan muncul dengan sebuah kereta perak
dengan botol dari perunggu.
"Inikah punyamu?" tanyanya lagi.
"Bukan, hai Malaikat yang baik ... Punyaku cuma dari besi biasa ..
botolnya juga botol biasa ..."
Lalu Malaikat itu pergi lagi ... dan kali ini kembali dengan gerobak
dan botol Si BAJURI.
"Inikah punyamu?"
"Alhamdulillah ... benar ya Malaikat. Terima kasih sekali engkau telah
mengambilkannya untukku".
*
*Malaikat berkata", Engkau jujur sekali, ya BAJURI. Untuk itu sebagai
hadiah ... aku berikan semua kereta dan botol tadi untukmu ..."
"???????? .... terima kasih ya Tuhan ... terima kasih ya
Malaikat ..."*

*Sebulan kemudian, BAJURI rafting bersama istrinya di sungai yang sama
... Naas tak dapat ditolak, malang tak bisa dihindari ... Perahu
karetnya terbalik dan istrinya hanyut ...

"Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu u.... huuuuuuuuuuu ....... istriku ... di mana
engkau....", isaknya ...

Tiba-tiba Malaikat pun muncul lagi ... "Kenapa lagi engkau, ya BAJURI?"
"Istri saya hanyut dan tenggelam di sungai, hai Malaikat ..."
"Ohhh ... tenang ... aku ambilkan ..."

Plash ... Malaikat itu menghilang dan tiba-tiba muncul kembali sambil
membawa Nafa Urbach ... yang ada tato mawar di perutnya ...
"Inikah istrimu?" tanya Malaikat ...
"Betul, Malaikat ... dialah istriku ..."
"Haaaaaa .... BAJURI!!!" Malaikat membentak marah. "Sejak kapan kamu
berani bohong? Di manakah kejujuran kamu sekarang?"*

*Sambil bergetar dan berjongkok ... BAJURI berkata : "Ya, Malaikat ...
kalau aku jujur ... nanti engkau menghilang lagi dan membawa Bella
Saphira ... kalau kubilang lagi bukan ... maka engkau akan menghilang lagi
dan membawa lagi istriku yang sebenarnya ...Lalu ... engkau akan bilang
bahwa aku jujur sekali ... dan engkau akan memberikan ketiga-tiganya
kepadaku...
Buat membiayai hidup Nafa saja aku bingung gimana caranya ...
apalagi tiga-tiganya? ?? "Malaikat pun termangu dan bengong ....
"Benar juga kamu ... kamu realistis ..."*

----------


## victor

*Pelajaran bagi kita..*

*Setelah 21 tahun menikah, saya tiba-tiba menemukan cara baru dalam menyalakan api
cinta kami. Demikian tulis seorang pria yang ingin berbagi pengalaman.

Beberapa waktu lalu istri saya mengusulkan agar saya berkencan dengan seorang perempuan lain,besok malam.

"Kamu akan mencintainya, " kata istri.

"Apa-apaan sih," protes saya. "Mengapa kamu tidak ikut?"

"Itu acara kamu berdua dia," jawab istri.

Perempuan yang dimaksudnya adalah ibu saya yang telah menjanda selama 19 tahun
belakangan ini. Saya jarang menemuinya karena kesibukan kerja dan mengurus tiga anak kami.

Malam itu saya telepon ibu, mengajaknya makan malam dan nonton film. Berdua saja.

"Ada apa dengan istrimu?" kata ibu dari ujung telepon.
Ibu saya adalah tipe yang selalu curiga kalau menerima telepon di tengah malam atau
undangan yang datangnya tiba-tiba. Bagi dia, itu pasti akan membawa berita buruk.

"Saya pikir, pasti akan menyenangkan kalau kita sekali-sekali keluar berdua saja," jawab saya.

"Ibu mau sekali," jawabnya setelah terdiam beberapa lama. Aha, dia masih curiga.

Besok malam, sepulang kantor saya ke rumah ibu.

Dia terlihat agak senewen tapi berdandan resmi sekali. Ibu jelas telah menata rambutnya di salon, dan dia memakai gaunnya yang terbaik. Gaun yang dipakai pada pesta ulangtahun perkawinan yang terakhir ketika ayah masih hidup.

Ibu menyambut saya dengan senyum lebar.

"Saya bilang ke kawan-kawan tentang rencana kita ini. Mereka semua kaget dan merasa ikut senang seperti ibu sekarang," kata ibu seraya masuk mobil.

"Mereka bilang besok pagi ingin tahu ceritanya."

Kami pergi ke restoran yang agak mahal.
Suasananya elegan, menyenangkan.

Ibu menggandeng lengan saya ketika memasuki ruangan, persis seperti First Lady.

Jalannya anggun.

Saya harus membacakan daftar menu karena ibu tak bisa lagi membacanya walau dengan kacamata tebal.

Ketika sedang membaca daftar itu, saya berhenti sejenak menengok ke ibu.

Dia sedang memandangi saya dengan senyum kasih.

"Dulu, ibu yang membacakan kamu daftar menu ketika kau masih kecil," katanya.

"Sekarang ibu santai saja. Giliran saya yang melayani ibu," jawab saya.

Sambil makan, kami membincangkan banyak hal sehari-hari. Tidak ada topik yang istimewa tapi obrolan mengalir saja sampai-sampai kami terlambat untuk menonton film.

Mengantarnya pulang, di muka pintu ibu berkata, "Ibu mau pergi lagi dengan kamu, tapi
lain kali ibu yang bayar." Saya setuju.

"Bagaimana kencanmu?" tanya istri saya di rumah.

"Sangat menyenangkan. Lebih dari yang saya duga. Tadinya tidak tahu mau ngomong apa."

Beberapa hari kemudian, ibu meninggal karena serangan jantung.
Begitu tiba-tiba kejadiannya, saya tidak sempat berbuat apa-apa untuk menolongnya.
Satu minggu berlalu, sepucuk surat tiba dari restoran tempat ibu dan saya makan malam.
Surat itu dilampiri kopi tanda lunas. Ada selembar kertas diselipkan di situ, tertuliskan:

"Ibu sudah bayar makan malam kita karena rasanya tak mungkin kita makan bersama lagi. Walaupun begitu, ibu sudah bayarkan untuk dua orang, barangkali untuk kau dan istrimu. Anakku, besar sekali arti undanganmu malam itu."

Pada detik itulah saya mengerti apa pentingnya arti bahwa kita mengatakan kepada orang-orang yang kita sayangi mengenai perasaan kita itu.

Tidak ada hal yang lebih penting dalam hidup daripada Tuhan dan keluarga.

Berikan waktu Anda untuk mereka, jangan sampai terlambat untuk mengatakan* *'Nanti'*

----------


## victor

*Some Nice Quotes


IF WE CANNOT LOVE THE PERSON WHOM WE SEE,... HOW CAN WE LOVE GOD,WHOM WE CANNOT SEE ? - MOTHER THERESA  .

IF YOU WIN YOU NEED NOT EXPLAIN .......... BUT IF YOU LOSE YOU SHOULD NOT  BE THERE TO EXPLAIN - ADOLPH HITLER  

IF YOU START JUDGING PEOPLE YOU WILL BE HAVING NO TIME TO LOVE THEM - MOTHER THERESA  

I'M NOT IN COMPETITION WITH ANYBODY BUT MYSELF...... .... MY GOAL IS TO BEAT MY LAST PERFORMANCE - BILL GATES 

DON'T COMPARE YOURSELF WITH ANYONE IN THIS WORLD....... IF YOU DO SO, YOU ARE INSULTING YOURSELF - ALEN STRIKE .

NEVER EXPLAIN YOURSELF TO ANYONE...... .BECAUSE THE PERSON WHO LIKES YOU DOES NOT NEED IT.........AND THE PERSON WHO DISLIKES YOU WON'T BELIEVE IT - AUTHOR UNKNOWN 

THE DREAM IS NOT WHAT YOU SEE IN SLEEP......DREAM IS WHICH DOES NOT LET YOU SLEEP. - DR. ABDUL KALAM (Former President of the Republic of India)   

NO MAN IS RICH ENOUGH TO BUY HIS PAST - - OSCAR WILDE 

IF YOU WANT REAL PEACE,.... DON'T TALK TO YOUR FRIENDS,...TALK WITH YOUR ENEMIES - MOTHER THERESA

WINNING DOESN'T ALWAYS MEAN BEING FIRST,..... WINNING MEANS YOU'RE DOING BETTER THAN YOU'VE DONE BEFORE - BONNIE BLAIR 

EVERYONE THINKS OF CHANGING THE WORLD,...... . BUT NO ONE THINKS OF CHANGING HIMSELF . - - - LEO TOLSTOY 

I WILL NOT SAY I FAILED 1000 TIMES,...... .. I WILL SAY THAT I DISCOVERED
THERE ARE 1000 WAYS THAT CAN CAUSE FAILURE. THOMAS EDISON

NEVER BREAK FOUR THINGS IN YOUR LIFE,
a) TRUST,
b) PROMISE,
c) RELATIONSHIP and
d) HEART
BECAUSE WHEN THEY BREAK THEY DON'T MAKE NOISE BUT PAIN A LOT - CHARLES 

IN A DAY, WHEN YOU DON'T COME ACROSS ANY PROBLEMS YOU CAN BE SURE THAT YOU ARE TRAVELLING IN A WRONG PATH - SWAMI VIVEKANANDA :

THREE SENTENCES FOR GETTING SUCCESS:
A) KNOW MORE THAN OTHER
B) WORK MORE THAN OTHER
C) EXPECT LESS THAN OTHER - WILLIAM SHAKESPEAR

LOVE YOUR JOB BUT NEVER FALL IN LOVE WITH YOUR COMPANY BECAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN IT STOPS LOVING YOU -  DR. ABDUL KALAM  

IF SOMEONE FEELS THAT THEY HAD NEVER MADE A MISTAKE IN THEIR LIFE,THEN  IT MEANS THEY HAD NEVER TRIED A NEW THING IN THEIR LIFE - ALBERT EINSTEIN
*

----------


## victor

*Why Men can't be Car Models...*

*om mod kalo ini di sensor langsung delete aja yach*  ::   :P

----------


## victor

*PENYAKIT KRONIS MANUSIA


1. MENYALAHKAN ORANG LAIN
Itu penyakit P dan K, yaitu Primitif dan Kekanak-kanakan. Menyalahkan
orang lain adalah pola pikir orang primitif. Di pedalaman Afrika, kalau
ada orang yang sakit, yang dipikirkan adalah : Siapa nih yang nyantet ?
Selalu "siapa" Bukan "apa" penyebabnya. Bidang kedokteran modern selalu
mencari tahu "apa" sebabnya, bukan "siapa". Jadi kalau kita berpikir
menyalahkan orang lain, itu sama dengan sikap primitif. Pakai koteka aja
deh, nggak usah pakai dasi dan jas. Kekanak-kanakan. Kenapa ? Anak-anak
selalu nggak pernah mau disalahkan. Kalau ada piring yang jatuh," Adik
tuh yang salah", atau " mbak tuh yang salah". Anda pakai celana monyet
aja kalau bersikap begitu. Kalau kita manusia yang berakal dan dewasa
selalu akan mencari sebab terjadinya sesuatu.


2. MENYALAHKAN DIRI SENDIRI
Menyalahkan diri sendiri bahwa dirinya merasa tidak mampu. Anda pernah
mengalaminya ? Kalau anda bilang tidak pernah, berarti anda bohong. "Ah,
dia sih bisa, dia ahli, dia punya jabatan, dia berbakat dsb, Lha saya
ini apa ?, wah saya nggak bisa deh. Dia S3, lha saya SMP, wah nggak bisa
deh. Dia punya waktu banyak, saya sibuk, pasti nggak bisa deh". Penyakit
ini seperti kanker, tambah besar, besar di dalam mental diri sehingga
bisa mencapai "improper guilty feeling". Jadi walau yang salah partner,
anak buah, atau bahkan atasan, berani bilang "Saya kok yang memang
salah, tidak mampu dsb". Penyakit ini pelan-pelan bisa membunuh kita.
Merasa inferior, kita tidak punya kemampuan. Kita sering membandingkan
keberhasilan orang lain dengan kekurangan kita, sehingga keberhasilan
orang lain dianggap wajar karena mereka punya sesuatu lebih yang kita
tidak punya.


3. TIDAK PUNYA GOAL / CITA-CITA
Kita sering terpaku dengan kesibukan kerja, tetapi arahnya tidak jelas.
Sebaiknya kita selalu mempunyai target kerja dengan milestone. Buat
target jangka panjang dan jangka pendek secara tertulis. Ilustrasinya
kayak gini : Ada anjing jago lari yang sombong. Apa sih yang nggak bisa
saya kejar, kuda aja kalah sama saya. Kemudian ada kelinci
lompat-lompat, kiclik, kiclik, kiclik. Temannya bilang: "Nah tuh ada
kelinci, kejar aja". Dia kejar itu kelinci, wesss...., kelinci lari
lebih kencang, anjingnya ngotot ngejar dan kelinci lari sipat-kuping
(sampai nggak dengar / peduli apa-apa), dan akhirnya nggak terkejar,
kelinci masuk pagar. Anjing kembali lagi ke temannya dan diketawain. "Ah
lu, katanya jago lari, sama kelinci aja nggak bisa kejar. Katanya lu
paling kencang". "Lha dia goalnya untuk tetap hidup sih, survive, lha
gua goalnya untuk, fun aja sih". Kalau "GOAL" kita hanya untuk "FUN",
isi waktu aja, ya hasilnya cuma terengah-engah saja.


4. MEMPUNYAI "GOAL", TAPI NGAWUR MENCAPAINYA
Biasanya dialami oleh orang yang tidak "teachable". Goalnya salah, fokus
kita juga salah, jalannya juga salah, arahnya juga salah. Ilustrasinya
kayak gini : ada pemuda yang terobsesi dengan emas, karena pengaruh
tradisi yang mendewakan emas. Pemuda ini pergi ke pertokoan dan mengisi
karungnya dengan emas dan seenaknya ngeloyor pergi. Tentu saja ditangkap
polisi dan ditanya. Jawabnya : Pokoknya saya mau emas, saya nggak mau
lihat kiri-kanan.


5. MENGAMBIL JALAN PINTAS, SHORT CUT
Keberhasilan tidak pernah dilalui dengan jalan pintas. Jalan pintas
tidak membawa orang ke kesuksesan yang sebenarnya, real success, karena
tidak mengikuti proses. Kalau kita menghindari proses, ya nggak matang,
kalaupun matang ya dikarbit. Jadi, tidak ada tuh jalan pintas. Pemain
bulutangkis Indonesia bangun jam 5 pagi, lari keliling Senayan,
melakukan smesh 1000 kali. Itu bukan jalan pintas. Nggak ada orang yang
leha-leha tiap hari pakai sarung, terus tiba- tiba jadi juara bulu
tangkis. Nggak ada ! Kalau anda disuruh taruh uang 1 juta, dalam 3
minggu jadi 3 juta, masuk akal nggak tuh ? Nggak mungkin !. Karena hal
itu melawan kodrat.


6. MENGAMBIL JALAN TERLALU PANJANG, TERLALU SANTAI
Analoginya begini : Pesawat terbang untuk bisa take-off, harus mempunyai
kecepatan minimum. Pesawat Boeing 737, untuk dapat take- off, memerlukan
kecepatan minimum 300 km/jam. Kalau kecepatan dia cuma 50 km/jam, ya
cuma ngabis-ngabisin avtur aja, muter-muter aja. Lha kalau jalannya,
runwaynya lurus anda cuma pakai kecepatan 50 km/jam, ya nggak bisa
take-off, malah nyungsep iya. Iya kan ?


7. MENGABAIKAN HAL-HAL YANG KECIL
Dia maunya yang besar-besar, yang heboh, tapi yang kecil-kecil nggak
dikerjain. Dia lupa bahwa struktur bangunan yang besar, pasti ada
komponen yang kecilnya. Maunya yang hebat aja. Mengabaikan hal kecil aja
nggak boleh, apalagi mengabaikan orang kecil.


8. TERLALU CEPAT MENYERAH
Jangan berhenti kerja pada masa percobaan 3 bulan. Bukan mengawali
dengan yang salah yang bikin orang gagal, tetapi berhenti pada tempat
yang salah. Mengawali dengan salah bisa diperbaiki, tetapi berhenti di
tempat yang salah repot sekali.


9. BAYANG BAYANG MASA LALU
Wah puitis sekali, saya suka sekali dengan yang ini. Karena apa ? Kita
selalu penuh memori kan ? Apa yang kita lakukan, masuk memori kita,
minimal sebagai pertimbangan kita untuk langkah kita berikutnya. Apalagi
kalau kita pernah gagal, nggak berani untuk mencoba lagi. Ini bisa balik
lagi ke penyakit nomer-3. Kegagalan sebagai akibat bayang-bayang masa
lalu yang tidak terselesaikan dengan semestinya. Itu bayang-bayang
negatif. Memori kita kadang- kadang sangat membatasi kita untuk maju ke
depan. Kita kadang-kadang lupa bahwa hidup itu maju terus. "Waktu" itu
maju kan ?. Ada nggak yang punya jam yang jalannya terbalik ?? Nggak ada
kan ? Semuanya maju, hidup itu maju. Lari aja ke depan, kalaupun harus
jatuh, pasti ke depan kok. Orang yang berhasil, pasti pernah gagal. Itu
memori negatif yang menghalangi kesuksesan.


10. MENGHIPNOTIS DIRI DENGAN KESUKSESAN SEMU
Biasa disebut Pseudo Success Syndrome. Kita dihipnotis dengan itu. Kita
kalau pernah berhasil dengan sukses kecil, terus berhenti, nggak
kemana-mana lagi.Sudah puas dengan sukses kecil tersebut. Napoleon
pernah menyatakan: "Saat yang paling berbahaya datang bersama dengan
kemenangan yang besar". Itu saat yang paling berbahaya, karena orang
lengah, mabuk kemenangan. Jangan terjebak dengan goal-goal hasil yang
kecil, karena kita akan menembak sasaran yang besar, goal yang jauh.
Jangan berpuas diri, ntar jadi sombong, terus takabur. (unknown)


Hava a positive day!*

----------


## tenonx

hanya satu kata om Vic..................


LAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNJJJJJJJJJJJJUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  UUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

----------


## victor

> hanya satu kata om Vic..................
> 
> 
> LAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNJJJJJJJJJJJJUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  UUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


Sippp

----------


## victor

> hanya satu kata om Vic..................
> 
> 
> LAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNJJJJJJJJJJJJUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  UUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


Sippp

----------


## victor

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

*Dear Mr. Bill Gates,*

*Subject: Problems with my new computer*

*We have bought a computer for our home and we have found some problems, which I want to bring to your notice.  

1. There is a button 'start' but there is no 'stop' button. We request you to check this.

2. One doubt is whether any 're-scooter' is available in system? I find only 're-cycle', but I own a scooter at my home.

3. There is 'Find' button but it is not working properly. My wife lost the door key and we tried a lot trace the key with this 'find' button, but was unable to trace. Please rectify this problem.

4. My child learnt 'Microsoft word' now he wants to learn 'Microsoft sentence', so when you will provide that?

5. I bought computer, CPU, mouse and keyboard, but there is only one icon which shows 'My Computer': when you will povide the remaining items? 

6. It is surprising that windows says 'MY Pictures' but there is not even a single photo of mine. So when will you keep my photo in that

7. There is 'MICROSOFT OFFICE' what about 'MICROSOFT HOME' since I use the PC at home only.

8. You provided 'My Recent Documents'. When you will provide 'My Past Documents'?

9. You provide 'My Network Places'. For God sake please do not provide 'My Secret Places'. I do not want to let my wife know where I go after my office hours.

Regards,
VICTOR
*
*Last one to Mr. Bill Gates:
Sir, how is it that your name is Gates but you are selling WINDOWS?*

----------


## tenonx

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

> 


komputermu kayak gitu juga yach om?
saya pikir punya saya tok om

----------


## victor

*Story Topi Hitam-Putih

Cerita sedikit mengalami editing tanpa mengurangi inti dari cerita

        sebenarnya.. .



        Story Topi Hitam-Putih



        Ceritanya ada seorang anak cowok tunggal yang ditinggal mati

        ibunya pas

        ngelahirin dia.

        Sejak itu ayahnya menjadi amat sangat workaholic sekali dan nggak

        menikah lagi.



        Anak ini tumbuh tapi baik hati dan lemah lembut walaupun cuma diurus

        oleh pengasuh.



        Saat TK, sementara anak2 lain udah punya sepeda dia masih jalan

        kaki.

        Pengasuhnya memberitahukan ini ke ayahnya, "Tuan, nggak kasian

        sama den

        Bagus?

        Masa sepeda aja nggak punya... apa tuan juga nggak malu?"



        Ayahnyanya sebagai seorang yang kaya raya, memiliki sekian

        perusahaan

        maka dipanggil-lah si

        anak, ditawarin mau sepeda yang seperti apa dan merek apa.. dan

        si anak

        cuma bilang,



        "Aku nggak mau sepeda Yah, aku dibeliin topi item topi putih aja.."

        " Lho kok gitu? Ayahnya bingung. "Kenapa topi item dan putih?"

        "Nggak apa apa sih Yah. Kalo Ayah punya uang yaa..beliin itu aja."



        Mengingat mereka nggak pernah ngobrol, dan si anak juga masih TK,

        Ayahnya berpikir yang normal2 aja atas permintaan si anak

        dibeliin topi

        item topi putih, jadi nerima2 aja.

        Nggak berminat mel anjutka pembicaraan, maka tetep-lah si anak

        dibeliin

        sepeda generasi

        terbaru saat itu, yang paling canggih, plus topi item dan topi

        putih.



        Kemudian si anak masuk SD. Saat itu musim sepatu roda.

        Sekian lama sang pengasuh memperhatikan, kenapa ini anak nggak

        minta2

        dibeliin sepatu roda sama Ayahnya.



        Sore2 cuma duduk aja. Sepedanya juga ditaruh di gudang. Lagi nggak

        musim, katanya.

        Pengasuhnya mel aporkan pandangan matanya ke tuannya hingga si anak

        dipanggil lagi.



        "Nak, kamu mau dibeliin sepatu roda kayak temen2 kamu? Kok nggak

        bilang2

        Ayah. Nggak masalah kalau cuma beli sepatu roda aja...".

        Si anak kemudian menjawab



        "nggak Yah, topi item dan topi putih saya udah rusak..dibeliin lagi

        aja..nggak usah beli sepatu roda.



        Lagian lebih murah topi kan Yah?"

        Si papi geram karena anaknya ngeremehin orangtuanya sendiri,

        atau sok

        merendah?



        So, tetep si ayah beliin sepatu roda, plus topi item dan topi putih.

        Selang beberapa taun, si anak masuk SMP. Cerita sama terulang.

        Sekarang temen2nya musim roller blade. Tren baru. Sementara sore

        hari,

        dia masih setia sama sepatu rodanya. Pas Ayahnya pulang dari

        luar negri

        dan mel ihat hanya anaknya yang pake sepatu roda,



        si ayah malu banget. Gila, rumah gedong, perusahaan banyak,

        keluar negri

        terus...eeh anaknya ketinggalan jaman.



        Besoknya, di kamar anaknya udah ada sepasang roller blade baru

        dengan

        note: "Biar kamu nggak malu".



        Malemnya di ruang kerjanya ada note balesan: "Yah, kok nggak

        beliin topi

        item dan topi putih? Aku lebih suka itu."

        Weleh, si ayah pas liat note itu dongkol dan tambah bingung. Apa sih

        istimewanya topi item dan topi putih?



        Emang bisa bikin die beken atau nge-tren?



        Besoknya dan besoknya lagi si ayah berkali2 nemuin note

        itu...hingga dia

        nggak tahan dan membelikan anaknya topi item dan topi putih untuk

        kesekian kalinya. Dan benar, setelah dapet si anak nggak ninggalin

        note-note buat ayahnya lagi.



        Ketika SMA, yang jaraknya lumayan jauh, si anak masih ber-bis ria,

        sedangkan temen2nya sudah ada yang bawa motor dan mobil ke

        sekolahan.



        Suatu hari Ayahnya ada di rumah, si anak pulang dianterin

        temennya yang

        ditebengin.

        sang Ayah malu banget.. Masa cuma untuk anak satu nggak bisa beliin

        mobil?

        Maka ditawarin anaknya untuk membeli mobil. Si anak nolak dengan

        alasan

        mobil kurang praktis, lagian pengen topi item topi putih aja.



        Si ayah nggak terima penolakan. Karna anaknya udah gede,

        akhirnya mereka

        berunding.

        Hingga tercetus keputusan si anak dibeliin motor plus topi item

        dan topi

        putih tentunya.

        Dan si Ayah kesel ... sudah beberapa tahun dia beberapa kali minta

        dibeliin dua macem topi itu tanpa tau kenapa.



        Tapi si anak sedikitpun tidak ada keinginan dan kemauan untuk

        memberi

        tahu alasannya.



        Hingga tibalah masa kuliah. Karna seneng dan bangga masuk PTN,

        si anak

        dihadiahkan sebuah mobil. Namun sampe beberapa bulan si anak

        masih naek

        motornya aja.



        Kuliah, pacaran, naek motor aja. Pacarnya juga bingung, kan dia

        punya

        mobil?



        Jika ditanya pacarnya, selalu dijawab, abis ayah nggak beliin

        topi item

        topi putih. Nggak ngerti anak sendiri sih!



        So, pas makan malem bersama, si pacar bilang sama si Ayah,

        kenapa si om

        nggak beliin topi item topi putih.

        Si Ayah sebenernya sensitif sama para topi itu... huh...sampe

        pacar anak

        sendiri nyuruh2, akhirnya dia tanya balik sipacar kenapa bertanya

        seperti itu.



        Si pacar bilang kalo mobilnya nggak akan dipake selama nggak dikasih

        topi itu juga.



        Si Ayah bingung, di kamar anaknya udah segitu banyak topi item topi

        putih.

        Buat apa sih, pikirnya. Tapi demi gengsi maka besoknya topi item

        topi

        putih tersedia buat anaknya.



        Suatu hari anaknya ke Puncak bawa mobil, sama pacarnya. Namanya anak

        muda, pas lagi di jalan, sipacar nyium dia dan dia jadi

        grogi dan mengalami kecelakaan!! !

        Segera setelah di bawa ke rumah sakit, si Ayah ditelpon oleh

        pihak rumah

        sakit.

        kecelakaannya parah. Mereka berdua tidak menggunakan seatbelt, sang

        cewek mati seketika dan anaknya sudah sekarat.



        Si ayah datang ke dan bertanya ke dokter yang menangani anaknya



        "gimana dok, anak saya?"

        Dokter (dengan empati penuh duka cita) menjawab pertanyaan si Ayah.



        "Maaf pak, kami tidak dapat berbuat banyak.. sepertinya memang sudah

        waktunya... sebaiknya

        bapak manfaatkan waktu yang ada..."

        Perlahan si Ayah masuk menjumpai anaknya.



        "Ayah, maafin saya..nggak hati2 bawa mobilnya.." si anak juga nangis

        karna pacarnya nggak tertolong.



        Si Ayah nenangin dia... dan terjadilah keakraban mereka untuk

        beberapa

        saat. Hingga si Ayah beranggapan ini saat terakhir.



        Dia inget dan penasaran tentang kenapa si anak selama ini selalu

        minta

        topi item topi putih.

        "Nak, maafin ayah yang selama ini yang selalu sibuk..kamu jadi

        kesepian...maafin ayah, nak. tidak sempet menjadi orang tua yang

        baik."

        Anaknya menjawab,"nggak apa-apa Yah, saya ngerti kok..."



        "Cuma sempet kesal aja kalo papi punya uang lebih malah beliin yang

        macem2....saya Cuma minta topi item dan topi putih aja kan ?"



        Si Ayah merasa inilah saat yang tepat untuk bertanya kenapa anaknya

        selalu meminta topi hitam dan topi putih,



        "KENAPA SIH KAMU SELALU MINTA TOPI ITEM TOPI PUTIH... ADA APA DENGAN

        TOPI2 ITU?"



        Si anak jawab dengan terpatah2 dan dengan susah payah mencoba

        menjawab



        "sebab...saya. .. "

        *hep*

        Kepalanya rebah dan nafasnya hilang. Si anak sudah meninggal sebelum

        memberi tahu alasan kenapa dia selalu menginginkan topi hitam

        dan topi

        putih.



        ************ *



        Ingin tahu kenapa si anak selalu menginginkan topi hitam dan topi

        putih...????



        Nah, si Ayah aja yang udah hidup bareng anaknya aja ga

        tau...apalagi aku

        yang cuma nyeritain ulang?



        GIMANA?!! Kesel ga?!



        Tabokin aja yang pertama kali cerita, tapi maapin yang "forward"-in

        karena aku juga korban, nih!



        Nggak enak lho jadi korban sendirian... carilah korban2

        selanjutnyaa!

        !!!...heheheh





        Piss ah....*

----------


## tenonx

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## edwin

::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

kenaaa deh...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Tiny

Thanks om Vic, thread yang sangat berguna   ::

----------


## victor

> Thanks om Vic, thread yang sangat berguna


your welcome om, 

thanks udah baca, anda mau membaca juga sangat berguna bagi saya

----------


## victor

*Kado Ini Tidak Dijual Di Toko 

 Aneka kado ini tidak dijual di toko.Anda bisa
 menghadiahkannya setiap saat dan
tak perlu membeli! Meski begitu, delapan ( macam kado ini adalah hadiah
terindah dan tak ternilai bagi orang-orang yang Anda sayangi.   

KEHADIRAN 

 Kehadiran orang yang dikasihi rasanya adalah kado yg tak ternilai harganya.
Memang kita bisa juga hadir dihadapannya lewat surat , telepon, foto atau faks.
Namun dengan berada di sampingnya, Anda dan dia dapat berbagi perasaan,
perhatian dan kasih sayang secara lebih utuh dan intensif. Dengan demikian,
kualitas kehadiran juga penting. Jadikan kehadiran Anda sebagai pembawa
kebahagiaan. 

 MENDENGAR 

 Sedikit orang yang mampu memberikan kado ini. Sebab, kebanyakan orang lebih
suka didengarkan, ketimbang mendengarkan, sudah lama
 diketahui bahwa
keharmonisan hubungan antar manusia amat ditentukan oleh kesediaan saling
mendengarkan. Berikan kado ini untuknya. Dengan mencurahkan perhatian pada
segala ucapannya,
 secara tak langsung kita juga telah menumbuhkan kesabaran dan
kerendahan hati. Untuk bisa mendengar dengan baik, pastikan Anda dalam keadaan
betul-betul relaks dan bisa menangkap utuh apa yang disampaikan. Tatap wajahnya.
Tidak perlu menyela, mengkritik,apalagi menghakimi. Biarkan ia menuntaskannya,
ini memudahkan Anda memberikan tanggapan yang tepat setelah itu. Tidak harus
berupa diskusi atau penilaian. Sekedar ucapan terima kasihpun akan terdengar
manis baginya. 

 DIAM 

 Seperti kata-kata, didalam diam juga ada kekuatan. Diam bisa dipakai untuk
menghukum, mengusir, atau membingungkan orang. Tapi lebih dari segalanya, Diam
juga bisa menunjukkan kecintaan kita pada seseorang karena memberinya
"ruang". Terlebih jika
 sehari-hari kita sudah terbiasa gemar
menasihati, mengatur, mengkritik bahkan mengomel. 

KEBEBASAN 

 Mencintai seseorang bukan berarti memberi kita hak penuh untuk memiliki
 atau
mengatur kehidupan orang bersangkutan. Bisakah kita mengaku mencintai seseorang
jika kita selalu mengekangnya? Memberi kebebasan adalah salah satu perwujudan
cinta. Makna kebebasan bukanlah "Kau bebas berbuat semaumu". Lebih
dalam dari itu, memberi kebebasan adalah memberinya kepercayaan penuh untuk
bertanggung jawab atas segala hal yang ia putuskan atau lakukan. 

 KEINDAHAN 

 Siapa yang tak bahagia, jika orang yang disayangi tiba-tiba tampil lebih
ganteng atau cantik? Tampil indah dan rupawan juga merupakan kado lho. Bahkan
tak salah jika Anda mengkadokannya tiap hari! Selain keindahan penampilan
pribadi, Anda pun bisa menghadiahkan keindahan suasana di rumah. Vas dan bunga
segar cantik di ruang keluarga atau meja
 makan yg tertata indah, misalnya. 

 TANGGAPAN POSITIF 

 Tanpa sadar, sering kita memberikan penilaian negatif terhadap pikiran, sikap
atau tindakan orang yg kita sayangi.
 Seolah-olah tidak ada yang benar dari
dirinya dan kebenaran mutlak hanya pada kita. Kali ini, coba hadiahkan tanggapan
positif. Nyatakan dengan jelas dan tulus. Cobalah ingat, berapa kali dalam
seminggu terakhir anda mengucapkan terima kasih atas segala hal yang
dilakukannya demi Anda. Ingat-ingat pula, pernahkah Anda memujinya. Kedua hal
itu, ucapan terima kasih dan pujian (dan juga permintaan maaf) adalah kado indah
yang sering terlupakan. 

KESEDIAAN MENGALAH 

 Tidak semua masalah layak menjadi bahan pertengkaran. Apalagi sampai menjadi
cekcok yang hebat. Semestinya Anda pertimbangkan, apa iya sebuah hubungan cinta
dikorbankan jadi berantakan hanya gara-gara persoalan itu? Bila Anda memikirkan
hal ini, berarti Anda siap
 memberikan kado "kesediaan mengalah".
Okelah, Anda mungkin kesal atau marah karena dia telat datang memenuhi janji.
Tapi kalau kejadiannya baru sekali itu, kenapa musti jadi pemicu
 pertengkaran yg
berlarut- larut? Kesediaan untuk mengalah juga dapat melunturkan sakit hati dan
mengajak kita menyadari bahwa tidak ada manusia yg sempurna
 di dunia ini. 

 SENYUMAN 
 Percaya atau tidak, kekuatan senyuman amat luar biasa. Senyuman, terlebih yg
diberikan dengan tulus, bisa menjadi pencair hubungan yg beku, pemberi semangat
dalam keputusasaan, pencerah suasana muram, bahkan obat penenang jiwa yang
resah. Senyuman juga merupakan syarat untuk membuka diri dengan dunia
sekeliiling kita. Kapan terakhir kali anda menghadiahkan senyuman manis pada
orang yg dikasihi?*

----------


## tenonx

> kenaaa deh...


wow pappppppiiiiiiiiii ada co gaaannnnnnnn.......... minta kenalin doooooonnnnkkkkkkkk

----------


## William Pantoni

Mantaap nih om Victor...  ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> kenaaa deh...     
> 
> 
> 
> wow pappppppiiiiiiiiii ada co gaaannnnnnnn.......... minta kenalin doooooonnnnkkkkkkkk


ssssssssssstttttttttttt........... itu bukan gw om
itu host nya acara 'kena deh'

----------


## victor

Dear All,

Boleh sharing ?

Berdasarkan pengalaman pribadi
(hehehe...) memiliki pasangan
(pacar or tunangan) dengan menikah itu
bisa berbedaa banget

Saya termasuk orang yang cepet banget
punya pasangan.

Dan masa pacaran yang pertama itu
nyaris 10 tahun dari SMP sampai
kuliah (hihihi). Tapi gak tau kenapa,
dari awal saya udah merasa bahwa
pacar yang ini bukan calon suami yang
akan mendampingi saya sesisa
umur saya.
Padahal dia tuh orangnya baiiiiiiik
banget.
sabaaaaar bangeeeet.
ngertiiii iiiiiiiin banget
dan banyak hal-hal baiiiiiiiik banget
yang dia miliki.
Hanya saja sejalan dengan perkembangan
umur
perkembangan minat perkembangan lain-
lain saya merasa bahwa dia tidak
akan mampu mendampingi saya yang maunya
banyaaaaaaaaak banget.
Jadinya kita pun putus baik-baik dengan
perencanaan tanpa rame-rame
(walaupun akhirnya seluruh keluarga
geger abis)
dan membutuhkan waktu hampir 2 tahun
untuk menyelesaikan banyak hal.

Kemudian saya kenal dengan suami saya
sekarang ini.
Masa pacaran juga lamaaaa banget...
sekitar 3 or 4 tahun gitu...
pokoknya udah bikin semua ilfil...
bosen... dan cape nanya ...
(tapi aku keukeuh sukeukeuh... tidak
tergoda untuk menanggapi). ..
Calon mertua juga udah cape nanya, cape
mengancam...
cape ngeliat kita gak jelas
juntrungannya. ..
Teman-teman, sodara, calon gebetan (
belum sempet nggebet siiih...)
sudah berdebar-debar menunggu...
jalan terus apa bubar.
Sampai akhirnya... tiba- tiba saya mau
aja diajakin
married...

Begitulah... begitu married...
astaga... kemana itu yang namanya
pacaran tahun-tahunan. ..
Yang namanya pacar sama suami itu beda
banget...
(hehehe. ...maaf para suami !).

Mungkin dia juga mikir... pacar sama
isteri juga bedaaaaa banget.
Padahal.. rasanya waktu pacaran itu
semua stok sifat buruk
udah keluar semua...
(iyalah.. pacaran segitu lama...rumah
juga gak
jauh-jauh amat..masih satu
lingkungan.. .hikksss. ..).

Tapi ternyata ada modifikasi sifat...
ada kebutuhan baru yang nggak kepikiran
sebelumnya.
Contoh paling sederhana...
jaman pacaran sih kita (cewek) seneng
aja membuatkan minuman buat sang pacar.
Giliran married...duuuh. ..bangun tidur
diminta bikinkan coklat susu sementara
kita juga masih nguanttuuuukkkk. ..(tau
aja kan manten baru...)...
rasanya darah udah naik ke kepala...
Trus... karena belum punya pembokat
(walaupun udah misah rumah sama
mertua)...
kita kan harus cuci pakaian sendiri.
Tuuhh si Tuan besar enak aja ngelempar
celana sama
bajunya ke pojokan kamar...
Duaaaar.. apa gak kepala mo meledak
rasanya ?
Biasa kan kamar cewek tuh rapi dan
teratur..
tiba- tiba jadi kayak kapal pecah !

Masih ada lagi dosanya... kalo mencet
odol... pasti dari tengah... dan
gak pernah ditutup lagi !!!!
( ...setelah saya baca di banyak
artikel
mengenai pria...ternyata urusan mencet
odol ini memang sudah menjadi
bagian perilakunya. ..hahaha...) ......

kalo nonton tv kerjanya mainin
remote control sampe kita senewen
ngeliatnya.. .
kalo udah berkutat
sama hobinya kita ditinggalin begitu
saja...

Hal-hal kecil itu...dan kadang ada hal
besar juga... memang menjadi
agenda dan kurikulum perkawinan.

Lima tahun pertama... urusannya masih
perang antar suku...
(silang pendapat, pertandingan egoisme,
mencari
jati diri sebagai isteri dan suami)...

Lima tahun kedua...urusannya udah mulai
ke visi dan misi mengenai
pendidikan anak...

Lima tahun ke tiga...urusannya udah ke
pengembangan karier dan
rumahtangga. . (udah mulai numpuk-
numpuk kekayaan...hehehe. ..)...

Lima tahun ke empat urusannya udah masa
depan anak...mo kemana niih
anak kita...jadi udah kembali ke siklus
hidup kita yang awal lagi...



Kenapa perkawinan bisa bertahan ?
Jawabnya sederhana : karena KOMITMEN !!

Kita berkomitmen untuk hidup bersama
dengan orang yang sangat berbeda
dengan kita.
Kita berkomitmen untuk mengisi segi-
segi yang kurang dari pasangan
kita.

Sama seperti kita juga menerima dia
untuk mengisi kekurangan kita.
Justru semakin banyak kekurangan
pasangan kita,
maka semakin berguna hidup kita.
Dan semakin banyak kekurangan kita,
semakin banyak kita
menerima dari pasangan kita.

Kekurangan itu tidak semakin berkurang
dengan bergulirnya waktu...tapi terus
bertambah.
Dan kita pun akan semakin banyak
harus mengisi kekurangan pasangan kita,
sementara kita juga semakin banyak
menerima dari pasangan kita.

Kalau kita sudah malas berkomitmen,
maka perkawinan sudah diambang
pembubaran. Tidak perlu menunggu orang
kedua atau ketiga.
Semua itu ada dari dalam diri kita
sendiri.

Jadi begitulah...
Kalo memang belum siap berkomitmen. ..
biar pun pacaran 10 tahun...
20 tahun... seyogyanya nggak usah
married.
Biar aja orang lain yang cape komentar .
Toh yang akan menjalankan hidup
berkeluarga nanti adalah
kita berdua... dan kelak anak-anak kita
juga.
Memang ada yang bilang, ngapain pacaran
lama-lama...
kalau sudah ada yang mau ya langsung
saja.
Itu juga oke... bagaimana kita mampunya
aja berkomitmen.

Ada yang bilang, perkawinan itu seperti
main judi.
Tapi judi kan seperti tebak-tebakan.
Untung-untungan.
Padahal perkawinan bisa dipelajari.
Saya bilang, perkawinan itu seperti
sekolah tanpa akhir...
tanpa ijazah...
Tiap hari kita belajar, tiap hari kita
ujian..
dan uji ketahanannya harus seumur
hidup.

Satu hal... tidak ada perkawinan yang
ideal !
Setiap pasangan memiliki pola sendiri.
Jadi kita sendirilah yang
membuat perkawinan itu mau ideal apa
tidak.
Jadi jangan mencontek perkawinan orang
lain...
karena kita bukan menikah dengan salah
satu pasangan yang ideal itu...
dan kita pun bukan pasangan ideal dari
orang yang ideal di luar sana .

Yang cocok untuk orang lain, belum
tentu ideal untuk kita.
Yang cocok untuk kita, belum tentu
ideal buat orang lain.

Buat yang sudah married...
mohon maaf kalau tidak sesuai dengan
pakemnya.

Untuk yang belum married... go ahead...
hidup ini punyamu sendiri kok...
Memilih menikah sekarang atau besok,
adalah pilihan hidup masa depan..
Kalau mau belajar coba-coba ya
monggo...ntar yang sengsara
kan diri sendiri.

----------


## victor

> Mantaap nih om Victor...


thx om will

----------


## victor

::  COCOK

----------


## tenonx

NEXTTTTTTT

Pasien selanjutnyaaaaaaa.................
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

> NEXTTTTTTT
> 
> Pasien selanjutnyaaaaaaa.................


Beginilah suasan ruang tunggu RSJ Magelang

----------


## tenonx

ini isinya pasien semua..... dokternya blon dateng ya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

*Belajar Mencintai Orang Yang Tidak Sempurna Dengan Cara Yang Sempurna


Ketika kita berada di tempat pada saat yang tepat, Itulah kesempatan.

Ketika kita bertemu dengan seseorang yang membuatmu tertarik,
Itu bukan pilihan, itu kesempatan.

Bertemu dalam suatu peristiwa bukanlah pilihan,
Itupun adaah kesempatan.

Bila kita memutuskan untuk mencintai orang tersebut,
Bahkan dengan segala kekurangannya,
Itu bukan kesempatan, itu adalah pilihan.

Ketika kita memilih bersama dengan seseorang walaupun apapun yang terjadi,
Itu adalah pilihan.

Bahkan ketika kita menyadari bahwa masih banyak orang lain
Yang lebih menarik, lebih pandai, lebih kaya daripada pasanganmu
Dan tetap memilih untuk mencintainya,
Itulah pilihan.

Perasaan cinta, simpatik, tertarik,
Datang bagai kesempatan pada kita.
Tetapi cinta sejati yang abadi adalah pilihan.
Pilihan yang kita lakukan.

Berbicara tentang pasangan jiwa,
Ada suatu kutipan dari film yang mungkin sangat tepat :
Nasib membawa kita bersama, tetapi tetap bergantung pada kita bagaimana membuat semuanya berhasil

Pasangan jiwa bisa benar-benar ada.
Dan bahkan sangat mungkin ada seseorang
Yang diciptakan hanya untukmu.

Tetapi tetap berpulang padamu
Untuk melakukan pilihan apakah engkau ingin
Melakukan sesuatu untuk mendapatkannya, atau tidak

Kita mungkin kebetulan bertemu pasangan jiwa kita,
Tetapi mencintai dan tetap bersama pasangan jiwa kita,
Adalah pilihan yang harus kita lakukan.

Kita ada di dunia bukan untuk mencari seseorang yang sempurna untuk dicintai
TETAPI untuk belajar mencintai orang yang tidak sempurna dengan cara yang sempurna*

----------


## victor

Hukum Pygmalion - Hukum Berpikir Positif

Pygmalion adalah seorang pemuda yang berbakat seni memahat. Ia sungguh
piawai dalam memahat patung. Karya ukiran tangannya sungguh bagus.Tetapi
bukan kecakapannya itu menjadikan ia dikenal dan disenangi teman dan
tetangganya.

Pygmalion dikenal sebagai orang yang suka berpikiran positif. Ia
memandang
segala sesuatu dari sudut yang baik.

* Apabila lapangan di tengah kota becek, orang-orang mengomel. Tetapi
Pygmalion berkata, "Untunglah, lapangan yang lain tidak sebecek ini."

* Ketika ada seorang pembeli patung ngotot menawar-nawar harga,
kawan-kawan
Pygmalion berbisik, "Kikir betul orang itu."

* Tetapi Pygmalion berkata, "Mungkin orang itu perlu mengeluarkan uang
untuk
urusan lain yang lebih perlu".

* Ketika anak-anak mencuri apel dikebunnya, Pygmalion tidak mengumpat.
Ia
malah merasa iba, "Kasihan, anak-anak itu kurang mendapat pendidikan dan
makanan yang cukup di rumahnya."

Itulah pola pandang Pygmalion. Ia tidak melihat suatu keadaan dari segi
buruk, melainkan justru dari segi baik. Ia tidak pernah berpikir buruk
tentang orang lain; sebaliknya, ia mencoba membayangkan hal-hal baik
dibalik
perbuatan buruk orang lain.

Pada suatu hari Pygmalion mengukir sebuah patung wanita dari kayu yang
sangat halus. Patung itu berukuran manusia sungguhan. Ketika sudah
rampung,
patung itu tampak seperti manusia betul. Wajah patung itu tersenyum
manis
menawan, tubuhnya elok menarik.

Kawan-kawan Pygmalion berkata, "Ah,sebagus- bagusnya patung, itu cuma
patung,
bukan isterimu."

Tetapi Pygmalion memperlakukan patung itu sebagai manusia betul.
Berkali-kali patung itu ditatapnya dan dielusnya.

Para dewa yang ada di Gunung Olympus memperhatikan dan menghargai sikap
Pygmalion, lalu mereka memutuskan untuk memberi anugerah kepada
Pygmalion,
yaitu mengubah patung itu menjadi manusia betul. Begitulah, Pygmalion
hidup
berbahagia dengan isterinya itu yang konon adalah wanita tercantik di
seluruh negeri Yunani.

Nama Pygmalion dikenang hingga kini untuk mengambarkan dampak pola
berpikir
yang positif. Kalau kita berpikir positif tentang suatu keadaan atau
seseorang, seringkali hasilnya betul-betul menjadi positif.

Misalnya,

* Jika kita bersikap ramah terhadap seseorang, maka orang itupun akan
menjadi ramah terhadap kita.

* Jika kita memperlakukan anak kita sebagai anak yang cerdas, akhirnya
dia
betul-betul menjadi cerdas.

* Jika kita yakin bahwa upaya kita akan berhasil, besar sekali
kemungkinan
upaya dapat merupakan separuh keberhasilan.

Dampak pola berpikir positif itu disebut dampak Pygmalion.

Pikiran kita memang seringkali mempunyai dampak fulfilling prophecy atau
ramalan tergenapi, baik positif maupun negatif.

Kalau kita menganggap tetangga kita judes sehingga kita tidak mau
bergaul
dengan dia, maka akhirnya dia betul-betul menjadi judes.

* Kalau kita mencurigai dan menganggap anak kita tidak jujur, akhirnya
ia
betul-betul menjadi tidak jujur.

* Kalau kita sudah putus asa dan merasa tidak sanggup pada awal suatu
usaha,
besar sekali kemungkinannya kita betul-betul akan gagal.

Pola pikir Pygmalion adalah berpikir, menduga dan berharap hanya yang
baik
tentang suatu keadaan atau seseorang. Bayangkan, bagaimana besar
dampaknya
bila kita berpola pikir positif seperti itu. Kita tidak akan
berprasangka
buruk tentang orang lain.

Kita tidak menggunjingkan desas-desus yang jelek tentang orang lain.
Kita
tidak menduga-duga yang jahat tentang orang lain.

Kalau kita berpikir buruk tentang orang lain, selalu ada saja bahan
untuk
menduga hal-hal yang buruk. Jika ada seorang kawan memberi hadiah kepada
kita, jelas itu adalah perbuatan baik. Tetapi jika kita berpikir
buruk,kita
akan menjadi curiga, "Barangkali ia sedang mencoba membujuk," atau
kita
mengomel, "Ah, hadiahnya cuma barang murah." Yang rugi dari pola
pikir
seperti itu adalah diri kita sendiri.Kita menjadi mudah curiga. Kita
menjadi
tidak bahagia.

Sebaliknya, kalau kita berpikir positif, kita akan menikmati hadiah itu
dengan rasa gembira dan syukur, "Ia begitu murah hati. Walaupun ia
sibuk, ia
ingat untuk memberi kepada kita."

Warna hidup memang tergantung dari warna kaca mata yang kita pakai.

* Kalau kita memakai kaca mata kelabu, segala sesuatu akan tampak
kelabu.
Hidup menjadi kelabu dan suram. Tetapi kalau kita memakai kaca mata yang
terang, segala sesuatu akan tampak cerah. Kaca mata yang berprasangka
atau
benci akan menjadikan hidup kita penuh rasa curiga dan dendam. Tetapi
kaca
mata yang damai akan menjadikan hidup kita damai.

Hidup akan menjadi baik kalau kita memandangnya dari segi yang baik.
Berpikir baik tentang diri sendiri. Berpikir baik tentang orang lain.
Berpikir baik tentang keadaan. Berpikir baik tentang Tuhan.

Dampak berpikir baik seperti itu akan kita rasakan. Keluarga menjadi
hangat.
Kawan menjadi bisa dipercaya. Tetangga menjadi akrab. Pekerjaan menjadi
menyenangkan. Dunia menjadi ramah. Hidup menjadi indah. Seperti
Pygmalion,
begitulah.

----------


## William Pantoni

.....................................

----------


## victor

*EIGHT LIES OF A MOTHER
Inspiring one


~EIGHT LIES OF A MOTHER~

1.The story began when I was a child;
I was born as a son of a poor family.
Even for eating, we often got lack of food.
Whenever the time for eating, mother often gave me her portion of rice.
While she was removing her rice into my bowl,
she would say "Eat this rice, son. I'm not hungry".
That was Mother's First Lie


2.When I was getting to grow up,
the persevering mother gave her spare time for fishing in a river near our house,
she hoped that from the fishes she got,
she could gave me a little bit nutritious food for my growth.
After fishing, she would cook the fishes to be a fresh fish soup,
which raised my appetite. While I was eating the soup,
mother would sit beside me and eat the rest meat of fish,
which was still on the bone of the fish I ate.
My heart was touched when I saw it.
I then used my chopstick and gave the other fish to her.
But she immediately refused it and said "Eat this fish, son.
I don't really like fish."
That was Mother's Second Lie.

3.Then, when I was in Junior High School,
to fund my study,
mother went to an economic enterprise to bring some used-matches boxes that would be stuck in.
It gave her some money for covering our needs.
As the winter came,
I woke up from my sleep and looked at my mother who was still awoke,
supported by a little candlelight and within her perseverance she continued
the work of sticking some used-matches box.
I said, "Mother, go to sleep, it's late,
tomorrow morning you still have to go for work.
" Mother smiled and said "Go to sleep,
dear. I'm not tired."
That was Mother's Third Lie.

4.At the time of final term,
mother asked for a leave from her work in order to accompany me.
While the daytime was coming and the heat of the sun was starting to shine,
the strong and persevering mother
waited for me under the heat of the sun's shine for several hours.
As the bell rang, which indicated that the final exam had finished,
mother immediately welcomed me and poured me a glass of tea
that she had prepared before in a cold bottle.
The very thick tea was not as thick as my mother's love,
which was much thicker. Seeing my mother covering with perspiration,
I at once gave her my glass and asked her to drink too.
Mother said "Drink, son. I'm not thirsty!".
That was Mother's Fourth Lie.

5.After the death of my father because of illness,
my poor mother had to play her role as a single parent.
By held on her former job, she had to fund our needs alone.
Our family's life was more complicated. No days without sufferance.
Seeing our family's condition that was getting worse,
there was a nice uncle who lived near my house came to help us,
either in a big problem and a small problem.
Our other neighbors who lived next to us saw that our family's life was so unfortunate,
they often advised my mother to marry again. But mother,
who was stubborn, didn't care to their advice,
she said "I don't need love."
That was Mother's Fifth Lie.

6.After I had finished my study and then got a job,
it was the time for my old mother to retire.
But she didn't want to; she was sincere to go to the marketplace every morning,
just to sell some vegetable for fulfilling her needs.
I, who worked in the other city, often sent her some money to help her in fulfilling her needs,
but she was stubborn for not accepting the money.
She even sent the money back to me.
She said "I have enough money."
That was Mother's Sixth Lie.

7.After graduated from Bachelor Degree,
I then continued my study to Master Degree.
I took the degree, which was funded by a company through a scholarship program,
from a famous University in America .
I finally worked in the company. Within a quite high salary,
I intended to take my mother to enjoy her life in America .
But my lovely mother didn't want to bother her son,
she said to me "I'm not used to."
That was Mother's Seventh Lie.

8.After entering her old age,
mother got a flank cancer and had to be hospitalized.
I, who lived in miles away and across the ocean,
directly went home to visit my dearest mother.
She lied down in weakness on her bed after having an operation.
Mother, who looked so old, was staring at me in deep yearn.
She tried to spread her smile on her face;
even it looked so stiff because of the disease she held out.
It was clear enough to see how the disease broke my mother's body,
thus she looked so weak and thin.
I stared at my mother within tears flowing on my face.
My heart was hurt, so hurt, seeing my mother on that condition.
But mother, with her strength, said "Don't cry, my dear.
I'm not in pain."
That was Mother's Eight Lie.


After saying her eighth lie, She closed her eyes forever!*
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Dear All,
> 
> Boleh sharing ?
> 
> Saya termasuk orang yang cepet banget punya pasangan.
> 
> Dan masa pacaran yang pertama itu nyaris 10 tahun dari SMP sampai kuliah (hihihi). Tapi gak tau kenapa, dari awal saya udah merasa bahwa pacar yang ini bukan calon suami yang akan mendampingi saya sesisa umur saya.


Boleh donk sharin om victor ... wuah hebat yah cepat menemukan pasangannya

saya terharu baca cerita om vic ... jadi sama suami yang sekarang sudah cocok yah?
Jadi, om victor bener-bener istri yang baik yah sabar juga pas suaminya lempar baju ke pojokan kamar mandi dan mencet odol dari tengah ... hebat ... selamat hidup langgeng dengan suami yang ini, Om Victor

 ::

----------


## Tiny

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> Boleh sharing ?
> 
> Saya termasuk orang yang cepet banget punya pasangan.
> 
> Dan masa pacaran yang pertama itu nyaris 10 tahun dari SMP sampai kuliah (hihihi). Tapi gak tau kenapa, dari awal saya udah merasa bahwa pacar yang ini bukan calon suami yang akan mendampingi saya sesisa umur saya.
> ...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Tiny

keep posting ya om Vic...
selalu saja ada yang menginspirasi dari thread ini   ::

----------


## victor

ssssssssssssssssssttttttttttttttttttt.............  .....................
just copy n paste
tpi
biasanya di rasakan pasangan baru yg baru married
semoga jadi pencerahan om dodo, ini cuma contoh aja.

that's i get email from my friend

----------


## limjohan

::

----------


## asfenv

Beneran juga gak apa apa Om Vict,...ha..ha..ha..ha....  ::   ::

----------


## cheung

ORANG BODOH VS ORANG PINTAR


Orang bodoh sulit dapat kerja, akhirnyaberbisnis...
Agar bisnisnya berhasil, tentu dia harus rekrut orang pintar.
Walhasil boss-nya orang pintar adalah orang bodoh.

Orang bodoh sering melakukan kesalahan, maka dia rekrut orang pintar yang tidak pernah salah untuk memperbaiki yang salah.
Walhasil orang bodoh memerintahkan orang pintar untuk keperluan orang bodoh.

Orang pintar belajar untuk mendapatkan ijazah untuk selanjutnya
mencari kerja. Orang bodoh berpikir secepatnya mendapatkan uang untuk membayari proposal yang diajukan orang pintar.

Orang bodoh tidak bisa membuat teks pidato, maka dia menyuruh orang pintar untuk membuatnya.

Orang bodoh kayaknya susah untuk lulus sekolah hukum (SH).
oleh karena itu orang bodoh memerintahkan orang pintar untuk membuat undang-undangnya orang bodoh.

Orang bodoh biasanya jago cuap-cuap jual omongan, sementara itu orang pintar percaya.
Tapi selanjutnya orang pintar menyesal karena telah mempercayai orang bodoh.
Tapi toh saat itu orang bodoh sudah ada di atas.

Orang bodoh berpikir pendek untuk memutuskan sesuatu yang dipikirkan panjang-panjang oleh orang pintar. Walhasil orang orang pintar menjadi
staf-nya orang bodoh.

Saat bisnis orang bodoh mengalami kelesuan,
dia PHK orang-orang pintar yang berkerja.
Tapi orang-orang pintar DEMO. Walhasil orang-orang pintar ' meratap-ratap ' kepada orang bodoh agar tetap diberikan pekerjaan.

Tapi saat bisnis orang bodoh maju, orang pinter akan menghabiskan waktu untuk bekerja keras dengan hati senang, sementara orang bodoh menghabiskan waktu untuk bersenang-senang dengan keluarganya.

Mata orang bodoh selalu mencari apa yang bisa di jadikan duit.
Mata orang pintar selalu mencari kolom lowongan perkerjaan....

Bill gate (Microsoft), Dell, Hendri (Ford), Thomas Alfa Edison, Tommy Suharto, Liem Siu Liong (BCA group). Adalah contoh orang-orang yang tidak pernah dapat S1), tapi kemudian menjadi kaya.
Ribuan orang-orang pintar bekerja untuk mereka.
Dan puluhan ribu jiwa keluarga orang pintar bergantung pada orang bodoh.

PERTANYAAN :
Mendingan jadi orang pinter atau orang bodoh??
Pinteran mana antara orang pinter atau orang bodoh ???
Mana yang lebih mulia antara orang pinter atau orang bodoh??
Mana yang lebih susah, orang pinter atau orang bodoh??


KESIMPULAN :
Jangan lama-lama jadi orang pinter,
lama-lama tidak sadar bahwa dirinya telah dibodohi oleh orang bodoh.

Jadilah orang bodoh yang pinter dari pada jadi orang pinter yang bodoh.
Kata kunci nya adalah ' resiko ' dan ' berusaha ' ,
karena orang bodoh perpikir pendek maka dia bilang resikonya kecil, 
selanjutnya dia berusaha agar resiko betul-betul kecil.
Orang pinter berpikir panjang maka dia bilang resikonya besar untuk selanjutnya dia tidak akan berusaha mengambil resiko tersebut.
Dan mengabdi pada orang bodoh...

Diamanakah posisi anda saat ini...
Berhentilah meratapi keadaan anda yang sekarang...

Ini hanya sebuah Refleksi dari semua Retorika dan Dinamika kehidupan.
Semua Pilihan dan Keputusan ada ditangan anda untuk merubahnya, Lalu perhatikan apa yang terjadi....

----------


## William Pantoni

.............

----------


## Tiny

> ORANG BODOH VS ORANG PINTAR
> Dimanakah posisi anda saat ini...
> ....


orang bodoh berlagak pintar yang sedang merintis jalan menjadi orang bodoh sepenuhnya   :: 

thx anyway buat analogi yang baik tentang orang bodoh vs orang pintar   ::

----------


## victor

*Rantai Kebaikan
Pada suatu hari seorang pria melihat seorang wanita lanjut usia sedang
berdiri kebingungan di pinggir jalan. Meskipun hari agak gelap, pria itu
dapat melihat bahwa sang nyonya sedang membutuhkan pertolongan. Maka
pria itu menghentikan mobilnya di depan mobil Benz wanita itu dan keluar
menghampirinya. Mobil Pontiac-nya masih menyala ketika pria itu
mendekati sang nyonya.

Meskipun pria itu tersenyum, wanita itu masih ketakutan. Tak ada
seorangpun berhenti menolongnya selama beberapa jam ini. Apakah pria ini
akan melukainya? Pria itu kelihatan tak baik. Ia kelihatan miskin dan
kelaparan.

Sang pria dapat melihat bahwa wanita itu ketakutan, sementara berdiri di
sana kedinginan. Ia mengetahui bagaimana perasaan wanita itu. Ketakutan
itu membuat sang nyonya tambah kedinginan.

Kata pria itu, "Saya di sini untuk menolong anda, Nyonya. Masuk ke dalam
mobil saja supaya anda merasa hangat! Ngomong-ngomong, nama saya Bryan
Anderson ."

Wah, sebenarnya ia hanya mengalami ban kempes, namun bagi wanita lanjut
usia seperti dia, kejadian itu cukup buruk. Bryan merangkak ke bawah bagian
sedan, mencari tempat untuk memasang dongkrak. Selama mendongkrak itu
beberapa kali jari-jarinya membentur tanah. Segera ia dapat mengganti
ban itu.. Namun akibatnya ia jadi kotor dan tangannya terluka.

Ketika pria itu mengencangkan baut-baut roda ban, wanita itu menurunkan
kaca mobilnya dan mencoba ngobrol dengan pria itu. Ia mengatakan kepada
pria itu bahwa ia berasal dari St. Louis dan hanya sedang lewat di jalan
ini. Ia sangat berutang budi atas pertolongan pria itu.

Bryan hanya tersenyum ketika ia menutup bagasi mobil wanita itu. Sang
nyonya menanyakan berapa yang harus ia bayar sebagai ungkapan terima
kasihnya. Berapa pun jumlahnya tidak menjadi masalah bagi wanita kaya
itu. Ia sudah membayangkan semua hal mengerikan yang mungkin terjadi
seandainya pria itu tak menolongnya.

Bryan tak pernah berpikir untuk mendapat bayaran. Ia menolong orang lain
tanpa pamrih. Ia biasa menolong orang yang dalam kesulitan, dan Tuhan
mengetahui bahwa banyak orang telah ditolong dirinya pada waktu yang
lalu. Ia biasa menjalani kehidupan seperti itu, dan tidak pernah ia
berbuat hal sebaliknya.

Pria itu mengatakan kepada sang nyonya bahwa seandainya ia ingin
membalas kebaikannya, pada waktu berikutnya wanita itu melihat seseorang
yang memerlukan bantuan, ia dapat memberikan bantuan yang dibutuhkan
kepada orang itu, dan Bryan menambahkan, "Dan ingatlah kepada saya."

Bryan menunggu sampai wanita itu menyalakan mobilnya dan berlalu. Hari
itu dingin dan membuat orang depresi, namun pria itu merasa nyaman
ketika ia pulang ke rumah, menembus kegelapan senja.

Beberapa kilometer dari tempat itu sang nyonya melihat sebuah kafe
kecil. Ia turun dari mobilnya untuk sekedar mencari makanan kecil, dan
menghangatkan badan sebelum pulang ke rumah. Restoran itu nampak agak
kotor. Di luar kafe itu ada dua pompa bensin yang sudah tua. Pemandangan
di sekitar tempat itu sangat asing baginya.

Sang pelayan mendatangi wanita itu dan membawakan handuk bersih untuk
mengelap rambut wanita itu yang basah. Pelayan itu tersenyum manis
meskipun ia tak dapat menyembunyikan kelelahannya berdiri sepanjang
hari. Sang nyonya melihat bahwa pelayan wanita itu sedang hamil hampir
delapan bulan, namun pelayan itu tak membiarkan keadaan dirinya
mempengaruhi sikap pelayanannya kepada para pelanggan restoran. Wanita
lanjut itu heran bagaimana pelayan yang tidak punya apa-apa ini dapat
memberikan suatu pelayanan yang baik kepada orang asing seperti dirinya.
Dan wanita lanjut itu ingat kepada Bryan .

Setelah wanita itu menyelesaikan makanannya, ia membayar dengan uang
kertas $100. Pelayan wanita itu dengan cepat pergi untuk memberi uang
kembalian kepada wanita itu. Ketika kembali ke mejanya, sayang sekali
wanita itu sudah pergi. Pelayan itu bingung kemana perginya wanita itu.
Kemudian ia melihat sesuatu tertulis pada lap di meja itu.

Ada butiran air mata ketika pelayan itu membaca apa yang ditulis wanita
itu: "Engkau tidak berutang apa-apa kepada saya.. Saya juga pernah
ditolong orang. Seseorang yang telah menolong saya, berbuat hal yang
sama seperti yang saya lakukan. Jika engkau ingin membalas kebaikan
saya, inilah yang harus engkau lakukan: 'Jangan biarkan rantai kasih ini
berhenti padamu.'"

Di bawah lap itu terdapat empat lembar uang kertas $ 100 lagi.

Wah, masih ada meja-meja yang harus dibersihkan, toples gula yang harus
diisi, dan orang-orang yang harus dilayani, namun pelayan itu memutuskan
untuk melakukannya esok hari saja. Malam itu ketika ia pulang ke rumah
dan setelah semuanya beres ia naik ke ranjang. Ia memikirkan tentang
uang itu dan apa yang telah ditulis oleh wanita itu. Bagaimana wanita
baik hati itu tahu tentang berapa jumlah uang yang ia dan suaminya
butuhkan? Dengan kelahiran bayinya bulan depan, sangat sulit
mendapatkan uang yang cukup.

Ia tahu betapa suaminya kuatir tentang keadaan mereka, dan ketika
suaminya sudah tertidur di sampingnya, pelayan wanita itu memberikan
ciuman lembut dan berbisik lembut dan pelan, "Segalanya akan beres. Aku
mengasihimu, Bryan Anderson!"

Ada pepatah lama yang berkata, "Berilah maka engkau diberi." Hari ini
saya mengirimkan kisah menyentuh ini dan saya harapkan anda
meneruskannya. Biarkan terang kehidupan kita bersinar. Jangan hapus ki
sah ini, jangan biarkan saja! Kirimkan kepada teman-teman anda! Teman
baik itu seperti bintang-bintang di langit. Anda tidak selalu dapat
melihatnya, namun anda tahu mereka selalu ada.. Tuhan memberkati anda!
 Yuks, kita bagikan kebaikan hari ini pada 1 orang saja, semoga rantai ini tdk akan pernah terputus.. percayalah, energi positif itu sifatnya menular*

----------


## victor

*BESARNYA PENGHARGAAN TERGANTUNG DARI CARA DAN ARAH MANA ANDA MEMANDANG
PERSOALANNYA. .........

Seorang penjual daging mengamati suasana sekitar tokonya. Ia sangat
terkejut
melihat seekor anjing datang ke samping tokonya. Ia mengusir anjing itu,

tetapi anjing itu kembali lagi. Maka, ia menghampiri anjing itu dan
melihat
ada suatu catatan di mulut anjing itu.

Ia mengambil catatan itu dan membacanya, "Tolong sediakan 12 sosis dan
satu
kaki domba. Uangnya ada di mulut anjing
ini." Si penjual daging melihat ke mulut anjing itu dan ternyata ada
uang
sebesar 10 dollar di sana. Segera ia mengambil uang itu, kemudian ia
memasukkan sosis dan kaki domba ke dalam kantung plastik dan diletakkan
kembali di mulut anjing itu. Si penjual daging sangat terkesan.Kebetulan

saat itu adalah waktu tutup tokonya, ia menutup tokonya dan !
berjalan mengikuti si anjing.

Anjing tersebut berjalan menyusuri jalan dan sampai ke tempat
penyeberangan
jalan. Anjing itu meletakkan kantung plastiknya, melompat dan menekan
tombol
penyeberangan, kemudian menunggu dengan sabar dengan kantung plastik di
mulut, sambil menunggu lampu penyeberang berwarna hijau. Setelah lampu
menjadi hijau, ia menyeberang sementara si penjual daging mengikutinya.

Anjing tsb kemudian sampai ke perhentian bus, dan mulai melihat "Papan
informasi jam perjalanan ". Si penjual daging terkagum-kagum melihatnya.
Si
anjing melihat "Papan informasi jam perjalanan " dan kemudian duduk di
salah
satu bangku yang disediakan. Sebuah bus datang, si anjing menghampirinya
dan
melihat nomor bus dan kemudian kembali ke tempat duduknya. Bus lain
datang.
Sekali lagi si anjing menghampiri dan melihat nomor busnya. Setelah
melihat
bahwa bus tersebut adalah bus yang benar, si anjing naik. Si penjual
daging,
! dengan kekagumannya mengikuti anjing itu dan naik ke bus tersebut.

Bus berjalan meninggalkan kota , menuju ke pinggiran kota. Si anjing
melihat
pemandangan sekitar. Akhirnya ia bangun dan bergerak ke depan bus, ia
berdiri dengan 2 kakinya dan menekan tombol agar bus berhenti. Kemudian
ia
keluar, kantung plastik masih tergantung di mulutnya. Anjing tersebut
berjalan menyusuri jalan sambil dikuti si penjual daging.

Si anjing berhenti pada suatu rumah, ia berjalan menyusuri jalan kecil
dan
meletakkan kantung plastik pada salah satu anak tangga. Kemudian, ia
mundur,
berlari dan membenturkan dirinya ke pintu. Ia mundur, dan kembali
membenturkan dirinya ke pintu rumah tsb. Tidak ada jawaban dari dalam
rumah,
jadi si anjing kembali melalui jalan kecil, melompati tembok kecil dan
berjalan sepanjang batas kebun tersebut. Ia menghampiri jendela dan
membenturkan kepalanya beberapa kali, berjalan mundur, melompat balik
dan
menunggu di pintu.

Si penjual daging melihat seorang pria tinggi besar membuka pintu dan
mulai
menyiksa anjing tersebut, menendangnya, memukulinya, serta
menyumpahinya. Si
penjual daging berlari untuk menghentikan pria tersebut, "Apa yang kau
lakukan ..? Anjing ini adalah anjing yg jenius. Ia bisa masuk televisi
untuk
kejeniusannya. "  Pria itu menjawab, "Kau katakan anjing ini pintar ...?

Dalam minggu ini sudah dua kali anjing bodoh ini lupa membawa kuncinya
..!"

Mungkin hal serupa pernah terjadi dalam kehidupan Anda. Sesuatu yang
bagi
Anda kurang memuaskan, mungkin adalah sesuatu yang sangat luar biasa
bagi
orang lain. Yang membedakan hanyalah seberapa besar penghargaan kita.
Pemilik anjing tidak menghargai kemampuan si anjing dan hanya terfokus
pada
kesalahannya semata, sehingga menganggapnya anjing yang bodoh.
Sebaliknya,
sang pemilik toko meng! anggap anjing tersebut luar biasa pintarnya
karena
mampu berbelanja se ndirian.
Mungkin kita tidak pernah menyadari bahwa setiap harinya kita menghadapi

pilihan yang sama. Kita punya dua pilihan dalam menghadapi hidup ini,
apakah
hendak mengeluh atas berbagai hal yang kurang memuaskan, atau bersyukur
atas
berbagai
karunia yang telah kita terima. Tuhan telah mengkaruniai Anda dengan
86.400
detik per hari. Sudah adakah yang Anda gunakan untuk mengucap syukur?

HAVE A BLESSED DAY...

+++*

----------


## victor

*Dear All,

Mari kita belajar dari mereka yang pernah gagal, kalah, frustasi bahkan
hampir bunuh diri. Tetapi mereka bisa bangkit berkali-kali dan pada
akhirnya mereka BERHASIL mendapatkan jauh dari apa yang mereka cita-cita
kan sebelumnya.

UNTUK SUATU BANGUNAN YANG TINGGI DAN BESAR, DI BUTUHKAN PONDASI YANG
KOKOH.

PERCAYAKAH KITA BAHWA SEGALA SESUATU PROSES YANG KITA ALAMI SAAT INI
ADALAH PROSES PONDASI YANG KOKOH DALAM HIDUP KITA...

Di bawah ini ada sebuah daftar kegagalan dari orang yang semasa hidupnya
mengalami banyak tantangan dan badai.

1831 - ia mengalami kebangkrutan dalam usahanya.

1832 - ia menderita kekalahan dalam pemilihan tingkat lokal.


1833 - ia kembali menderita kebangkrutan.

1835 - istrinya meninggal dunia.

1836 - ia menderita tekanan mental sedemikian rupa, sehingga hampir saja
masuk rumah sakit jiwa.

1837 - ia menderita kekalahan dalam suatu kontes pidato.

1840 - ia gagal dalam pemilihan anggota senat Amerika Serikat.

1842 - ia menderita kekalahan untuk duduk di dalam kongres Amerika
Serikat.

1848 - ia kalah lagi di konggres Amerika Serikat.

1855 - ia gagal lagi di senat Amerika Serikat.

1856 - ia kalah dalam pemilihan untuk menduduki kursi wakil presiden
Amerika Serikat.

1858 - ia kalah lagi di senat Amerika Serikat.

1860 - ia akhirnya menjadi presiden Amerika Serikat.

Siapakah dia? Namanya ialah Abraham Lincoln.

Kalau orang lain yang mengalami demikian banyak kegagalan mungkin ia
sudah mundur secara teratur. Tetapi Lincoln maju terus, kata mundur sama
sekali tidak ada di otaknya. Akibatnya ia kemudian mencapai suatu sukses
yang luar biasa.
*
*
Napoleon Bonaparte.*

*Di usia 25 tahun, ia dipecat dari ketentaraan, selain itu ia telah
dipermalukan, patah semangat, tanpa harapan, tanpa uang. Di ujung semua
itu, berniat bunuh diri dengan meloncat dari sebuah jembatan.

Namun sebelum niat tersebut terjadi, seorang teman datang dan
membujuknya untuk membatalkan niat tersebut. Sang pemuda pun membatalkan
bunuh diri, dan memulai hidup baru.

Hanya dalam waktu setahun setelah rencana bunuh diri itu, ia berhasil
meniti kembali karir militernya yang telah hancur, dan berhasil menjadi
jenderal termuda dalam Dinas Ketentaraan Perancis. Kemenangan besar
dapat dicapainya justru saat ia memimpin prajurit-prajurit lelah yang
kelaparan (dimasa inilah ia berkata "prajurit berjalan di atas
perutnya"). Di kemudian hari ia menaklukkan seluruh Eropa daratan.*

----------


## cheung

My mom only had one eye. I hated her... She was such an embarrassment. .
There was this one day during elementary school where my mom came to say hello to me.
I was so embarrassed.
How could she do this to me?
I ignored her, threw her a hateful look and ran out.
The next day at school one of my classmates said, "Eee, your mom only
:has one eye!"
I wanted to bury myself.
I also wanted my mom to just disappear..
I confronted her that day and said, " If you're only gonna make me a
laughing stock, why don't you just die?"
My mom did not respond....
I was full of anger.
I wanted out of that house, and have nothing to do with her.
So I studied real hard, got a chance to go abroad to study.
Then, I got married.
I bought a house of my own.
I had kids of my own
I was happy with my life, my kids and the comforts, Then one day, my
mother came to visit me.
She hadn't seen me in years and she didn't even meet her
grandchildren.
When she stood by the door, my children scared..
I screamed at her, "How dare you come to my house and scare my
children!"
GET OUT OF HERE! NOW!!!"
And to this, my mother quietly answered, "Oh, I'm so sorry. I may have
Gotten the wrong address,"
And she disappeared out of sight..

One day,My former neighbors came and said that my mother has died.
I did not shed a single tear..
They handed me a letter that she had wanted me to have..

"My dearest son,
I think of you all the time. I'm sorry that I came to your house and
scared your children. 
I'm sorry that I was a constant embarrassment to you when you were
growing up.
You see.........when you were very little, you got into an accident, and
Lost your eye.
As a mother, I couldn't stand watching you having to grow up with one eye.
So I gave you mine.
I was so proud of my son who was seeing a whole new world for me, in my place, with that eye.
With all my love to you,
Your mother..

----------


## mrliauw

> My mom only had one eye. I hated her... She was such an embarrassment. .
> There was this one day during elementary school where my mom came to say hello to me.
> ....
> ....
> As a mother, I couldn't stand watching you having to grow up with one eye.
> So I gave you mine.
> I was so proud of my son who was seeing a whole new world for me, in my place, with that eye.
> With all my love to you,
> Your mother..


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

Hanya 1 jam saja

------------ --------- --

Suatu hari seorang anak kecil datang kepada ayahnya dan
bertanya,
"Apakah kita bisa hidup tidak berdosa selama hidup kita?".

Ayahnya memandang kepada anak kecil itu dan berkata,
"Tidak, nak".

Putri kecil ini kemudian memandang ayahnya dan berkata lagi,
"Apakah kita bisa hidup tanpa berdosa dalam setahun?"

Ayahnya kembali menggelengkan kepalanya, sambil tersenyum kepada putrinya.

"Oh ayah, bagaimana kalau 1 bulan, apakah kita bisa hidup
tanpa melakukan kesalahan?"

Ayahnya tertawa, "Mungkin tidak bisa juga, nak".

"OK ayah, ini yang terakhir kali, apakah kita bisa
hidup tidak berdosa dalam 1 jam saja?".

Akhirnya ayahnya mengangguk,
"Kemungkinan besar, bisa nak dan kasih Tuhan lah yang akan memampukan
kita untuk hidup benar".

Anak ini tersenyum lega.
"Jika demikian, aku akan hidup benar dari jam ke jam, ayah.
Lebih mudah menjalaninya, dan aku akan menjaganya
dari jam ke jam, sehingga aku dapat hidup dengan benar...."

Pernyataan ini mengandung kebenaran sejati.

Marilah kita hidup dari waktu ke waktu, dengan
memperhatikan cara kita menjalani hidup ini.

Dari latihan yang paling kecil dan sederhana
sekalipun, akan menjadikan kita terbiasa,
dan apa yang sudah biasa kita lakukan akan menjadi sifat,
dan sifat akan berubah jadi karakter,
dan karakter akan menjadi destiny.....

Hiduplah 1 jam :

* TANPA kemarahan,
* tanpa hati yang jahat,
* tanpa pikiran negatif,
* tanpa menjelekkan orang,
* tanpa keserakahan,
* tanpa pemborosan,
* tanpa kesombongan,
* tanpa kebohongan,
* tanpa kepalsuan...

Lalu ulangi lagi untuk 1 jam berikutnya.. .

Hiduplah 1 jam

dengan kasih,
dengan sukacita,
dengan damai sejahtera,
dengan kesabaran,
dengan kelemahlembutan,
dengan kemurahan hati,
dengan kerendahan hati,
dengan penguasaan diri...

Dan ulangilah untuk 1 jam berikutnya.. .

Jalanilah kehidupan yang berkenan kepada Tuhan,
dengan menjalaninya dari waktu ke waktu, dari 1 jam ke jam berikutnya..

But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness,
goodness, faithfulness, gentleness and self-control.

semoga menjadi berkat,
tq n gbu all ...

best regards
rosa lim

----------


## Mich-Joll

Mantabbbb... Lanjut Bro.

----------


## Mich-Joll

*Kekuatan Cinta Kasih (????)*


*Cinta kasih diantara kebencian
Bagaikan mata air di tengah padang gurun....*




Buat yang udah married dan berasa gag cocok sama mertuanye silahkan baca note ini... Buat yang baru mo married tapi uda berasa gag cocok sama calon mertuanya, baca juga note ini... Buat yg uda maried dan belom married dan berasa cocok ama mertua atau calon mertuanya juga harus baca note ini...

Jadi ceritanya gini, pada zaman dahulu kala.. Sebelum ada telenovela dan sinetron-sinetron mellow gag mutu... hiduplah sepasang suami istri. Suaminya laki-laki dan istrinya perempuan... Ya iyah lah yah... hehehehe... Mereka baru aja menikah.. cieeehh ceritanye penganten baru nih... Tapi na'as nasib si istri sodara2... Kenapa? Karena nyokap lakinya itu cerewetnya sampe dikutuk surga, bumi, dan neraka.. Alahhh... lebay... Apapun dicari buat diomelin dan disalahin... Namanya juga ibu2.. Ibu2 sih gag bahaya, yg bahaya adalah ibu2 menopause! Jadi ibarat kata kalo misalkan si menantu salah, disuruh push up 50 kali, kalo bener push up nya cuma 25 kali... Intinya tiap hari kudu nyetor push up 25 kali... wkwkwkwk....

Si menantu ini udah mulai gag tahan sama mertuanya... Sampai satu hari, si iblis mulai membisikan sesuatu ke telinganya (Lha kok!? Si iblis lg yg disalahin...ckckckck) Yah berhubung gag ada org yg mo disalahin mending iblis dijadiin kambing item deh... mumpung dia juga gag protes... hwhwhw... OK Lanjut!

Iblis : "Udah bleh! Hajar aja! Kasih hook kanan, uppercut, trus knee strike ama high kick ke kepala... K.O kan dia... Apa susahnya coba lawan dedengkot bau tanah kaya gitu!?"

lalu si menantu menjawab,

Menantu : "Tapi Cui, kalo g gituin ketauan orang dong, mateng g ntar di take down trus di choke ama laki g... G yg tap out dong!" (Hmmm... rupanya si menantu ini pernah latian MMA. hehehe...)

Iblis : "Iye juga yeh... Gmn kalo diracunin aja? Kan gag gitu ketauan tuh... Ente kan punya paman yang jualan obat2an tuh... Minta aja jenis racun yg dahsyat luaaaaaaaaar biasa..."

Menantu : "Bagus juga ide lu, Cui... Ok kalo gitu, menuju TKP, Gan!"

Iblis : "Siiip!!! Kalo berhasil jgn lupa cendolnya yah, Gan..."

Manantu : "Tenang aje... kalo sampe gagal g sambit bata luh..." (Kaskuser pula dia...)

Maka pergilah dia menemui pamannya yg ahli obat2an... Pagi2 buta dia berangkat dari rumah ke toko obat pamannya yang baru buka hari itu... Sesampainya di sana, dia langsung berkata:

Menantu : "Pertamaxx Gan!! Hehehe... rupanya belum ada pengunjung yah hari ini, Cle (Baca: Kel, singkatan dari Uncle)... By the way anyway subway busway... gimana bisnis ane blkgn ini? lancar toh? Mantep toh? Uenak toh? Hayoooo mo kemana? Lho kok!?

Paman : "Yoi, cui... Bisnis ane top markotop kaya Nurdin M Top! Btw ada urusan ape ente dateng kemari? Tumben neh... angin dari lobang anus siapa yg membawa ente ke sini?"

Menantu : "Gini, Cle... Ane kan baru married tuh.. mestinya saat ini menikmati enak dan asiknya bersuami... dibelah duren ahhhhhhhhh.... Mmmmmmmmmmhhhhhh... iiiiiihhhhh.... uuuuuuhhhh..."

Paman : "Lho2.. udah woi!! Bulan puasa nih!"

Menantu : "Oh yah... sorie terbawa suasana... OK lanjuuuuuuut!! Mertua ane, Cle... orangnye gag asoy geboy banget! Sekali uda ngomel bisa kaya nonton wayang kulit! Semalem suntuk! Mateng gag tuh!? Ane pusiiiiiiiiiiing deh! Gag betah rasanya hati ini bagai diinjek2.. Ane mo minta tulung ama uncle neh kemari.. Daripada tiap hari kisah hidupku seperti Manohara...."

Paman : "Wah! Ane gag nyediain obat anti cerewet tuh, Cui... gmn dunk?"

Menantu : "Bukan gitu, Cle... Ane minta dibikinin racun maha kuat dan perkasa! yg sekali minum langsung mampus tuh orang!"

Paman : "Aiiiiisssssss..." Terdiam sejenak kemudian tersenyum bijak... "OK, Cui... aye bantu ente... tp ini saran dari aye... mending pake racun yg matinya pelan2 jadi gag dicurigai orang, Cui.."

Pamannya pergi ke belakang sebentar lalu keluar dengan membawa sekantong bubuk obat yang dicurigai sebagai: racuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun.... raacuuuuuuuuuuunnn... (Sing by: The Changcuters)

Paman : "Nih yah... ente harus berkelakuan baek di depan mertua ente, kalo dia mo makan apa aja dimasakin trus ente taburin bubuk ini secukupnye di makanan doi.. perlakukan doi kaya ente memperlakukan nyokap sendiri jadi gag ada orang yg bakal curiga kalo ente pelakunya.. OK Cui!? Ntar sampe di rumah jgn lupa yg ijo2 tuh... cendolnye yah Gan!"

Menantu keparat : "Kasiiiih daaaaahh.. Meluncur menuju TKP, Gan..."

Sesampainya di rumah si menantu ini melakukan apa yg dititahkan pamannya... selama hampir 6 bulan dia melakukan itu. Jadi kalo mertuanya pegel, dia buru2 pijitin. Kalo mertuanya ngoceh2, dia gag berdebat sama doi. Kalo mertuanya sakit, dia yg ngurus. Kalo mertuanya horny, sorie cui, bkn urusan dia itu mah... Dan mertuanya pun mulai memperlakukannya dan menyayanginya seperti anaknya sendiri.

Sampai satu hari, doi mendengar mertuanya cerita ke temen2 arisannya.. "Gile, Jeng... Gue seh berasa hokie lho punya mantu kaya dia... Orangnya baik, rajin, sayang ama keluarga, jago masak, dan entah kenapa makanan yg dia bikinin itu selalu membuat gue berasa jadi muda lagi... U tau dong maksud g? Onderdil g berasa kaya Tune up...", semua temen2nya merasa juga kalo sohibnya ini mertua paling beruntung di dunia karena punya menantu kaya gitu...

Mendadak doi yg ngedengerin merasa bersalah, berdosa, dan mulai mewek.. "Aduuuuhh... orang macem apa g ini.. Mertua g baik sama g kok g malah mau celakain dia... dasar iblis (tuh si iblis lg yg disalahin) pokoknya gag ada cendol2an buat u! G bata-in u sekalian g lapor hansip! Hikz3x (T_T)"

Gag pake lama, esok paginya berlarilah doi menempuh jalanan becyek tanpa ojyek menuju toko obat pamannya... Sambil tersedu2 doi masuk ke sana dan berkata..

Menantu tobat : "Pertamaxx Gan! Hikzzz3x...."

Ternyata pamannya sedang ada pasien...

Paman : "Yah... sorie cui gag jadi pertamaxx... Ente Keduaxx!! Nape loh termehek2!?"

Menantu : "Cle.. Aye gag jadi mo bunuh nyokap mertua aye... Ternyata dia orangnye baik ama aye... ada penawar racunnya gag, Cle... Pleaseeeeeee... I beg youuuuuuuu...."

Paman : "Sejujurnya Cui... gag ada penawarnya tuh obat... Hmmmmmmmmmhhhh... terlambat... bener2 terlambat..."

Menantu nyesel : "Hoooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh!!!! (ToT) Aye uda dosa gede amet!!!"

Paman : "You've got Punk'd!!! Yihiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii..... Wkwkwkwk... yg ane kasih u itu sebenernya obat perangsang cui! Makanya mertua ente jadi kaya muda lagi... hwhwhw... Maknyuuuuuuussss..."

Menantu kaget : "Buset dahhh... pantesan kalo bangun pagi dia cengar cengir mulu... Syukurrrrrrrrr dehhh it bukan racun!!!"

Paman : "Cui, racunnya tuh ada dalem pikiran u, gag dimana2 seh.. cuma di sana... dan sekarang *racunnya sudah punah sama cinta dan* *kasih sayang* ente sama mertua ente..."

----------


## Mich-Joll

*Doa seorang bocah* 

Seorang bocah yang sangat ingin melanjutkan sekolah,tetapi orang 
tuanya tidak mempunyai uang untuk membiayai sekolahnya.. Lagipula 
ibunya yang sedang sakit membutuhkan biaya untuk membeli obat. 
Akhirnya dia memutuskan untuk menulis surat kepada Tuhan : 

Kepada Yth 
Tuhan 
di Surga 

Tuhan yang baik, saya mau melanjutkan sekolah, tapi orang tua saya 
tidak punya uang. Ibu saya juga sedang sakit, mau beli obat. Tuhan 
saya butuh uang Rp 20.000 utk beli obat ibu, Rp 20.000 untuk 
membayar uang sekolah, Rp 10.000 untuk membayar uang seragam, dan 
uang buku Rp 10.000. 
Jadi semuanya Rp 60.000* 

* 
Terima kasih Tuhan, saya tunggu kiriman uangnya. 

Dari: Rio 

Rio pun pergi ke kantor pos untuk mengirim suratnya. Membaca 
tujuan surat tersebut, petugas kantor pos merasa iba melihat Rio, 
sehingga tidak tega untuk mengembalikan suratnya. Bingung mau di 
kemanakan surat itu, akhirnya petugas pos itu menyerahkannya ke kantor polisi 
terdekat.* 

*Membaca isi surat itu, Komandan polisi merasa iba dan tergerak 
hatinya utk menceritakan hal tsb kepada anak buahnya. Walhasil, para 
polisi pun mengumpulkan dana utk diberikan ke Rio, tetapi dana yang terkumpul 
Hanya Rp 55.000,- * 

*Sang Komandan pun memasukan uang yang terkumpul ke dalam amplop, 
menuliskan keterangan: "Dari Tuhan di Surga" dan menyerahkan ke 
anak buahnya utk di kembalikan ke Rio . * 

*Menerima uang tsb, Rio merasa sangat senang permintaannya 
terkabul, walaupun yang diterima hanya Rp 55.000,-. Rio pun 
bergegas mengambil kertas dan pensil, dan mulai menulis surat 
lagi. 

"TUHAN LAIN KALI KALO MAU KIRIM UANG, JANGAN LEWAT POLISI, KARENA 
KALO LEWAT POLISI DI POTONG RP 5.000,- * 

*Polisi: GUBRAKKKK...

----------


## Mich-Joll

TERNYATA ROKOK TIDAK BERBAHAYA 

Banyak orang menghawatirkan bahaya rokok dan menakutinya, tapi setelah 
diselidiki oleh beberapa pakar dalam bidangnya ternyata rokok itu sama 
sekali tidak berbahaya. Kemudian para pakar sepakat untuk membuktikannya 
dengan mengambil dari beberapa hikayat pada zaman dahulu kala di mana
pada 
waktu itu nenek moyang kitapun telah membuktikannya melalui beberapa 
percobaan, buktinya seperti cerita di bawah ini... 

* * * * * 

Pada zaman dahulu kala, ada tiga orang dokter. Mereka selalu bersama
kemana saja mereka pergi. Tapi ketiga-tiganya memiliki kegemaran
berlainan. 

- dr. Joe War (suka main perempuan) 
- dr. Johan Flash  (suka minum minuman keras) 
- dr. Cono (suka segala jenis rokok) 

Suatu hari ketiga sahabat ini berjalan jalan tanpa tujuan. Tiba-tiba 
ketiganya bertemu dengan sebuah ketel/kendi (seperti cerita Aladin). Lalu
salah seorang mengambilnya lalu meng-gosok2kan ketel tersebut. Sejurus 
kemudian asap keluar dari corong ketel tersebut dan secara perlahan 
berganti menjadi satu makluk yang menyeramkan yakni sesosok jin yang
ganas. 
Lalu jin tersebut tertawa: "Ha ha ha..." dan berkata, "Akulah
Jin Ifrit!"

Karena kamu telah membebaskan aku dari ketel itu maka aku akan tunaikan
apa 
saja permintaan kamu sekalian. Ketiga sahabat yang pada mulanya panik dan
takut menjadi gembira lalu termenung dan berpikir tentang peluang dan 
kemauan masing-masing yang mungkin hanya sekali mereka jumpai dalam hidup
mereka. Lalu mereka memilih kemauan mengikuti
kegemaran masing-masing. 

Berkatalah Joe War, "Aku mau perempuan-perempuan muda dari berbagai bangsa di
seluruh dunia dan letakkan dalam sebuah gua tertutup dan jangan ganggu
aku 
selama 10 tahun." 

Pufff ........! 
dengan sekejap mata jin itu menyempurnakan permintaan Joe War. 

Berkata Johan Flash, "Aku mau semua jenis arak dari seluruh dunia untuk bekal 
selama sepuluh tahun dan letakkan dalam sebuah gua tertutup dan jangan 
ganggu aku selama 10 tahun." 

Pufff ........! 
dengan sekejap mata jin itu menyempurnakan permintaan Johan Flash. 

Berkata pula Cono, "Aku mau semua jenis rokok dari seluruh dunia untuk
bekal 
selama sepuluh tahun dan letakkan dalam sebuah gua tertutup dan jangan 
ganggu aku selama 10 tahun." 

Pufff .........! 
dengan sekejap mata jin itu menyempurnakan permintaan Cono. 

Setelah genap 10 tahun, maka jin tersebut muncul kembali untuk membuka
pintu 
gua masing-masing
sebagaimana yang dijanjikan. 

Maka jin tersebut pergi membuka pintu gua si Joe War, 

ketika dibuka maka keluarlah si Joe War dengan keadaan kurus kering, 

berdiri pun tidak bisa karena tidak sanggup untuk 
menggerakkan lutut sebab hari-hari hanya memuaskan nafsu dengan
perempuan. 

Tiba-tiba si Joe War pun jatuh ke tanah lalu mati !! 

Setelah itu jin tersebut pergi ke gua si Johan Flash, ketika pintu dibuka maka 
keluarlah si Johan Flash dengan perut yang sangat buncit karena hari-hari 
mabuk-mabukan. Jalan pun terhuyung-huyung. 

Tiba-tiba si Johan Flash pun jatuh ketanah lalu mati !! 

Setelah itu jin pergi ke gua si Cono dan membuka pintu gua.

Tiba2 si Cono keluar dalam keadaan sehat walafiat 

dan terus MENAMPAR si jin. 

Sambil memaki si jin ia berkata:

"JIN BODOH ....!!! KOREKNYA MANA .. ??"

----------


## victor

om kalo joke masukin kesini aja om,
ada wadah tersendiri
viewtopic.php?f=25&t=6867&hilit=just+joke
thx, om, bagus ceritanya lanjoooootttttttttttttt

----------


## Mich-Joll

Sorri Om victor...  ::   ::   :: 
Salah alamat. Lanjut dah..

----------


## victor

> Sorri Om victor...   
> Salah alamat. Lanjut dah..


gpp om, thx, posting lagi om

----------


## Mich-Joll

*Apa yg kita SOMBONGKAN ?*
Seorang pria yang bertamu ke rumah Sang Guru tertegun keheranan. Dia melihat Sang Guru sedang sibuk bekerja; ia mengangkuti air dengan ember dan menyikat lantai rumahnya keras-keras. Keringatnya bercucuran deras. Menyaksikan keganjilan ini orang itu bertanya, apa yang sedang Anda lakukan ?. 
Sang Guru menjawab, tadi saya kedatangan serombongan tamu yang meminta nasihat. Saya memberikan banyak nasihat yang bermanfaat bagi mereka. Mereka pun tampak puas sekali. Namun, setelah mereka pulang tiba-tiba saya merasa menjadi orang yang hebat. Kesombongan saya mulai bermunculan. Karena itu, saya melakukan ini untuk membunuh perasaan sombong saya. 

Sombong adalah penyakit yang sering menghinggapi kita semua, yang benih-benihnya terlalu kerap muncul tanpa kita sadari. Di tingkat terbawah, sombong disebabkan oleh faktor materi. Kita merasa lebih kaya, lebih rupawan, dan lebih terhormat daripada orang lain. Di tingkat kedua, sombong disebabkan oleh faktor kecerdasan. Kita merasa lebih pintar, lebih kompeten, dan lebih berwawasan dibandingkan orang lain. Di tingkat ketiga, sombong disebabkan oleh faktor kebaikan. Kita sering menganggap diri kita lebih bermoral, lebih pemurah, dan lebih tulus dibandingkan dengan orang lain. 

Yang menarik, semakin tinggi tingkat kesombongan, semakin sulit pula kita mendeteksinya. Sombong karena materi sangat mudah terlihat, namun sombong karena pengetahuan, apalagi sombong karena kebaikan, sulit terdeteksi karena seringkali hanya berbentuk benih-benih halus di dalam batin kita. 

Akar dari kesombongan ini adalah ego yang berlebihan. Pada tataran yang lumrah, ego menampilkan dirinya dalam bentuk harga diri (self-esteem) dan kepercayaan diri (self-confidence) . Akan tetapi, begitu kedua hal ini berubah menjadi kebanggaan (pride), Anda sudah berada sangat dekat dengan kesombongan. Batas antara bangga dan sombong tidaklah terlalu jelas. 

Kita sebenarnya terdiri dari dua kutub, yaitu ego di satu kutub dan kesadaran sejati di lain kutub. Pada saat terlahir ke dunia, kita dalam keadaan telanjang dan tak punya apa-apa. Akan tetapi seiring dengan waktu, kita mulai memupuk berbagai keinginan, lebih dari sekadar yang kita butuhkan dalam hidup. Keenam indra kita selalu mengatakan bahwa kita memerlukan lebih banyak lagi. 
Perjalanan hidup cenderung menggiring kita menuju kutub ego. Ilusi ego inilah yang memperkenalkan kita kepada dualisme ketamakan (ekstrem suka) dan kebencian (ekstrem tidak suka). Inilah akar dari segala permasalahan. 

Perjuangan melawan kesombongan merupakan perjuangan menuju kesadaran sejati. Untuk bisa melawan kesombongan dengan segala bentuknya, ada dua perubahan paradigma yang perlu kita lakukan. 
Pertama, kita perlu menyadari bahwa pada hakikatnya kita bukanlah makhluk fisik, tetapi makhluk spiritual. Kesejatian kita adalah spiritualitas, sementara tubuh fisik hanyalah sarana untuk hidup di dunia. Kita lahir dengan tangan kosong, dan (ingat!) kita pun akan mati dengan tangan kosong. 

Pandangan seperti ini akan membuat kita melihat semua makhluk dalam kesetaraan universal. Kita tidak akan lagi terkelabui oleh penampilan, label, dan segala tampak luar lainnya. Yang kini kita lihat adalah tampak dalam. Pandangan seperti ini akan membantu menjauhkan kita dari berbagai kesombongan atau ilusi ego. 

Kedua, kita perlu menyadari bahwa apa pun perbuatan baik yang kita lakukan, semuanya itu semata-mata adalah juga demi diri kita sendiri. Kita memberikan sesuatu kepada orang lain adalah juga demi kita sendiri. Dalam hidup ini berlaku hukum kekekalan energi. Energi yang kita berikan kepada dunia tak akan pernah musnah. Energi itu akan kembali kepada kita dalam bentuk yang lain. Kebaikan yang kita lakukan pasti akan kembali kepada kita dalam bentuk persahabatan, cinta kasih, makna hidup, maupun kepuasan batin yang mendalam. Jadi, setiap berbuat baik kepada pihak lain, kita sebenarnya sedang berbuat baik kepada diri kita sendiri. 

Kalau begitu, apa yang bisa kita sombongkan ?.

----------


## Mich-Joll

*Cerita Tentang Kebosanan  - Inspirasi*


Seorang tua yang bijak ditanya oleh tamunya.

Tamu :"Sebenarnya apa itu perasaan 'bosan', pak tua?"

Pak Tua :
"Bosan adalah keadaan dimana pikiran menginginkan perubahan, mendambakan sesuatu yang baru, dan menginginkan berhentinya rutinitas hidup dan keadaan yang monoton dari waktu ke waktu."

Tamu :"Kenapa kita merasa bosan?"

Pak Tua :"Karena kita tidak pernah merasa puas dengan apa yang kita miliki."

Tamu :"Bagaimana menghilangkan kebosanan?"

Pak Tua : "Hanya ada satu cara, nikmatilah kebosanan itu, maka kita pun akan terbebas darinya."

Tamu :"Bagaimana mungkin bisa menikmati kebosanan?"

Pak Tua:"Bertanyalah pada dirimu sendiri: mengapa kamu tidak pernah bosan makan nasi yang sama rasanya setiap hari?"

Tamu :"Karena kita makan nasi dengan lauk dan sayur yang berbeda, Pak Tua."

Pak Tua :"Benar sekali, anakku, tambahkan sesuatu yang baru dalam rutinitasmu maka kebosanan pun akan hilang."

Tamu: "Bagaimana menambahkan hal baru dalam rutinitas?"

Pak Tua :
"Ubahlah caramu melakukan rutinitas itu. Kalau biasanya menulis sambil duduk, cobalah menulis sambil jongkok atau berbaring. Kalau biasanya membaca di kursi, cobalah membaca sambil berjalan-jalan atau meloncat-loncat. Kalau biasanya menelpon dengan tangan kanan, cobalah dengan tangan kiri atau dengan kaki kalau bisa. Dan seterusnya."

Lalu Tamu itu pun pergi.

Beberapa hari kemudian Tamu itu mengunjungi Pak Tua lagi.

Tamu :"Pak tua, saya sudah melakukan apa yang Anda sarankan, kenapa saya masih merasa bosan juga?"

Pak Tua :"Coba lakukan sesuatu yang bersifat kekanak-kanakan."

Tamu :"Contohnya? "

Pak Tua :"Mainkan permainan yang paling kamu senangi di waktu kecil dulu."

Lalu Tamu itu pun pergi.

Beberapa minggu kemudian, Tamu itu datang lagi ke rumah Pak Tua.



Tamu : 

"Pak tua, saya melakukan apa yang Anda sarankan. Di setiap waktu senggang saya bermain 
sepuas-puasnya semua permainan anak-anak yang saya senangi dulu. Dan keajaibanpun terjadi. 
Sampai sekarang saya tidak pernah merasa bosan lagi, meskipun di saat saya melakukan hal-hal yang dulu pernah saya anggap membosankan. Kenapa bisa demikian, Pak Tua?"


Sambil tersenyum Pak Tua berkata: 


"Karena segala sesuatu sebenarnya berasal dari pikiranmu sendiri, anakku. Kebosanan itu pun berasal dari pikiranmu yang berpikir tentang kebosanan. Saya menyuruhmu bermain seperti anak kecil agar pikiranmu menjadi ceria. Sekarang kamu tidak merasa bosan lagi karena pikiranmu tentang keceriaan berhasil mengalahkan pikiranmu tentang kebosanan. Segala sesuatu berasal dari pikiran. Berpikir bosan menyebabkan kau bosan. Berpikir ceria menjadikan kamu ceria."

----------


## Mich-Joll

*Aku Menangis untuk Adikku 6 Kali*
Diterjemahkan dari :* "I cried for my brother six times"*

Aku dilahirkan di sebuah dusun pegunungan yang sangat terpencil. Hari demi hari, orang tuaku membajak tanah kering kuning,dan punggung mereka menghadap ke langit. Aku mempunyai seorang adik, tiga tahun lebih muda dariku.

Suatu ketika, untuk membeli sebuah sapu tangan yang mana semua gadis di sekelilingku kelihatannya membawanya, Aku mencuri lima puluh sen dari laci ayahku. Ayah segera menyadarinya. Beliau membuat adikku dan aku berlutut di depan tembok, dengan sebuah tongkat bambu di tangannya. 

"Siapa yang mencuri uang itu?" Beliau bertanya. 

Aku terpaku, terlalu takut untuk berbicara. Ayah tidak mendengar siapa pun mengaku, jadi Beliau mengatakan:

"Baiklah, kalau begitu, kalian berdua layak dipukul!" 

Dia mengangkat tongkat bambu itu tingi-tinggi. Tiba-tiba, adikku mencengkeram tangannya dan berkata:

"Ayah, aku yang melakukannya! " 

Tongkat panjang itu menghantam punggung adikku bertubi-tubi. Ayah begitu marahnya sehingga ia terus menerus mencambukinya sampai Beliau kehabisan
nafas. Sesudahnya, Beliau duduk di atas ranjang batu bata kami dan memarahi:

"Kamu sudah belajar mencuri dari rumah sekarang, hal memalukan apa lagi yang akan kamu lakukan di masa mendatang? Kamu layak dipukul sampai mati! Kamu pencuri tidak tahu malu!"

Malam itu, ibu dan aku memeluk adikku dalam pelukan kami. Tubuhnya penuh dengan luka, tetapi ia tidak menitikkan air mata setetes pun. Di pertengahan malam itu, saya tiba-tiba mulai menangis meraung-raung. Adikku menutup mulutku dengan tangan kecilnya dan berkata:

"Kak, jangan menangis lagi sekarang. Semuanya sudah terjadi."

Aku masih selalu membenci diriku karena tidak memiliki cukup keberanian untuk maju mengaku. Bertahun-tahun telah lewat, tapi insiden tersebut masih kelihatan seperti baru kemarin. Aku tidak pernah akan lupa tampang adikku ketika ia melindungiku. Waktu itu, adikku berusia 8 tahun. Aku berusia 11. 

Ketika adikku berada pada tahun terakhirnya di SMP, ia lulus untuk masuk ke SMA di pusat kabupaten. Pada saat yang sama, saya diterima untuk masuk ke sebuah universitas propinsi. Malam itu, ayah berjongkok di halaman, menghisap rokok tembakaunya, bungkus demi bungkus. Saya mendengarnya memberengut:

"Kedua anak kita memberikan hasil yang begitu baik...hasil yang begitu baik..." 

Ibu mengusap air matanya yang mengalir dan menghela nafas:

"Apa gunanya? Bagaimana mungkin kita bisa membiayai keduanya sekaligus?" 

Saat itu juga, adikku berjalan keluar ke hadapan ayah dan berkata:

"Ayah, saya tidak mau melanjutkan sekolah lagi, telah cukup membaca banyak buku." 

Ayah mengayunkan tangannya dan memukul adikku pada wajahnya:

"Mengapa kau mempunyai jiwa yang begitu keparat lemahnya? Bahkan jika berarti saya mesti mengemis di jalanan saya akan menyekolahkan kamu berdua sampai selesai!" 

Dan begitu kemudian ia mengetuk setiap rumah di dusun itu untuk meminjam uang. Aku menjulurkan tanganku selembut yang aku bisa ke muka adikku yang membengkak, dan berkata:

"Seorang anak laki-laki harus meneruskan sekolahnya; kalau tidak ia tidak akan pernah meninggalkan jurang kemiskinan ini." 

Aku, sebaliknya, telah memutuskan untuk tidak lagi meneruskan ke universitas. Siapa sangka keesokan harinya, sebelum subuh datang, adikku meninggalkan rumah dengan beberapa helai pakaian lusuh dan sedikit kacang yang sudah mengering. Dia menyelinap ke samping ranjangku dan meninggalkan secarik kertas di atas bantalku: 

"Kak, masuk ke universitas tidaklah mudah. Saya akan pergi mencari kerja dan mengirimu uang." 

Aku memegang kertas tersebut di atas tempat tidurku, dan menangis dengan air mata bercucuran sampai suaraku hilang. Tahun itu, adikku berusia 17 tahun. Aku 20. 

Dengan uang yang ayahku pinjam dari seluruh dusun, dan uang yang adikku hasilkan dari mengangkut semen pada punggungnya dilokasi konstruksi, aku akhirnya sampai ke tahun ketiga (di universitas) .

Suatu hari, aku sedang belajar di kamarku, ketika teman sekamarku masuk dan memberitahukan:

"Ada seorang penduduk dusun menunggumu di luar sana!" 

Mengapa ada seorang penduduk dusun mencariku? Aku berjalan keluar, dan melihat adikku dari jauh, seluruh badannya kotor tertutup debu semen dan pasir. Aku menanyakannya:

"Mengapa kamu tidak bilang pada teman sekamarku kamu adalah adikku?" 

Dia menjawab, tersenyum:

"Lihat bagaimana penampilanku. Apa yang akan mereka pikir jika mereka tahu saya adalah adikmu? Apa mereka tidak akan menertawakanmu? "

Aku merasa terenyuh, dan air mata memenuhi mataku. Aku menyapu debu-debu dari adikku semuanya, dan tersekat-sekat dalam kata-kataku:

"Aku tidak perduli omongan siapa pun!Kamu adalah adikku apapun juga! Kamu adalah adikku bagaimana pun penampilanmu. .."

Dari sakunya, ia mengeluarkan sebuah jepit rambut berbentuk kupu-kupu.Ia memakaikannya kepadaku, dan terus menjelaskan:

"Saya melihat semua gadis kota memakainya.Jadi saya pikir kamu juga harus memiliki satu."

Aku tidak dapat menahan diri lebih lama lagi. Aku menarik adikku ke dalam pelukanku dan menangis dan menangis. Tahun itu, ia berusia 20. Aku 23. 
Kali pertama aku membawa pacarku ke rumah, kaca jendela yang pecah telah diganti, dan kelihatan bersih di mana-mana. Setelah pacarku pulang, aku menari seperti gadis kecil di depan ibuku:

"Bu, ibu tidak perlu menghabiskan begitu banyak waktu untuk membersihkan rumah kita!" 

Tetapi katanya, sambil tersenyum:

"Itu adalah adikmu yang pulang awal untuk membersihkan rumah ini. Tidakkah kamu melihat luka pada tangannya? Ia terluka ketika memasang kaca jendela baru itu.."

Aku masuk ke dalam ruangan kecil adikku. Melihat mukanya yang kurus, seratus jarum terasa menusukku. Aku mengoleskan sedikit saleb pada lukanya dan mebalut
lukanya:

"Apakah itu sakit?" Aku menanyakannya

"Tidak, tidak sakit. Kamu tahu, ketika saya bekerja di lokasi konstruksi, batu-batu berjatuhan pada kakiku setiap waktu. Bahkan itu tidak menghentikanku bekerja dan..." 

Ditengah kalimat itu ia berhenti. Aku membalikkan tubuhku memunggunginya, dan air mata mengalir deras turun ke wajahku. Tahun itu, adikku 23. Aku berusia 26. 

Ketika aku menikah, aku tinggal di kota. Banyak kali suamiku dan aku mengundang orang tuaku untuk datang dan tinggal bersama kami, tetapi mereka tidak pernah mau.Mereka mengatakan, sekali meninggalkan dusun, mereka tidak akan tahu harus mengerjakan apa. Adikku tidak setuju juga, mengatakan:

"Kak, jagalah mertuamu aja. Saya akan menjaga ibu dan ayah di sini." 

Suamiku menjadi direktur pabriknya. Kami menginginkan adikku mendapatkan pekerjaan sebagai manajer pada departemen pemeliharaan. Tetapi adikku menolak tawaran tersebut.Ia bersikeras memulai bekerja sebagai pekerja reparasi.

Suatu hari, adikku diatas sebuah tangga untuk memperbaiki sebuah kabel, ketika ia mendapat sengatan listrik,dan masuk rumah sakit. Suamiku dan aku pergi menjenguknya. Melihat gips putih pada kakinya, saya menggerutu:

"Mengapa kamu menolak menjadi manajer? Manajer tidak akan pernah harus melakukan sesuatu yang berbahaya seperti ini. Lihat kamu sekarang, luka yang begitu serius. Mengapa kamu tidak mau mendengar kami sebelumnya?"

Dengan tampang yang serius pada wajahnya, ia membela keputusannya:

"Pikirkan kakak ipar, ia baru saja jadi direktur, dan saya hampir tidak berpendidikan. Jika saya menjadi manajer seperti itu, berita seperti apa yang akan dikirimkan?" 

Mata suamiku dipenuhi air mata, dan kemudian keluar kata-kataku yang sepatah-sepatah: "Tapi kamu kurang pendidikan juga karena aku!" 

"Mengapa membicarakan masa lalu?" Adikku menggenggam tanganku. Tahun itu, ia berusia 26 dan aku 29. 

Adikku kemudian berusia 30 ketika ia menikahi seorang gadis petani dari dusun itu. Dalam acara pernikahannya, pembawa acara perayaan itu bertanya kepadanya, "Siapa yang paling kamu hormati dan kasihi?" 

Tanpa bahkan berpikir ia menjawab,"Kakakku. "

Ia melanjutkan dengan menceritakan kembali sebuah kisah yang bahkan tidak dapat kuingat:

"Ketika saya pergi sekolah SD, ia berada pada dusun yang berbeda. Setiap hari kakakku dan saya berjalan selama dua jam untuk pergi ke sekolah dan pulang ke rumah. Suatu hari, Saya kehilangan satu dari sarung tanganku.Kakakku memberikan satu dari kepunyaannya. Ia hanya memakai satu saja dan berjalan sejauh itu. Ketika kami tiba di rumah, tangannya begitu gemetaran karena cuaca yang begitu dingin sampai ia tidak dapat memegang sumpitnya. Sejak hari itu,saya bersumpah, selama saya masih hidup, saya akan menjaga kakakku dan baik kepadanya."

Tepuk tangan membanjiri ruangan itu. Semua tamu memalingkan perhatiannya kepadaku. Kata-kata begitu susah kuucapkan keluar bibirku, 

"Dalam hidupku, orang yang paling aku berterima kasih adalah adikku."

----------


## victor

> *Aku Menangis untuk Adikku 6 Kali*
> Diterjemahkan dari :* "I cried for my brother six times"*


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

*MEREDAKAN KEMARAHAN

Sangat menarik..... cuma bagaimana caranya meredakan kemarahan ?
Apakah semudah mengatakannya ? Dari apa yang pernah saya lakukan dan pelajari, ternyata sangat mudah !

1. Ketika marah.... sebelum anda mengeluarkan kemarahan anda ... tariklah nafas yang dalam.... tahan beberapa saat ( dan sambil mmenahan nafas... kumpulkan segala kemarahan kedalam rongga dada )... lalu hembuskan dengan melalui mulut dengan gerakan meniup.. lakukan beberapa kali sampai anda merasa tenang dan nyaman

2. Atau cara lain... anda imajinasikan sedang menggenggam bola tenis....genggam dengan kuat... sambil anda alirkan marah anda ke bola tenis tersebut.... pas ketika anda merasa sangat marah... lemparkan bola tenis tersebut kuat kuat.... bersamaan anda melempar emosi anda

3. Buat yang senang dengan olah raga lebih mudah lagi ( trutama tenis, bulutangkis, golf, squash, dll) pukulah bola denga skuat kuatnya.... dengan emosi yang penuh... dengan segala kemarahan yang tersimpan... ( cuma kasian yang jadi musuh anda )

4. Dan yang paling nikmat adalah... masuklah kedalam kamar mandi... mandilah dengan air dingin... guyur kepala anda....dan nikmati kesegaran air dikepala anda... ( paling pas kalo pake shower )

Mudah mudahan bermanfaat

Apabila kamu menjadi marah, janganlah kamu berbuat dosa: Janganlah matahari terbenam, sebelum padam kemarahanmu


MEREDAKAN KEMARAHAN
Di buku rekor Guinness 2005, Percy Arrowsmith dan Florence tercatat sebagai suami istri tertua di dunia. Mereka telah menikah selama 80 tahun. Percy berusia 105 tahun, sedangkan istrinya 100 tahun. Namun, keduanya masih saling mencintai. Apa rahasianya? "Sederhana!" kata mereka. "Kami tidak akan pergi tidur sebelum menyelesaikan konflik. Tidak enak tidur membawa kemarahan. Jika bertengkar, kami berusaha saling mengampuni sebelum larut malam, supaya hari itu bisa ditutup dengan ciuman dan genggaman tangan."

Kemarahan bisa mampir mendadak; ketika kita dicurangi, dituduh bersalah, atau saat melihat ketidakadilan. Jika dipendam, kemarahan ini akan berbuahkan iri hati dan kepahitan. Satu kali ia bakal meledak dan bertindak main hakim sendiri! Maka, nasihatinya adalah untuk berhenti marah dan menyerahkan masalahnya kepada Tuhan. Biarlah Tuhan yang bertindak dan memunculkan keadilan. Kemarahan tidak berguna. Jika disimpan, ia bagai sampah yang membusuki hati.

Apakah Anda sedang marah atau kerap marah? Datangnya marah tak bisa dicegah, tetapi bisa diredakan. Ceritakan kekesalan Anda kepada Tuhan, nantikan Dia bertindak, lalu padamkan amarah Anda sebelum mentari terbenam. Jangan biarkan kemarahan mengotori hati, mematahkan semangat, dan mengganggu waktu tidur Anda!

KEMARAHAN ITU BAGAIKAN KANKER IA HARUS SEGERA DIBABAT SEBELUM MERAMBAT*

----------


## victor

*Jangan Bimbang**

Suatu saat, seorang peneliti melakukan percobaan dengan ikan untuk mengetahui apakah hewan berdarah dingin bisa kehilangan kepercayaan diri! Kemudian, dia menyediakan sebuah kotak yang tidak terlalu besar, diisi air. Ditengah kotak tersebut diberi pembatas berupa sebuah kaca bening. Di salah satu sisi dimasukkan ikan yang relatif besar dan sangat kelaparan. Dan disisi lainnya, dimasukan beberapa ekor ikan kecil yang cukup untuk dimakan oleh si ikan besar. Karena sudah sangat kelaparan. Ikan besar itu langsung dengan beringasnya berenang dengan penuh semangat untuk melahap ikan-ikan kecil itu. Namun apa yang terjadi? Anda pasti sudah dapat menduganya. Setiap kali ikan Ikan besar itu berenang menghampiri mangsanya, setiap kali itu pula dia menabrak dinding kaca pembatas. Namun rasa lapar yang amat sangat memaksanya untuk terus mencoba, sampai akhirnya dia menghentikan usahanya yang sia-sia tersebut. Dan.... Menyerahlah dia.

Percobaan dilanjutkan. Kali ini kaca pembatas yang ada di tengah-tengah air tersebut diambil. Dan sekarang apa yang terjadi? Ajaib!!! Dengan leluasa ikan-ikan kecil itu dapat berenang tanpa rasa takut. Bahkan ikan-ikan kecil itu sampai mendekati dan menyentuh sirip atau insang si ikan besar. Tetapi si ikan besar itu tetap diam dan tidak bergerak sedikitpun. Sebenarnya, bisa saja si ikan besar melahap ikan-ikan kecil itu, tapi dia hanya diam saja. Karena Dia telah menyerah, pasrah dengan asumsi bahwa apapun juga yang diperbuatnya pasti ujung-ujungnya gagal juga dan mungkin sekarang bukan saatnya untuk menyantap mangsa walaupun sebenarnya dia mempunyai kesempatan.

Banyak orang mempunyai kesempatan, namun selalu berpikir bahwa rintangannya terlalu banyak dan mungkin dan tidak mungkin dapat teratasi. Di sisi lain dia juga tidak berbuat apapun untuk memperjuangkan hidupnya sehingga menghasilkan sikap menyerah. Sama seperti si ikan besar yang akhirnya menyerah, pasrah.

Seorang yang pesimistis, seperti si ikan besar tersebut, adalah orang yang mudah menyerah dan bersikap masa bodoh, tanpa disadari sikap seperti itu adalah sikap yang meragukan Tuhan, bimbang dan tidak percaya!!!. Jangan bimbang karena orang yang bimbang tidak mendapatkan apa-apa!!!*

----------


## victor

*HIDUP ADALAH PILIHAN*

Ada 2 buah bibit tanaman yang terhampar
di sebuah ladang yang subur. Bibit yang pertama
berkata, "Aku ingin tumbuh besar. Aku ingin
menjejakan akarku dalam-dalam di tanah ini,
dan menjulangkan tunas-tunasku di atas
kerasnya tanah ini. Aku ingin membentangkan
semua tunasku untuk menyampaikan salam musim
semi. Aku ingin merasakan kehangatan matahari,
dan kelembutan embun pagi di pucuk-pucuk daunku."

Dan bibit itu tumbuh, makin menjulang.

Bibit yang kedua bergumam, "Aku takut.
Jika kutanamkan akarku ke dalam tanah ini,
aku tak tahu, apa yang akan kutemui di bawah
sana. Bukankah di sana sangat gelap?
Dan jika kuteroboskan tunasku ke atas,
bukankah nanti keindahan tunas-tunasku akan
hilang? Tunasku itu pasti akan terkoyak. Apa yang
akan terjadi jika tunasku terbuka,
dan siput-siput mencoba untuk memakannya?
Dan pasti, jika aku tumbuh dan merekah,
semua anak kecil akan berusaha untuk mencabutku
dari tanah. Tidak, akan lebih baik jika aku
menunggu sampai semuanya aman."

Dan bibit itupun menunggu, dalam kesendirian.

Beberapa pekan kemudian, seekor ayam mengais
tanah itu, menemukan bibit yang kedua tadi,
dan mencaploknya segera.

Memang selalu aja ada pilihan dalam hidup.
Selalu saja ada lakon-lakon yang harus kita
jalani. Namun, seringkali kita berada dalam
sikap pesimis, kengerian, keraguan,
dan kebimbangan- kebimbangan yang kita ciptakan sendiri.
Kita sering terbuai dengan alasan-alasan untuk tak
mau melangkah, tak mau menatap hidup.
Karena hidup adalah pilihan, maka pilihlah dengan bijak.*

----------


## victor

*Jangan menikah karena......

Bagaimana cara berpacaran yang baik? 80% masalah keluarga yang timbul
setelah pernikahan adalah disebabkan karena masa pacaran yang tidak
baik. Dan selama pacaran yang tidak baik ini seperti menaruh bom waktu
yang akan meledak ketika seseorang melanjutkan pacarannya ke jenjang
pernikahan.
.
Banyak orang berpacaran dengan melalui pergaulan yang tidak sehat.
Padahal Tuhan rencanakan banyak hal baik yang dimulai dari pergaulan.
"Janganlah kamu sesat: pergaulan yang buruk merusakkan kebiasaan yang
baik". Berikut adalah motivasi salah dalam berpacaran yang terkadang
terdapat dalam pikiran, dan hal ini kita terus bawa hingga perkawinan:
.
Masalah usia
Sering kita menganggap kalau kita harus menikah di usia tertentu yang
kita anggap sudah cukup. Hal ini salah. Allah punya rencana untuk tiap
mahluk-Nya berbeda-beda. Dan usia tiap orang untuk menikah
berbeda-beda. Untuk itu hendaknya kita tidak menghakimi teman kita
yang sering kali dianggap 'perawan tua' atau semacamnya. Usia matang
bukan berarti obral besar-besaran, namun bukan juga tetap jual mahal.
.
Rasa kesepian
Jangan menikah bila kita belum menang dari rasa kesepian kita. Faktor
ini terkadang terjadi pada kaum wanita. Dengan anggapan bahwa dirinya
kesepian, maka ia akan menerima siapa saja yang tertarik dengannya.
.
Tekanan dari orang tua atau teman
Ingatlah bahwa kita menikah karena rencana Tuhan, dan bukan atas dasar
tekanan dari orang lain. Berusaha membuat senang orang tua atau teman
suatu saat akan membahayakan hubungan apalagi jika masuk dalam pernikahan.
.
Merasa sudah cocok
Disaat kita menemukan calon, dan kita merasa sudah cocok,
hati-hatilah!. Kita harus teliti lebih jauh tentang diri pasangan
kita. Seperti cerita, sepasang muda-mudi yang merasa bahwa pasangannya
itu baik dan segera akan menikah karena kebaikan pasangannya itu.
Ingat! bahwa kita bukan mencari orang baik untuk dijadikan pasangan
hidup, tetapi orang benar. Karena orang baik belum tentu orang benar,
tetapi orang benar pasti seorang yang baik.
.
Alasan Materi
Seperti warisan, kekayaan dan jabatan yang sifatnya tidak kekal dan
hanya menjadikan manusia rakus harta. Banyak orang mengganggap
kebahagiaan tergantung harta banyak sehingga mereka berani menjual
imannya demi pasangan yang dianggap mapan. Ini salah besar. Tuhanlah
sumber kebahagiaan sehingga meninggalkan iman artinya melepaskan diri
dari damai sejahtera yang dijanjikan Tuhan.
.
Asmara atau ketertarikan jasmani
Ingatlah janganlah menginginkan kecantikannya dalam hatimu, janganlah
terpikat oleh bulu matanya. Karena apabila kita sudah menjadi tua pun
semua kecantikan itu akan hilang.
.
Hasrat dan Nafsu Biologis
Ini dikhususkan untuk kaum pria. Janganlah menikah bila seorang pria
belum menang dalam hal kekudusan atau nafsu. Janganlah berpikir kalau
menikah adalah alternatif lain untuk seorang pria daripada ia lari ke
berbuat dosa. Menikahlah dengan niatan atau maksud baik.
.
Kuasa gelap
Janganlah kita sekali-kali memakai cara ini dalam menentukan pasangan
hidup kita. Ingat apa yang ditabur itu yang akan dituai. Iblis mungkin
akan memberikan kepada kita wanita yang sempurna, pria yang sempurna
seperti yang kita idamkan, tapi ia akan memberikan kuitansi pada kita.
Misalnya: perkawinan anda hanya berumur lima tahun, atau anak yang
anda lahirkan akan idiot, atau anda harus mengalami sakit-penyakit,
masalah dengan bisnis anda, dan sebagainya. Tapi kalau kita meminta
pada Tuhan, DIA memberikan yang menurutnya terbaik untuk kita, malah
Ia akan memberikan damai sejahtera kepada keluarga kita selamanya,
yang tidak akan dapat ditukar dengan uang seberapa besarnya pun. Jadi
jangan pernah berpikir: "Bila cinta ditolak, dukun bertindak".
*

----------


## victor

waduhhhhhhhh......... wis kadung ( sdh terlanjur )

----------


## Mich-Joll

Mantab Om Vic...Lanjuttt...

----------


## victor

* Kisah-kisah Inspiratif's Notes

JOKE, TAPI BISA JADI PERENUNGAN DIRI

Alkisah Tuhan menciptakan manusia dengan jatah umur 20 tahun. Tapi binatang-binatang rata-rata 40 tahun. Itu karena Tuhan ingin manusia bahagia saja sepenuhnya dan tidak usah merasakan pahitnya dunia terlalu lama. Manusia ini pun diletakkan Tuhan didekatNya.

Ternyata, beberapa binatang merasa iri dan ingin seperti manusia. Datanglah Sapi, "Tuhan terlalu lama 40 tahun bagiku, kukembalikan 20 tahun". Mendengar itu ... manusia yang merasakan kebahagiaan ... ingin lebih panjang kebahagiannya .... dimintanya yang 20 tahun dari sapi untuk dirinya. Tuhan mengabulkan.

Lalu datanglah Anjing. Dia juga mengembalikan yang 20 tahun ... maka sekali lagi manusia memintanya.

Terakhir monyet datang. Dia juga mengembalikan 20 tahun umurnya .... dan sekali lagi manusia memintanya.

Maka jadilah yang diminta manusia itu :

20 tahun pertama hidup sebagai manusia, berbahagia, gak banyak masalahnya

20 tahun kedua hiduplah manusia itu seperti sapi ... bangun pagi pulang malam, kerja keras, banting tulang .... hasil ... hmmm terbatas (7 p) PERGI PAGI PULANG PETANG PENGHASILAN PAS-PASAN)

20 tahun ketiga jadilah dia seperti anjing. Anak mulai gede ... kerjanya jaga anak, jaga kekayaan, jaga properti .... persis kaya anjing

20 tahun keempat jadilah dia seperti monyet. Tua renta, hanya jadi bahan lelucon yang lebih muda ...

Maka
kalau anda ingin terus jadi manusia sampai akhir hayat ingatlah
kata-kata ini : *"BUKAN MASALAH PANJANGNYA UMUR, TETAPI MASALAH MEMBERI
MAKNA DALAM TIAP HARI KEHIDUPAN"* atau juga iklan dari AMild beberapa
tahun lalu : *"MENJADI TUA ITU PASTI, DEWASA ITU PILIHAN".
*

----------


## tenonx

akan selalu saya ingat om   ::

----------


## victor

> akan selalu saya ingat om


kalo ketemu ra biso njawab
awas lu

----------


## tenonx

KELAS SENYUM (True Story)

Saya adalah ibu dari tiga orang anak dan baru saja menyelesaikan kuliah
saya. Kelas terakhir yang harus saya ambil adalah Sosiologi. Sang Dosen
sangat inspiratif, dengan kualitas yang saya harapkan setiap orang
memilikinya.

Tugas terakhir yang diberikan ke para siswanya diberi nama "Smiling".
Seluruh siswa diminta untuk pergi ke luar dan memberikan senyumnya kepada
tiga orang asing yang ditemuinya dan mendokumentasikan reaksi mereka.
Setelah itu setiap siswa diminta untuk mempresentasikan didepan kelas. Saya
adalah seorang yang periang, mudah bersahabat dan selalu tersenyum pada
setiap orang. Jadi, saya pikir, tugas ini sangatlah mudah.

Setelah menerima tugas tersebut, saya bergegas menemui suami saya dan anak
bungsu saya yang menunggu di taman di halaman kampus, untuk pergi kerestoran
McDonald's yang berada di sekitar kampus. Pagi itu udaranya sangat dingin
dan kering. Sewaktu suami saya akan masuk dalam antrian, saya menyela dan
meminta agar dia saja yang menemani si Bungsu sambil mencari tempat duduk
yang masih kosong.

Ketika saya sedang dalam antrian, menunggu untuk dilayani, mendadak setiap
orang di sekitar kami bergerak menyingkir, dan bahkan orang yang semula
antri dibelakang saya ikut menyingkir keluar dari antrian.

Suatu perasaan panik menguasai diri saya, ketika berbalik dan melihat
mengapa mereka semua pada menyingkir ? Saat berbalik itulah saya membaui
suatu "bau badan kotor" yang cukup menyengat, ternyata tepat di belakang
saya berdiri dua orang lelaki tunawisma yang sangat dekil! Saya bingung, dan
tidak mampu bergerak sama sekali.

Ketika saya menunduk, tanpa sengaja mata saya menatap laki-laki yang lebih
pendek, yang berdiri lebih dekat dengan saya, dan ia sedang "tersenyum"
kearah saya. Lelaki ini bermata biru, sorot matanya tajam, tapi juga
memancarkan kasih sayang. Ia menatap kearah saya, seolah ia meminta agar
saya dapat menerima 'kehadirannya' ditempat itu.

Ia menyapa "Good day!" sambil tetap tersenyum dan sembari menghitung
beberapa koin yang disiapkan untuk membayar makanan yang akan dipesan.
Secara spontan saya membalas senyumnya, dan seketika teringat oleh saya
'tugas' yang diberikan oleh dosen saya. Lelaki kedua sedang memainkan
tangannya dengan gerakan aneh berdiri di belakang temannya. Saya segera
menyadari bahwa lelaki kedua itu menderita defisiensi mental, dan lelaki
dengan mata biru itu adalah "penolong"nya. Saya merasa sangat prihatin
setelah mengetahui bahwa ternyata dalam antrian itu kini hanya tinggal saya
bersama mereka, dan kami bertiga tiba-tiba saja sudah sampai didepan
counter.

Ketika wanita muda di counter menanyakan kepada saya apa yang ingin saya
pesan, saya persilahkan kedua lelaki ini untuk memesan duluan. Lelaki
bermata biru segera memesan "Kopi saja, satu cangkir Nona". Ternyata dari
koin yang terkumpul hanya itulah yang mampu dibeli oleh mereka (sudah
menjadi aturan restoran disini, jika ingin duduk di dalam restoran dan
menghangatkan tubuh, maka orang harus membeli sesuatu). Dan tampaknya kedua
orang ini hanya ingin menghangatkan badan.

Tiba-tiba saja saya diserang oleh rasa iba yang membuat saya sempat terpaku
beberapa saat, sambil mata saya mengikuti langkah mereka mencari tempat
duduk yang jauh terpisah dari tamu-tamu lainnya, yang hampir semuanya sedang
mengamati mereka. Pada saat yang bersamaan, saya baru menyadari bahwa semua
mata di restoran itu juga sedang tertuju ke diri saya, dan pasti juga
melihat semua 'tindakan' saya.

Saya baru tersadar setelah petugas di counter itu menyapa saya untuk ketiga
kalinya menanyakan apa yang ingin saya pesan. Saya tersenyum dan minta
diberikan dua paket makan pagi (diluar pesanan saya) dalam nampan terpisah.

Setelah membayar semua pesanan, saya minta bantuan petugas lain yang ada di
counter itu untuk mengantarkan nampan pesanan saya ke meja/tempat duduk
suami dan anak saya. Sementara saya membawa nampan lainnya berjalan
melingkari sudut kearah meja yang telah dipilih kedua lelaki itu untuk
beristirahat. Saya letakkan nampan berisi makanan itu di atas mejanya, dan
meletakkan tangan saya di atas punggung telapak tangan dingin lelaki bemata
biru itu, sambil berucap "makanan ini telah saya pesan untuk kalian berdua."

Kembali mata biru itu menatap dalam ke arah saya, kini mata itu mulai basah
berkaca-kaca dan dia hanya mampu berkata "Terima kasih banyak, nyonya". Saya
mencoba tetap menguasai diri saya, sambil menepuk bahunya saya berkata
"Sesungguhnya bukan saya yang melakukan ini untuk kalian, Tuhan juga berada
di sekitar sini dan telah membisikkan sesuatu ketelinga saya untuk
menyampaikan makanan ini kepada kalian."

Mendengar ucapan saya, si Mata Biru tidak kuasa menahan haru dan memeluk
lelaki kedua sambil terisak-isak. Saat itu ingin sekali saya merengkuh kedua
lelaki itu.

Saya sudah tidak dapat menahan tangis ketika saya berjalan meninggalkan
mereka dan bergabung dengan suami dan anak saya, yang tidak jauh dari tempat
duduk mereka. Ketika saya duduk, suami saya mencoba meredakan tangis saya
sambil tersenyum dan berkata "Sekarang saya tahu, kenapa Tuhan mengirimkan
dirimu menjadi istriku, yang pasti, untuk memberikan 'keteduhan' bagi diriku
dan anak-anakku! " Kami saling berpegangan tangan beberapa saat dan saat itu
kami benar-benar bersyukur dan menyadari, bahwa hanya karena 'bisikanNYA'
lah kami telah mampu memanfaatkan 'kesempatan' untuk dapat berbuat sesuatu
bagi orang lain yang sedang sangat membutuhkan.

Ketika kami sedang menyantap makanan, dimulai dari tamu yang akan
meninggalkan restoran dan disusul oleh beberapa tamu lainnya, mereka satu
persatu menghampiri meja kami, untuk sekedar ingin 'berjabat tangan' dengan
kami.

Salah satu diantaranya, seorang bapak, memegangi tangan saya, dan berucap
"Tanganmu ini telah memberikan pelajaran yang mahal bagi kami semua yang
berada disini, jika suatu saat saya diberi kesempatan olehNYA, saya akan
lakukan seperti yang telah kamu contohkan tadi kepada kami."

Saya hanya bisa berucap "terimakasih" sambil tersenyum. Sebelum beranjak
meninggalkan restoran, saya sempatkan untuk melihat kearah kedua lelaki itu,
dan seolah ada 'magnit' yang menghubungkan batin kami, mereka langsung
menoleh kearah kami sambil tersenyum, lalu melambai-lambaikan tangannya
kearah kami. Dalam perjalanan pulang saya merenungkan kembali apa yang telah
saya lakukan terhadap kedua orang tunawisma tadi, itu benar-benar 'tindakan'
yang tidak pernah terpikir oleh saya. Pengalaman hari itu menunjukkan kepada
saya betapa 'kasih sayang' Tuhan itu sangat HANGAT dan INDAH sekali!

Saya kembali ke college, pada hari terakhir kuliah dengan 'cerita' ini
ditangan saya. Saya menyerahkan 'paper' saya kepada dosen saya. Dan keesokan
harinya, sebelum memulai kuliahnya saya dipanggil dosen saya ke depan kelas,
ia melihat kepada saya dan berkata, "Bolehkah saya membagikan ceritamu ini
kepada yang lain?" dengan senang hati saya mengiyakan. Ketika akan memulai
kuliahnya dia meminta perhatian dari kelas untuk membacakan paper saya. Ia
mulai membaca, para siswapun mendengarkan dengan seksama cerita sang dosen,
dan ruangan kuliah menjadi sunyi. Dengan cara dan gaya yang dimiliki sang
dosen dalam membawakan ceritanya, membuat para siswa yang hadir di ruang
kuliah itu seolah ikut melihat bagaimana sesungguhnya kejadian itu
berlangsung, sehingga para siswi yang duduk di deretan belakang didekat saya
diantaranya datang memeluk saya untuk mengungkapkan perasaan harunya.

Diakhir pembacaan paper tersebut, sang dosen sengaja menutup ceritanya
dengan mengutip salah satu kalimat yang saya tulis diakhir paper saya.

"Tersenyumlah dengan 'HATImu', dan kau akan mengetahui betapa 'dahsyat'
dampak yang ditimbulkan oleh senyummu itu."

Dengan caraNYA sendiri, Tuhan telah 'menggunakan' diri saya untuk menyentuh
orang-orang yang ada di McDonald's, suamiku, anakku, guruku, dan setiap
siswa yang menghadiri kuliah di malam terakhir saya sebagai mahasiswi. Saya
lulus dengan satu pelajaran terbesar yang tidak pernah saya dapatkan di
bangku kuliah manapun, yaitu: "PENERIMAAN TANPA SYARAT."

Banyak cerita tentang kasih sayang yang ditulis untuk bisa diresapi oleh
para pembacanya, namun bagi siapa saja yang sempat membaca dan memaknai
cerita ini diharapkan dapat mengambil pelajaran bagaimana cara MENCINTAI
SESAMA, DENGAN MEMANFAATKAN SEDIKIT HARTA BENDA YANG KITA MILIKI, dan
bukannya MENCINTAI HARTA BENDA YANG BUKAN MILIK KITA, DENGAN MEMANFAATKAN
SESAMA!

Jika Anda berpikir bahwa cerita ini telah menyentuh hati anda, teruskan
cerita ini kepada orang-orang terdekat anda. Disini ada 'malaikat' yang akan
menyertai anda, agar setidaknya orang yang membaca cerita ini akan tergerak
hatinya untuk bisa berbuat sesuatu (sekecil apapun) bagi sesama yang sedang
membutuhkan uluran tangannya!

Lets keep in touch and share! God bless.

got this email from my "best friend"
regards
tnx

----------


## limjohan

Lets keep in touch and share! God bless.....

i will bradahhhh  ::

----------


## victor

::  good day   ::

----------


## bobo

::  Good Day   ::   Too All

----------


## Saung Koi

> *"Ketika anda jatuh, Tuhan akan membangkitkan
> anda."*
> ~Tuhan memberkati anda ~


Sangat amat terharu   ::   ::   ::  begitu buka thread ini, Thanx Om Victor GBU...  ::  
Om Vic, menurut saya Anda lebih pantas jadi *"Malaikat Penunggu KOI's"* daripada _setan penunggu koi's_,   ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> 
> *"Ketika anda jatuh, Tuhan akan membangkitkan
> anda."*
> ~Tuhan memberkati anda ~
> 
> 
> Sangat amat terharu    begitu buka thread ini, Thanx Om Victor GBU...  
> Om Vic, menurut saya Anda lebih pantas jadi *"Malaikat Penunggu KOI's"* daripada _setan penunggu koi's_,


malaikat kagak ada smileys nya om, kalo setan khan ada   ::   ::

----------


## Saung Koi

> malaikat kagak ada smileys nya om, kalo setan khan ada


Betul juga Om Vic   :: 
Yang penting hatinya   ::   kayak Durian aja ya Om, bukan Kedondong...  ::

----------


## victor

1000 Burung Kertas

Sewaktu Boy dan Girl baru pacaran,

Boy melipat 1000 burung kertas buat Girl,

menggantungkannya di dalam kamar Girl.

Boy mengatakan 1000 burung kertas itu menandakan 1000 ketulusan hatinya.
Waktu itu
Girl dan Boy setiap detik selalu merasakan betapa indahnya cinta mereka berdua
Tetapi pada suatu saat, Girl mulai menjauhi Boy.

Girl memutuskan untuk menikah dan pergi ke Perancis
Ke ParisTempat yang dia impikan di dalam mimpinya berkali2 itu
Sewaktu Girl mau memutuskan Boy, Girl bilang sama Boy,

kita harus melihat dunia ini dengan pandangan yang dewasa
Menikah bagi cewek adalah kehidupan kedua kalinya
Aku harus bisa memegang kesempatan ini dengan baik.
Kamu terlalu miskin, sungguh aku tidak berani membayangkan
bagaimana kehidupan kita setelah menikah!!

Setelah Girl pergi ke Perancis,
Boy bekerja keras
dia pernah menjual koran
menjadi karyawan sementara
bisnis kecil
setiap pekerjaan kerjakan dengan sangat baik dan tekun.
Sudah lewat beberapa tahun
Karena pertolongan teman dan kerja kerasnya,
akhirnya dia mempunyai sebuah perusahaan.
Dia sudah kaya, tetapi hatinya masih tertuju pada Girl,
dia masih tidak dapat melupakannya.

Pada suatu hari waktu hujan,
Boy dari mobilnya melihat sepasang orang tua berjalan sangat pelan di depan.
Dia mengenali mereka, mereka adalah orang-tua Girl.
Dia ingin mereka lihat kalau sekarang dia tidak hanya mempunyai mobil pribadi,
tetapi juga mempunyai villa dan perusahaan sendiri,
ingin mereka tahu kalau dia bukan seorang yang miskin lagi,
dia sekarang adalah seorang Boss.

Boy mengendarai mobilnya sangat pelan sambil mengikuti sepasang orang-tua tersebut.
Hujan terus turun tanpa henti, biarpun kedua orang-tua itu memakai p ayung ,
tetapi badan mereka tetap basah karena hujan.

Sewaktu mereka sampai tempat tujuan,
Boy tercegang oleh apa yang ada di depan matanya, itu adalah tempat pemakaman.

Dia melihat di atas papan nisan Girl tersenyum sangat manis terhadapnya.
Di samping makamnya yang kecil, tergantung burung2 kertas yang dibuatkan Boy.
Dalam hujan, burung2 kertas itu terlihat begitu hidup,
Orang-tua Girl memberitahu Boy,
Girl tidak pergi ke Paris ,
Girl terserang kanker,
Girl pergi ke surga.
Girl ingin Boy menjadi orang,
mempunyai keluarga yang harmonis,
maka dengan terpaksa berbuat demikian terhadap Boy dulu.
Girl bilang dia sangat mengerti Boy,
dia percaya kalau Boy pasti akan berhasil.
Girl mengatakan.. .
kalau pada suatu hari Boy akan datang ke makamnya
dan berharap dia membawakan beberapa burung kertas buatnya lagi.
Boy langsung berlutut,
berlutut di depan makam Girl,
menangis dengan begitu sedihnya.
Hujan pada hari itu terasa tidak akan berhenti,
membasahi sekujur tubuh Boy.
Boy teringat senyum manis Girl yang begitu manis dan polos,

Mengingat semua itu,
hatinya mulai meneteskan darah
Sewaktu orang-tua itu keluar dari pemakaman,
mereka melihat kalau Boy sudah membukakan pintu mobil untuk mereka.
Lagu sedih terdengar dari dalam mobil tersebut.

Hatiku tidak pernah menyesal,
semuanya hanya untukmu 1000 burung kertas,
1000 ketulusan hatiku,
beterbangan di dalam angin
menginginkan bintang yang lebat besebaran di langit
melewati sungai perak,
apakah aku bisa bertemu denganmu?
Tidak takut berapapun jauhnya,
hanya ingin sekarang langsung berlari ke sampingmu.
Masa lalu seperti asap
hilang dan tak kan kembali
menambah kerinduan di hatiku
Bagaimanapun dicari,
jodoh kehidupan ini pasti tidak akan berubah..

----------


## Saung Koi

Om Vic...Om Vic...bertambah tulus hatiku utk lebih mengasihi istriku,   ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

Dilihat dari usianya beliau sudah tidak muda lagi, usia yg sudah senja
bahkan sudah mendekati malam,pak Eddy 58 tahun kesehariannya diisi
dengan merawat istrinya yang sakit istrinya juga sudah tua. mereka
menikah sudah lebih 32 tahun.

Mereka dikarunia 4 orang anak disinilah awal cobaan menerpa, setelah
istrinya melahirkan anak ke empat tiba2 kakinya lumpuh dan tidak bisa
digerakkan itu terjadi selama 2 tahun, menginjak tahun ke tiga seluruh
tubuhnya menjadi lemah bahkan terasa tidak bertulang lidahnyapun sudah
tidak bisa digerakkan lagi.

Setiap hari pak Eddy memandikan, membersihkan kotoran, menyuapi, dan
mengangkat istrinya keatas tempat tidur. Sebelum berangkat kerja dia
letakkan istrinya didepan TV supaya istrinya tidak merasa kesepian.

Walau istrinya tidak dapat bicara tapi dia selalu melihat istrinya
tersenyum, untunglah tempat usaha pak Eddy tidak begitu jauh dari
rumahnya sehingga siang hari dia pulang untuk menyuapi istrinya makan
siang. sorenya dia pulang memandikan istrinya, mengganti pakaian dan
selepas maghrib dia temani istrinya nonton televisi sambil
menceritakan apa2 saja yg dia alami seharian.

Walaupun istrinya hanya bisa memandang tapi tidak bisa menanggapi,
pak Eddy sudah cukup senang bahkan dia selalu menggoda istrinya
setiap berangkat tidur.

Rutinitas ini dilakukan pak Eddy lebih kurang 25 tahun, dengan sabar
dia merawat istrinya bahkan sambil membesarkan ke empat buah hati
mereka, sekarang anak2 mereka sudah dewasa tinggal si bungsu yg masih
kuliah.

Pada suatu hari ke empat anak suyatno berkumpul dirumah orang tua
mereka sambil menjenguk ibunya. Karena setelah anak mereka menikah
sudah tinggal dengan keluarga masing2 dan pak Eddy memutuskan ibu
mereka dia yg merawat, yang dia inginkan hanya satu semua anaknya
berhasil.

Dengan kalimat yg cukup hati2 anak yg sulung berkata  Pak kami ingin
sekali merawat ibu, semenjak kami kecil melihat bapak merawat ibu
tidak ada sedikitpun keluhan keluar dari bibir bapakbahkan
bapak tidak ijinkan kami menjaga ibu.

Dengan air mata berlinang anak itu melanjutkan kata2nya sudah yg
keempat kalinya kami mengijinkan bapak menikah lagi, kami rasa ibupun
akan mengijinkannya.

kapan bapak menikmati masa tua bapak*
dengan berkorban seperti ini kami sudah tidak tega melihat bapak, kami
janji kami akan merawat ibu sebaik-baik secara bergantian.

Pak Eddy menjawab hal yg sama sekali tidak diduga anak2 mereka
Anak2ku  Jikalau perkawinan & hidup didunia ini hanya untuk
nafsu mungkin bapak akan menikahtapi ketahuilah dengan adanya
ibu kalian disampingku itu sudah lebih dari cukup, dia telah
melahirkan kalian..
Sejenak kerongkongannya tersekat, kalian yg selalu kurindukan hadir
didunia ini dengan penuh cinta yg tidak satupun dapat menghargai
dengan apapun.

Coba kalian tanya ibumu apakah dia menginginkan keadaanya seperti Ini.
Kalian menginginkan bapak bahagia, apakah bathin bapak bisa
bahagia meninggalkan ibumu dengan keadaanya sekarang,
kalian menginginkan bapak yg masih diberi Tuhan kesehatan dirawat oleh
orang lain,
bagaimana dengan ibumu yg masih sakit.
Sejenak meledaklah tangis anak2 pak Eddy merekapun melihat butiran2
kecil jatuh dipelupuk mata ibu suyatno..dengan pilu ditatapnya mata
suami yg sangat dicintainya itu..*

Sampailah akhirnya pak Eddy diundang oleh salah satu stasiun TV swasta
untuk menjadi nara sumber dan merekapun mengajukan pertanyaan kepada
Eddy kenapa mampu bertahan selama 25 tahun merawat Istrinya yg sudah
tidak bisa apa2..

Disaat itulah meledak tangis beliau dengan tamu yg hadir di studio
kebanyakan kaum perempuanpun tidak sanggup menahan haru disitulah pak
Eddy bercerita.

Jika manusia didunia ini mengagungkan sebuah cinta dalam perkawinannya,
tetapi tidak mau memberi ( memberi waktu, tenaga, pikiran, perhatian )
adalah kesia-siaan.
Saya memilih istri saya menjadi pendamping hidup saya, dan sewaktu dia
sehat diapun dengan sabar merawat saya, mencintai saya dengan hati dan
bathinnya bukan dengan mata, dan dia memberi saya 4 orang anak yg lucu2..

Sekarang dia sakit karena berkorban untuk cinta kita bersama..dan itu
merupakan ujian bagi saya, apakah saya dapat memegang komitmen untuk
mencintainya apa adanya sehatpun belum tentu saya mencari
penggantinya apalagi dia sakit,,,

----------


## victor

om saung koi,
jangan sedia tissue aja,
bak fiber aja, minimal bak ukur

----------


## Saung Koi

> Sejenak kerongkongannya tersekat,


  ::   ::

----------


## Saung Koi

> om saung koi,
> jangan sedia tissue aja,
> bak fiber aja, minimal bak ukur


Udah ready kolam kosong kap 5 ton...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
kolam sudah penuh belum, 
kalo belum baca 1x lagi

----------


## victor

::   ::   ::   ::  
Carita yang amat mengharukan

15 Mei 2009. Che Jian, seorang pengemudi truk ditemukan tertimbun selama 73 jam tanpa makanan dan minuman. Che Jian berusia 28 tahun. Tubuhnya tertimbun di tengah reruntuhan tanpa menyisakan sedikitpun ruang untuk bergerak

Seorang tim SAR menemukannya dan berusaha menjaganya tetap sadar dengan mengajaknya berbincang..

Tim SAR : hei Bung bertahanlah... Kamu bisa, kamu pria yang kuat
Che Jian : Tenang saja. Aku kuat koq.

Che Jian masih dalam mood yang baik ketika itu
Che Jian : Wow, setelah ini pasti aku akan memecahkan rekor bertahan di papan plastik paling lama
Tim SAR : Ha3. benar sekali, kau bisa saja..

(sang penyelamat tak sampai hati untuk memberitahu diatasnya ada segunung reruntuhan)

Beberapa kali Che Jian berpikir untuk menyerah
Che Jian : *Aku harus kuat, Istriku hamil.. Aku tidak mau anakku jadi yatim*  ::  
Pada pukul 6.12 Am, operasi penyelamatan dimulai, gerakan2 yang timbul akibat proses itu makin menyiksa Che Jian
Tim SAR : Ayolah sedikit lagi, jangan tidur, menyanyilah

Che Jian yang merasa tidak memiliki bakat menyanyi memilih menghitung angka

Che Jian : 1,2,3,4,5,6,

Tiap kali dia menyebut angka dia merasakan sakit akibat paru2nya yang tergencet

2 Jam kemudian, para penyelamat berhasil mengeluarkannya diiringi sorak sorai

Che Jian yang ditandu kemudian mengingat 3 hal :
"Aku terkubur selama 78 jam"
"Aku sudah menikah selama setahun"
"Istriku sedang hamil 3 bulan"

Dan kemudian hanya ada kesunyian dan isak tangis para penyelamat

"Brengsek, jangan menyerah sekarang, kau sudah sampai sejauh ini"

80 jam dengan rasa sakit yang amat sangat, Che Jian merasa terlalu lelah. Namun perlu diingat, dia berjuang sampai akhir

Foto asli Chen Jian, yang ga kuat jangan liat,

----------


## victor



----------


## SUNU

:: (  :: (

----------


## victor

A Good Police
12 Mei 2009. beberapa jam sebelum gempa bumi, seorang polisi bernama Li Guolin sedang mengadakan pertemuan dengan rekan-rekannya ketika seekor anjing polisi masuk dan menarik-narik kaki Li Guolin, mendesaknya segera keluar dari ruangan tersebut. Anjing itu menyelamatkan Li Guolin dan 7 polisi lainnya.. Menyadari apa yang terjadi Li Guolin segera mengayuh sepedanya ke sekolah lokal di mana anaknya Li Wangziguo berada saat itu.

Bangunan sekolah dan beberapa bangunan lainnya hancur total, terdengar suara tangis murid2 yang terjebak dalam reruntuhan. Sekolah Li Wangziguo terdiri dari 5 lantai, namun hanya 3 yang masih dikenali. Li Guolin berteriak panik memanggil anaknya... Dalam kepanikannya dia mendengar suara tangisan yang tidak asing lagi, suara tangisan Li Wangziquo. Anak itu terkubur cukup dalam namun dalam keadaan sadar. Li Guolin tidak dapat menjangkaunya. Tiba-tiba seorang ibu memanggilnya dengan putus asa

"Pak Polisi, tolong, anak saya terkubur di reruntuhan."

Ternyata yang minta tolong tidak hanya satu orang, banyak orang tua yang kebingungan bagaimana menolong anak mereka. Sebagai polisi pertama yang tiba di tempat kejadian. Li Guolin merasa wajib menolong mereka. Dia berkata pada anaknya.

"Wangziguo, bertahanlah, beranilah, Ayah akan menolong mereka dulu"

Li Guolin segera memberikan instruksi pada semua yang ada di sana

"Tolong yang bisa ditolong, tolong yang terkubur paling dangkal terlebih dahulu"

12 Mei 2009 : Li Guolin menghabiskan seluruh waktunya menolong anak2 yang bisa diselamatkan
13 Mei 2009 : Bantuan datang dan mulai menyelamatkan anaknya Li wangziguo
14 Mei 2009 : Li Wangziguo meninggal setelah sekian lama berjuang
Foto penyelamatan Wangziguo, ga tahan jangan liat

----------


## victor

*Kasih Tanpa Batas Seorang Ibu

12 Mei 2009 Wen Chuan, salah satu daerah yang paling parah terkena gempa. Sukarelawan yang bertugas saat itu menemukan pemandangan yang memilukan
"Lihat itu, ada seorang wanita di sana"
Dari balik reruntuhan tampak jenazah seorang wanita, dan ada sesuatu di bawahnya, seorang bayi.

Ibu itu tampak berlutut dengan sikap sempurnya kepada Tuhan memohon dengan sisa2 tenaganya yang terakhir untuk diberi kekuatan melindungi bayinya.. Tubuhnya tampak seperti berdoa dengan sangat khusuk. Sang anak tidak terluka sama sekali

Di bawah selimut bayi itu, para sukarelawan menemukan ponsel dengan sebuah tulisan di layarnya

" Anakku tersayang, bila kau hidup, ingatlah ini, mama akan selalu mencintaimu"


Sang bayi kehilangan ibunya. Tapi dengan seluruh hidupnya, dia akan ingat bagaimana cinta seorang ibu adalah cinta terhebat di dunia
*

----------


## victor

::   ::   ::  
om cup cup muah muah mana yach.......
 ::   ::  

apabila air kolam anda kurang
seperti yang saya anjurkan ke om saung
deket2 kolam lah baca2 ini
kalo jauh dari kolam
segera lari lah ke kolam

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## abahnasr

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

pinjem om sunu, monggo, silahkan di pakai bareng2
kalo udah penuh saya di kabarin   ::

----------


## victor

* Bangunlah jembatan, jangan tembok*

Alkisah ada dua orang kakak beradik yang hidup di sebuah desa. Entah
karena apa mereka terjebak ke dalam suatu pertengkaran serius. Dan ini
adalah kali pertama mereka bertengkar demikian hebatnya.

Padahal selama 40 tahun mereka hidup rukun berdampingan. Saling meminjamkan
peralatan pertanian. Dan bahu membahu dalam usaha perdagangan tanpa
mengalami hambatan. Namun kerjasama yang akrab itu kini retak.

Dimulai dari kesalahpahaman yang sepele saja. Kemudian berubah menjadi
perbedaan pendapat yang besar. Dan akhirnya meledak dalam bentuk
caci-maki.

Beberapa minggu sudah berlalu, mereka saling berdiam diri tak bertegur-sapa.

Suatu pagi, datanglah seseorang mengetuk pintu rumah sang kakak.

Di depan pintu berdiri seorang pria membawa kotak perkakas tukang kayu.

"Maaf tuan, sebenarnya saya sedang mencari pekerjaan ?" kata pria itu
dengan ramah. "Barangkali tuan berkenan memberikan beberapa pekerjaan untuk
saya selesaikan.? "
"Oh ya !?" jawab sang kakak.

"Saya punya sebuah pekerjaan untukmu.? Kau lihat ladang pertanian di
seberang sungai sana.
Itu adalah rumah tetanggaku, ah sebetulnya ia adalah adikku.

Minggu lalu ia mengeruk bendungan dengan bulldozer lalu mengalirkan
Airnya ke tengah padang rumput itu sehingga menjadi sungai yang
Memisahkan tanah kami.
Hmm,
barangkali ia melakukan itu untuk mengejekku, Tapi aku akan membalasnya
lebih setimpal. Di situ ada gundukan kayu. Aku ingin kau membuat pagar
setinggi 10 meter untukku, Sehingga aku tidak perlu lagi melihat
rumahnya. Pokoknya, aku ingin melupakannya" .

Kata tukang kayu, "Saya mengerti. Belikan saya paku dan peralatan.
Akan saya kerjakan sesuatu yang bisa membuat tuan merasa senang.?"

Kemudian sang kakak pergi ke kota untuk berbelanja berbagai Kebutuhan dan
menyiapkannya untuk si tukang kayu.

Setelah itu ia meninggalkan tukang kayu bekerja sendirian. Sepanjang
hari tukang kayu bekerja keras, mengukur, menggergaji dan memaku. Di
sore hari, ketika sang kakak petani itu kembali, tukang kayu itu baru
Saja menyelesaikan pekerjaannya. Betapa terbelalaknya ia begitu melihat
hasil pekerjaan tukang kayu itu. Sama sekali tidak ada pagar kayu
sebagaimana yang dimintanya.

Namun, yang ada adalah jembatan melintasi sungai yang menghubungkan ladang
pertaniannya dengan ladang Pertanian adiknya.

Jembatan itu begitu indah dengan undak-undakan yang tertata rapi.

Dari seberang sana, terlihat sang adik bergegas berjalan menaiki Jembatan
itu dengan kedua tangannya terbuka lebar.

"Kakakku, kau sungguh baik hati mau membuatkan jembatan ini. Padahal sikap
dan ucapanku telah menyakiti hatimu. Maafkan aku ?" kata sang adik pada
kakaknya.
Dua bersaudara itu pun bertemu di tengah-tengah jembatan, Saling berjabat
tangan dan berpelukan.

Melihat itu, tukang kayu pun membenahi perkakasnya dan bersiap-siap untuk
pergi.

"Hai, jangan pergi dulu. Tinggallah beberapa hari lagi. Kami mempunyai
banyak pekerjaan untukmu" ,pinta sang kakak.

"Sesungguhnya saya ingin sekali tinggal di sini,?" kata tukang kayu, "tapi
masih banyak jembatan lain yang harus saya selesaikan.? "

Sadarkah kita bahwa ;

Kita dilahirkan dengan dua mata di depan, karena seharusnya kita melihat
yang ada di depan?

Kita lahir dengan dua telinga, satu kiri dan satu di kanan sehingga
kita dapat mendengar dari dua sisi dan dua arah. Menangkap pujian
maupun kritikan, Dan mendengar mana yang salah dan mana yang benar.

Kita dilahirkan dengan otak tersembunyi di kepala, sehingga
bagaimanapun miskinnya kita, kita tetap kaya. Karena tak seorang pun
dapat mencuri isi otak kita. Yang lebih berharga dari segala permata
yang ada.

Kita dilahirkan dengan dua mata, dua telinga, namun cukup dengan satu
mulut.Karena mulut tadi adalah senjata yang tajam , Yang dapat melukai,
memfitnah, bahkan membunuh. Lebih baik sedikit bicara, tapi banyak
mendengar dan melihat.

Kita dilahirkan dengan satu hati, yang mengingatkan kita. Untuk menghargai
dan memberikan cinta kasih dari dalam lubuk hati.

Belajar untuk mencintai dan menikmati untuk dicintai, tetapi Jangan
pernah mengharapkan orang lain mencintai anda dengan cara dan sebanyak
yang sudah anda berikan.

Berikanlah cinta tanpa mengharapkan balasan, maka anda akan menemukan bahwa
hidup ini terasa menjadi lebih indah.

----------


## victor

Jangan menjudge orang sebelum tahu semuanya.

Beberapa tahun yang silam, seorang pemuda terpelajar dari Semarang sedang
berpergian naik pesawat ke Jakarta. Disampingnya duduk seorang ibu yang
sudah berumur. Si Pemuda menyapa, dan tak lama mereka terlarut dalam obrolan
ringan.

" Ibu, ada acara apa pergi ke Jakarta ?" tanya si Pemuda.

"Oh... Saya mau ke Jakarta terus "connecting flight" ke Singapore nengokin
anak saya yang kedua" jawab ibu itu.

" Wouw..... hebat sekali putra ibu, pemuda itu menyahut dan terdiam sejenak.
Pemuda itu merenung.. Dengan keberanian yang didasari rasa ingin tahu pemuda
itu melanjutkan pertanyaannya.

" Kalau saya tidak salah, anak yang di Singapore tadi, putra yang kedua ya
Bu?? Bagaimana dengan adik-adiknya? ?"

Oh ya tentu, si Ibu bercerita : "Anak saya yang ketiga seorang Dokter di
Malang, yang keempat Kerja di Perkebunan di Lampung, yang kelima menjadi
Arsitek di Jakarta, yang keenam menjadi Kepala Cabang Bank di
Purwokerto,yang ke tujuh menjadi Dosen di Semarang."

Pemuda tadi diam, hebat ibu ini, bisa mendidik anak anaknya dengan sangat
baik, dari anak kedua sampai ke tujuh.

"Terus bagaimana dengan anak pertama ibu ??"

Sambil menghela napas panjang, ibu itu menjawab, "Anak saya yang pertama
menjadi Petani di Godean Jogja nak".

Dia menggarap sawahnya sendiri yang tidak terlalu lebar "

Pemuda itu segera menyahut, "Maaf ya Bu..... kalau ibu agak kecewa ya dengan
anak pertama ibu, adik-adiknya berpendidikan tinggi dan sukses di
pekerjaannya, sedang dia menjadi petani "??

Dengan tersenyum ibu itu menjawab,

" Ooo ...tidak tidak begitu nak....

Justru saya sangat bangga dengan anak pertama saya, karena dialah yang
membiayai sekolah semua adik-adiknya dari hasil dia bertani"

Point of view:

Everybody in the world is a important person.
Open your eyes....
your heart....
your mind....
your point of view....
because we can't make summary before read "the book"
completely.

The wise person says...
The more important thing is not WHO YOU ARE

But...
WHAT YOU HAVE BEEN DOING

----------


## tenonx

> Sambil menghela napas panjang, ibu itu menjawab, "Anak saya yang pertama
> menjadi Petani di Godean Jogja nak".


abis ini bisa2 godean jadi terkenal deh   ::   ::   ::   ::  

kayak lagu " di sayidan..... di jalanan....."   ::

----------


## victor

Hidup adalah sekolah yang ga pernah tamat.

Sadar ga bahwa selama kita masih hidup, kita akan selalu menemukan hal-hal yang baru di sekitar kita, ga peduli berapapun usia kita saat ini. Dan hal-hal tersebut adalah suatu mata pelajaran buat kita, untuk di pelajari, kemudian diujikan kepada kita, dan harus dicarikan jawabannya. lulus ato tidaknya kita terhadap mata pelajaran tersebut, tergantung dari hikmat yang ada pada kita.

Mata pelajarannya apa aja sih?

AAhhh mau tau ya?? Ada mata pelajaran tentang saudara kita, keluarga kita, tetangga kita, guru, dosen, teman, kekasih, suami, istri, relationship, kemarahan, kesusahan, kebahagiaan baik itu kebahagiaan yang semu ataupun sejati, kesetiaan, perselingkuhan, karma, kebaikan, kejahatan, etika, keintiman dengan Tuhan, pekerjaan kita, barang-barang kita, hutang-piutang, kerjasama, jatuh cinta, patah hati, cinta sejati atau cinta just fun, gombal (ahahahaharemembering my best friend that i loved), tentang decision/keputusan ( ini satu hal yang setiap menit kita harus buat), tentang alternatif (ini juga berhubungan dengan decision), dan banyak hal lain.

seringkali kita berpikir kita sudah pernah mempelajari ini dan itu, atau menjalani itu dan itu, atau punya pengalaman ini dan itu, tapiiiternyata pada saat kita menghadapinya, respon atau aksi yang harus kita berikan berbeda dengan yang lalu-lalu.

Kita baru akan berhenti belajar kalo tugas yang diberikan Tuhan kepada kita sudah selesai dan kita dipanggil pulang untuk menikmati hasil dari apa yang sudah kita kerjakan selama kita masih hidup, entah itu hasil yang baik ataupun hasil yang buruk.

Hanya hikmat dari Tuhan aja yang dapat membuat kita menikmati hasil yang baik.


Gracia Albertina

----------


## victor

Membuat Hidup Lebih Indah

MEMBERI membuat kita lebih KAYA
SENYUM membuat kita lebih INDAH
KASIH membuat kita lebih BAHAGIA
DOA membuat kita lebih DAMAI
DEKAT TUHAN membuat hidup kita lebih SEMPURNA


Banyak orang mengatakan bahwa hidup ini tidak mudah untuk dijalani,
karena itu untuk apa kita menambah beban dalam pikiran dan perasaan kita
sehingga membuat hidup menjadi tidak nyaman.
Marilah kita buat hidup yang indah dengan lebih banyak memberi dan selalu dekat dengan Tuhan !

Prinsip memberi lebih baik daripada menerima ternyata sangat berpengaruh dalam hidup ini.
Siapakah orang yang mampu memberi?
Betul ... memang orang kaya mampu untuk memberi.
Tetapi jangan menunggu menjadi kaya baru anda memberi !
Marilah kita memberi, maka hal ini membuat kita, minimal merasa, menjadi lebih kaya dari kondisi sebenarnya.
Dengan memberi, maka kita percaya bahwa kita sudah kaya bahkan lebih kaya.

Cobalah anda beri senyum kepada orang lain, maka ia pun akan membalasnya.
Memberi juga merupakan bukti dari kasih kita kepada sesama.
Nah hal ini jelas membuat kita menjadi bahagia dan membuat hidup ini indah.

Selain prinsip memberi, maka kedekatan kita dengan Tuhan, antara lain dengan berdoa dan membaca Kitab Suci, akan membuat kita selalu dapat bersukur sehingga kita menjadi penuh damai dan sukacita.
Kedekatan dengan Tuhan membuat kita menjadi manusia yang lebih baik karena kita lebih mengenali
perintah-perintahNya dan merasakan kasihNya yang luar biasa. Semua hal ini membuat hidup kita
menjadi lebih sempurna. Mau?

----------


## Saung Koi

> Membuat Hidup Lebih Indah
> 
> MEMBERI membuat kita lebih KAYA
> SENYUM membuat kita lebih INDAH
> KASIH membuat kita lebih BAHAGIA
> DOA membuat kita lebih DAMAI
> DEKAT TUHAN membuat hidup kita lebih SEMPURNA
> 
> 
> ...


MAUUUUUUUUUUUUUU..................  ::   ::   ::   ::   :P

----------


## cheung

Perumpamaan Kentang,

Seorang Ibu Guru taman kanak-kanak (TK) tersebut mengadakan "permainan"..

Ibu Guru menyuruh tiap muridnya membawa kantong plastik transparan 1 buah dan kentang. Masing-masing kentang tersebut di beri nama berdasarkan nama2 orang yang dibenci, jumlah kentang yang dibawa tidak ditentukan berapa, tergantung jumlah orang yang dibenci..

Pada hari yang disepakati masing2 murid membawa kentang dalam kantong plastik. Ada yang berjumlah 2, ada yang 3 bahkan ada yang 5. Seperti perintah guru mereka, tiap2 kentang di beri nama sesuai nama orang yang dibenci..

Murid-murid harus membawa kantong plastik berisi kentang tersebut kemana saja mereka pergi, bahkan ke toilet sekalipun, selama 1 minggu.

Hari berganti hari, kentang-kentang pun mulai membusuk, murid-murid mulai mengeluh, apalagi
10:28 PMapalagi yang membawa 5 buah kentang, selain berat baunya juga tidak sedap. Setelah 1 minggu murid-murid TK tersebut merasa lega karena penderitaan mereka akan segera berakhir..


Ibu Guru : " Bagaimana rasanya membawa kentang selama 1 minggu ?"

Keluarlah kata2 keluhan dari murid2 TK tersebut, pada umumnya mereka tidak merasa nyaman harus membawa kentang2 busuk tersebut ke mana pun mereka pergi. Guru pun menjelaskan apa arti dari 
"permainan" yang mereka lakukan..


Ibu Guru berkata : " Seperti itulah kebencian yang selalu kita bawa2 apabila kita tidak bisa memaafkan kesalahan orang lain..


Sungguh sangat tidak menyenangkan membawa kentang busuk kemana pun kita pergi. Itu hanya 1 minggu, bagaimana jika kita membawa kebencian itu seumur hidup ???


Alangkah tidak nyamannya ...

Karena itu MAAFKAN org yg anda benci, krn ketika anda tidak mau MEMAAFKAN, Anda seperti sedang memegang bola berduri. Semakin Anda tidak mau melepaskan bola berduri itu, Anda sendiri yang akan merasakan sakit..

Karena itu tidak ada jalan lain kecuali MEMAAFKAN..

----------


## Saung Koi

*DISAAT DAKU TUA*




Disaat daku tua, bukan lagi diriku yang dulu.
Maklumilah diriku, bersabarlah dalam menghadapiku.

Disaat daku menumpahkan kuah sayuran dibajuku.
Disaat daku tidak lagi mengingat cara mengikatkan tali sepatu.
Ingatlah saat-saat bagaimana daku mengajarimu,
membimbingmu untuk melakukannya.

Disaat daku dengan pikunnya mengulang terus menerus
ucapan yang membosankanmu.
Bersabarlah mendengarkanku, jangan memotong ucapanku.
Di masa kecilmu, daku harus mengulang dan mengulang terus
sebuah cerita yang telah daku ceritakan ribuan kali hingga
dirimu terbuai dalam mimpi.

Disaat daku membutuhkanmu untuk memandikanku.
Janganlah menyalahkanku.
Ingatkah di masa kecilmu, bagaimana daku dengan
berbagai cara membujukmu untuk mandi?

Disaat daku kebingungan menghadapi hal-hal baru dan teknologi modern.
Janganlah menertawaiku. Renungkanlah bagaimana daku
dengan sabarnya menjawab setiap "mengapa" yang engkau
ajukan disaat itu.

Disaat kedua kakiku terlalu lemah untuk berjalan.
Ulurkanlah tanganmu yang muda dan kuat untuk memapahku.
Bagaikan di masa kecilmu daku menuntunmu melangkahkan
kaki untuk belajar berjalan.

Disaat daku melupakan topik pembicaraan kita.
Berilah sedikit waktu padaku untuk mengingatnya.
Sebenarnya, topik pembicaraan bukanlah hal yang penting bagiku,
asalkan engkau berada disisiku untuk mendengarkanku,
daku telah merasa bahagia.

Disaat engkau melihat diriku menua, janganlah bersedih.
Maklumilah diriku, dukunglah daku, seperti ketika daku
menghadapimu belajar bagaimana menapaki kehidupan ini.


Dulu daku menuntunmu menapaki jalan kehidupan ini. 
Kini temanilah daku hingga akhir jalan hidupku.
Berilah daku cinta kasih dan kesabaranmu.
Daku akan menerimanya dengan senyuman penuh syukur.
Didalam senyumku tertanam kasihku yang tak terhingga padamu.

----------


## victor

Senin, 01 Maret 2010
Artikel based on true story
My Lovely Mom

Empat tahun yang lalu, 
kecelakaan telah merenggut orang yang kukasihi, 
sering aku bertanya-tanya, 
bagaimana keadaan istri saya sekarang di alam surgawi, baik-baik sajakah? 
Dia pasti sangat sedih karena sudah meninggalkan sorang suami yang tidak mampu mengurus rumah dan seorang anak yang masih begitu kecil.
Begitulah yang kurasakan, karena selama ini saya merasa bahwa saya telah gagal, tidak bisa memenuhi kebutuhan jasmani dan rohani anak saya, dan gagal untuk menjadi ayah dan ibu untuk anak saya.
Pada suatu hari, ada urusan penting di tempat kerja, aku harus segera berangkat ke kantor, anak saya masih tertidur. Ohhh... aku harus menyediakan makan untuknya.
Karena masih ada sisa nasi, jadi aku menggoreng telur untuk dia makan.
Setelah memberitahu anak saya yang masih mengantuk, kemudian aku bergegas berangkat ke tempat kerja.
Peran ganda yang kujalani, membuat energiku benar-benar terkuras. 
Suatu hari ketika aku pulang kerja aku merasa sangat lelah, setelah bekerja sepanjang hari. 
Hanya sekilas aku memeluk dan mencium anakku, saya langsung masuk ke kamar tidur, dan melewatkan makan malam. 
Namun, ketika aku merebahkan badan ke tempat tidur dengan maksud untuk tidur sejenak menghilangkan kepenatan, tiba-tiba saya merasa ada sesuatu yang pecah dan tumpah seperti cairan hangat!
Aku membuka selimut dan..... di sanalah sumber 'masalah'nya ... sebuah mangkuk yang pecah dengan mie instan yang berantakan di seprai dan selimut!
Oh...Tuhan! Aku begitu marah, aku mengambil gantungan pakaian, dan langsung menghujani anak saya yang sedang gembira bermain dengan mainan nya, dengan pukulan-pukulan! 
Dia hanya menangis sedikitpun tidak meminta belas kasihan, dia hanya memberi penjelasan singkat: "Dad, tadi aku merasa lapar dan tidak ada lagi sisa nasi. Tapi ayah belum pulang, jadi aku ingin memasak mie instan. Aku ingat, ayah pernah mengatakan untuk tidak menyentuh atau menggunakan kompor gas tanpa ada orang dewasa di sekitar, maka aku menyalakan mesin air minum ini dan menggunakan air panas untuk memasak mie. Satu untuk ayah dan yang satu lagi untuk saya .. Karena aku takut mie'nya akan menjadi dingin, jadi aku menyimp anny a di bawah selimut supaya tetap hangat sampai ayah pulang. Tapi aku lupa untuk mengingatkan ayah karena aku sedang bermain dengan mainan saya ... Saya minta maaf Dad".
Seketika, air mata mulai mengalir di pipiku ... tetapi, saya tidak ingin anak saya melihat ayahnya menangis maka aku berlari ke kamar mandi dan menangis dengan menyalakan shower di kamar mandi untuk menutupi suara tangis saya.
Setelah beberapa lama, aku hampiri anak saya, memeluknya dengan erat dan memberikan obat kepadanya atas luka bekas pukulan dipantatnya, lalu aku membujuknya untuk tidur. Kemudian aku membersihkan kotoran tumpahan mie di tempat tidur.
Ketika semuanya sudah selesai dan lewat tengah malam, aku melewati kamar anakku, dan melihat anakku masih menangis, bukan karena rasa sakit di pantatnya, tapi karena dia sedang melihat foto mommy yang dikasihinya.
Satu tahun berlalu sejak kejadian itu, saya mencoba, dalam periode ini, untuk memusatkan perhatian dengan memberinya kasih sayang seorang ayah dan juga kasih sayang seorang ibu, serta memperhatikan semua kebutuhannya. Tanpa terasa, anakku sudah berumur tujuh tahun, dan akan lulus dari Taman Kanak-kanak.
Untungnya, insiden yang terjadi tidak meninggalkan kenangan buruk di masa kecilnya dan dia sudah tumbuh dewasa dengan bahagia.
Namun... belum lama, aku sudah memukul anakku lagi, saya benar-benar menyesal....
Guru Taman Kanak-kanaknya memanggilku dan memberitahukan bahwa anak saya absen dari sekolah. Aku pulang kerumah lebih awal dari kantor, aku berharap dia bisa menjelaskan. Tapi ia tidak ada dirumah, aku pergi mencari di sekitar rumah kami, memangil-manggil namanya dan akhirnya menemukan dirinya di sebuah toko alat tulis, sedang bermain komputer game dengan gembira. Aku marah,
membawanya pulang dan menghujaninya dengan pukulan-pukulan. Dia diam saja lalu mengatakan, "Aku minta maaf, Dad".
Selang beberapa lama aku selidiki, ternyata ia absen dari acara "pertunjukan bakat" yang diadakan oleh sekolah, karena yg diundang adalah siswa dengan ibunya. Dan itulah alasan ketidakhadirannya karena ia tidak punya ibu......
Beberapa hari setelah penghukuman dengan pukulan rotan, anakku pulang ke rumah memberitahu saya, bahwa disekolahnya mulai diajarkan cara membaca dan menulis.
Sejak saat itu, anakku lebih banyak mengurung diri di kamarnya untuk berlatih menulis, yang saya yakin, jika istri saya masih ada dan melihatnya ia akan merasa bangga, tentu saja dia membuat saya bangga juga!
Waktu berlalu dengan begitu cepat, satu tahun telah lewat. Saat ini musim dingin, dan hari Natal telah tiba. Semangat Natal ada dimana-mana juga di hati setiap orang yg lalu lalang... Lagu-lagu Natal terdengar diseluruh pelosok jalan .... tapi astaga, anakku membuat masalah lagi.
Ketika aku sedang menyelasaikan pekerjaan di hari-hari terakhir kerja, tiba-tiba kantor pos menelpon. Karena pengiriman surat sedang mengalami puncaknya, tukang pos juga sedang sibuk-sibuknya, suasana hati mereka pun jadi kurang bagus.
Mereka menelpon saya dengan marah-marah, untuk memberitahu bahwa anak saya telah mengirim beberapa surat tanpa alamat. Walaupun saya sudah berjanji untuk tidak pernah memukul anak saya lagi, tetapi saya tidak bisa menahan diri untuk tidak memukulnya lagi, karena saya merasa bahwa anak ini sudah benar-benar keterlaluan. .
Tapi sekali lagi, seperti sebelumnya, dia meminta maaf : "Maaf, Dad". Tidak ada tambahan satu kata pun untuk menjelaskan alasannya melakukan itu.
Setelah itu saya pergi ke kantor pos untuk mengambil surat-surat tanpa alamat tersebut lalu pulang. Sesampai di rumah, dengan marah saya mendorong anak saya ke sudut mempertanyakan kepadanya, perbuatan konyol apalagi ini? Apa yang ada dikepalanya?
Jawabannya, di tengah isak-tangisnya, adalah : "Surat-surat itu untuk mommy.....".
Tiba-tiba mataku berkaca-kaca. .... tapi aku mencoba mengendalikan emosi dan terus bertanya kepadanya: "Tapi kenapa kamu memposkan begitu banyak surat-surat pada waktu yg sama?"
Jawaban anakku itu : "Aku telah menulis surat buat mommy untuk waktu yang lama, tapi setiap kali aku mau menjangkau kotak pos itu, terlalu tinggi bagiku, sehingga aku tidak dapat memposkan surat-suratku. Tapi baru-baru ini, ketika aku kembali ke kotak pos, aku bisa mencapai kotak itu dan aku mengirimkannya sekaligus".
Setelah mendengar penjelasannya ini, aku kehilangan kata-kata, aku bingung, tidak tahu apa yang harus aku lakukan, dan apa yang harus aku katakan ....
Aku bilang pada anakku, "Nak, mommy sudah berada di surga, jadi untuk selanjutnya, jika kamu hendak menuliskan sesuatu untuk mommy, cukup dengan membakar surat tersebut maka surat akan sampai kepada mommy".
Setelah mendengar hal ini, anakku jadi lebih tenang, dan segera setelah itu, ia bisa tidur dengan nyenyak.
Saya berjanji akan membakar surat-surat atas namanya, jadi saya membawa surat-surat tersebut ke luar, tapi.... saya jadi penasaran untuk tidak membuka surat tersebut sebelum mereka berubah menjadi abu.
Dan salah satu dari isi surat-suratnya membuat hati saya hancur......
'Mommy sayang',
Saya sangat merindukanmu! Hari ini, ada sebuah acara 'Pertunjukan Bakat' di sekolah, dan mengundang semua ibu untuk hadir di pertunjukan tersebut.. Tapi kamu tidak ada, jadi saya tidak ingin menghadirinya juga. Aku tidak memberitahu ayah tentang hal ini karena aku takut ayah akan mulai menangis dan merindukanmu lagi.
Saat itu untuk menyembunyikan kesedihan, aku duduk di depan komputer dan mulai bermain game di salah satu toko. Ayah keliling-keliling mencari saya, setelah menemukanku ayah marah, dan aku hanya bisa diam, ayah memukul aku, tetapi aku tidak menceritakan alasan yang sebenarnya.
Mommy, setiap hari saya melihat ayah merindukanmu, setiap kali dia teringat padamu, ia begitu sedih dan sering bersembunyi dan menangis di kamarnya.
Saya pikir kita berdua amat sangat merindukanmu. Terlalu berat untuk kita berdua, saya rasa. Tapi mom, aku mulai melupakan wajahmu. Bisakah mommy muncul dalam mimpiku sehingga saya dapat melihat wajahmu dan ingat anda? Temanku bilang jika kau tertidur dengan foto orang yang kamu rindukan, maka kamu akan melihat orang tersebut dalam mimpimu. Tapi mommy, mengapa engkau tak pernah muncul?
Setelah membaca surat itu, tangisku tidak bisa berhenti karena saya tidak pernah bisa menggantikan kesenjangan yang tak dapat digantikan semenjak ditinggalkan oleh istri saya ....
Untuk para suami, yang telah dianugerahi seorang istri yang baik, yang penuh kasih terhadap anak-anakmu selalu berterima-kasihlah setiap hari padanya.
Dia telah rela menghabiskan sisa umurnya untuk menemani hidupmu, membantumu, mendukungmu, memanjakanmu dan selalu setia menunggumu, menjaga dan menyayangi dirimu dan anak-anakmu.
Hargailah keberadaannya, kasihilah dan cintailah dia sepanjang hidupmu dengan segala kekurangan dan kelebihannya, karena apabila engkau telah kehilangan dia, tidak ada emas permata, intan berlian yg bisa menggantikan posisinya.
PEACE & LOVE

----------


## victor

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Saung Koi

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## abahnasr

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Satpam

memang.... memang..... memang.....   apa ya ?    ::   ::

----------


## aie

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## darren febriano

sedih bgt...bener2 menyentuh

----------


## hilariusssss

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

Berharap berharap dan berharap kita di beri 
kesabaran, kesabaran dan kesabaran 
sebesar sebesar dan sebesar nya 
serta
kebijaksanaan, kebijaksanaan dan kebijaksanaan
agar dapat memperoleh
kebaikan, kebaikan dan kebaikan

----------


## darren febriano

> Berharap berharap dan berharap kita di beri 
> kesabaran, kesabaran dan kesabaran 
> sebesar sebesar dan sebesar nya 
> serta
> kebijaksanaan, kebijaksanaan dan kebijaksanaan
> agar dapat memperoleh
> kebaikan, kebaikan dan kebaikan


thx Om Vic..bener inspiratif  ::

----------

